# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Finding Players (Recruitment) > Recruiting Epic pathfinder 1e gestalt

## JollyChris

Hello since the previous thread seems to have ultimately gone nowhere i figured i'd make a new one. Looking for a GM, sorry i have some experience running an adventure path but am not confident in my abilities to run something this complex.

It would use these rules for epic. Gestalt as mentioned. I'm not very familiar with spheres of power so would prefer no to those rules. But yes to path of war and the psionic stuff.

Edited for clarity as i put GM seeking tag on the post but didn't explicitly mention it in the post itself.

Edit: Now with a Big 16

*Spoiler: Big 16*
Show

Big 16

1. What game system are you running (D&D, Call of Cthulu, Palladium, GURPS, etc.), and if applicable what edition (Original, Classic, Revised, 1st, 2nd, 3rd, 5th, 10th, etc.)?
Pathfinder 1E
2. What 'type' or variant of game will it be (i.e. "Shadow Chasers" or "Agents of Psi" for d20 Modern)? What is the setting for the game (eg. historic period, published or homebrewed campaign setting, alternate reality, modern world, etc.)?
It will be the final two chapters of the Savage Tides adventure series, modified for the increased level.
3. How many Players are you looking for? Will you be taking alternates, and if so, how many?
3-4 Players.
4. What's the gaming medium (OOTS, chat, e-mail etc.)?
Here on the forums.
5. What is the characters' starting status (i.e. experience level)?
Level 21 Gestalt.
6. How much gold or other starting funds will the characters begin with?
975,000gp. Standard wealth by level.
7. Are there any particular character classes, professions, orders, etc. that you want... or do not want? What are your rules on 'prestige' and/or homebrewed classes?
Any material from Paizo, DSP, or Spheres is allowed, including Spheres of Origin. I am unfamiliar with SoO, however, so please explain to me what you are doing with it when you build a race. No leadership classes like the Thrallherd are permitted, however, as this is your adventure, not your minions'.
8. What races, subraces, species, etc. are allowed for your game? Will you allow homebrewed races or species? 'Prestige' races or species?
See previous question. All races allowed. Ask if you are unsure of the power level. Races such as the Noble Drow will be looked askance, and I would prefer they be avoided for the purposes of keeping the power level down.
9. By what method should Players generate their attributes/ability scores and Hit Points?
10+1d8 seven times, drop the lowest result. Roll two complete sets and pick one. Hit points are average, rounded up.
10. Does your game use alignment? What are your restrictions, if so?
Be heroic, even if you are evil. Alignments will be used for purposes such as spells and items.
11. Do you allow multi-classing, or have any particular rules in regards to it?
Multiclass away. No penalties.
12. Will you be doing all of the die rolling during the course of the game? Will die rolls be altered, or left to the honor system? If players can make die rolls, which ones do they make, how should they make the rolls, and how should they report them?
You roll yours as appropriate. I will roll mine, as well as things like Sense Motive or Perception that will give things away if you are asked to roll them.
13. Are there any homebrewed or optional/variant rules that your Players should know about? If so, list and explain them, or provide relevant links to learn about these new rules.
Elephant in the Room feat tax rules are allowed, though they are from 3.5, adapt them if a particular feat is still in existence in PF.
Background Skills will be used.
2 Traits, plus a third in return for a Drawback.
These rules will be used for epic level material: https://www.jessesdnd.com/sites/defa...hfinder1.6.pdf
No pre-game crafting, as that tends to get abused. Custom items will need specific approval, but no spells-as-items will be approved. Regular items can be combined at the usual +50% cost of the cheaper item.
14. Is a character background required? If so, how big? Are you looking for anything in particular (i.e. the backgrounds all ending up with the characters in the same city)?
Keep it short and interesting. No novels required, just cover the basics of your life story.
15. Does your game involve a lot of hack & slash, puzzle solving, roleplaying, or a combination of the above?
It is a module, so it will have a mix of everything.
16. Are your Players restricted to particular rulebooks and supplements, or will you be allowing access to non-standard material? What sources can Players use for their characters?
All Paizo, DSP (including both Psionics and Path of War), and Spheres material is blanket approved. 3PP is available on request, though you will need to be able to legally link me to it. No homebrew other than epic progressions, which I will expect players to create for themselves and have approved by me if you qualify for it by progressing to 21 class levels or above.

----------


## Marcarius5555

I wanted to ask for other third party stuff if anyone else picks this up. 

I'd still offer I think the best way to approach this is to see if DM duties can be split up somehow (I'm not offering to do any of it, but it might be easier to convince 1 person to make maps and do narrative writing, 1 to do stat blocks and run combat, and another to do all the work on adjudicating the new epic progressions for these ideas and researching corner case rules interactions). 

The other way I'd think this could work is if you did a campaign which was completely theater of the mind and just had player stats -- npcs would use hand wavy rules that ignore most of the rules like bosses hit 75-90% of the time no matter what (like you just roll a d100 to see if they hit and don't bother with anything else) and do 100-200 damage (or whatever is significant in terms of pc hp), standard monsters hit 50% of the time, and minions hit 25-10% of the time, and scale down damage that way too. Bosses last 10 rounds, standard monsters 5, and minions 1-2. Just ignore everything else (all ac bonuses and other buffs, whatever). Yes, it kind of makes it pointless to spend all that time working on special abilities -- the monsters hit on a percentile system no matter what/irrespective of any buffs or whatever, if you start adding in qualifications based on rules, it defeats the purpose of boiling it down like that, but that's also super easy to adjudicate. That gets rid of making maps, keeping up with individual hp values and operant buffs, any kind of flanking rules, or other conditions or other rules. I'm not saying it will be super satisfying, but it's a way to make it easy. I'm just tossing out ideas to make it more feasible, we can see if someone else offers.

----------


## samduke

> Hello since the previous thread seems to have ultimiately gone nowhere i figured i'd make a new one.
> 
> It would use these rules for epic. Gestalt as mentioned. I'm not very familiar with spheres of power so would prefer no to those rules. But yes to Spheres of war and the psionic stuff.


Are you gming this ? if so can we have a big 16

----------


## JollyChris

> Are you gming this ? if so can we have a big 16


Sorry no, so i edited my post to make that clear.

----------


## Duqueen

what is "spheres of war"?

Anyways, count me in, hopefully with SoM.

----------


## JollyChris

> what is "spheres of war"?
> 
> Anyways, count me in, hopefully with SoM.


i meant path of war sorry.

----------


## Thunder999

I feel like such handwavey rules for enemies might invalidate too much of the PCs actual character mechanics.  

Making epic level enemies is certainly a challenge though, the few existing CR21+ monsters not generally being particularly well designed doesn't help, and in pathfinder half of them are Mythic 10 demigods that are really meant for an entirely different progression system.

I've seen a few threads asking people to build villains, that could probably work, no shortage of people here who enjoy building high level characters here, only issue is that'd leave everything decidedly humanoid.  
Could open up the rules for advancing monsters with class levels or just straight up homebrew monsters.  

Could even ask applicants to make a villain or monster in addition to their character.  

Not sure hwo well all that would work, just an idea to help with one issue.

----------


## Aleph Null

I will second thunder999's post, whilst also pointing out that we could use amber diceless or something if we're looking for something more theaterofthemindy (or however you call it)

----------


## Marcarius5555

> I feel like such handwavey rules for enemies might invalidate too much of the PCs actual character mechanics.  
> 
> Making epic level enemies is certainly a challenge though, the few existing CR21+ monsters not generally being particularly well designed doesn't help, and in pathfinder half of them are Mythic 10 demigods that are really meant for an entirely different progression system.
> 
> I've seen a few threads asking people to build villains, that could probably work, no shortage of people here who enjoy building high level characters here, only issue is that'd leave everything decidedly humanoid.  
> Could open up the rules for advancing monsters with class levels or just straight up homebrew monsters.  
> 
> Could even ask applicants to make a villain or monster in addition to their character.  
> 
> Not sure hwo well all that would work, just an idea to help with one issue.


I mean, I totally agree that it mostly makes it seem pointless, I'm just spitballing that that's one way to get someone to agree to run it. 

I think otherwise, without some kind of divvying up the labor, you're going to run into the same problem as the last thread -- which is I'm assuming the person just got overwhelmed by the work even replying to rules questions about balancing homebrew epic progressions and gave up. There just isn't that much published stuff that's actually a challenge for the concept proposed here -- you can just use normal stat blocks for monsters, and then these pcs will basically instakill everything -- which isn't much fun for either the DM or the PCs. What would make this interesting is a DM who has time to actually build NPCs like characters with custom builds and interesting tactics -- and clearly that takes as long to make each one of those as it takes to make a character -- so a long time. The last thread that was opened like that didn't get a lot of complete submissions, and you're gonna need dozens of stat blocks for this kind of game. 

Just out of curiosity if anyone knows this -- I was trying to go to see if there were any threads from other epic/mythic/high level games that stat blocks could maybe be taken from. Has an epic game like this ever actually started and/or continued for any length of time? I'm having a hard time finding anything, but that might be a good model how something like this could be done if there's a successful example somewhere to look at for ideas. 

I mean, there's still some third party stuff I'd like to play if someone shows up...

----------


## Yas392

Tentative interest.

----------


## paradox26

> I mean, I totally agree that it mostly makes it seem pointless, I'm just spitballing that that's one way to get someone to agree to run it. 
> 
> I think otherwise, without some kind of divvying up the labor, you're going to run into the same problem as the last thread -- which is I'm assuming the person just got overwhelmed by the work even replying to rules questions about balancing homebrew epic progressions and gave up. There just isn't that much published stuff that's actually a challenge for the concept proposed here -- you can just use normal stat blocks for monsters, and then these pcs will basically instakill everything -- which isn't much fun for either the DM or the PCs. What would make this interesting is a DM who has time to actually build NPCs like characters with custom builds and interesting tactics -- and clearly that takes as long to make each one of those as it takes to make a character -- so a long time. The last thread that was opened like that didn't get a lot of complete submissions, and you're gonna need dozens of stat blocks for this kind of game. 
> 
> Just out of curiosity if anyone knows this -- I was trying to go to see if there were any threads from other epic/mythic/high level games that stat blocks could maybe be taken from. Has an epic game like this ever actually started and/or continued for any length of time? I'm having a hard time finding anything, but that might be a good model how something like this could be done if there's a successful example somewhere to look at for ideas. 
> 
> I mean, there's still some third party stuff I'd like to play if someone shows up...


I have been running an epic level Pathfinder game for two or three years on Discord. I used one of the very few epic level 3.5  modules and converted it on the fly. Unfortunately, that game is dying, due mostly to my own tardiness in responding to posts.

----------


## QuantumFlash

So more or less the best idea then is find someone who is willing to convert an epic 3.5 module, since that is pretty easy to convert to pathfinder?  We will need to take into account gestalt in that case though, since it'll drive the power level up comparatively.

----------


## paradox26

Yeah, probably. But I was only able to find a total of two epic level modules. One is from a series that starts at level 1 and runs to 30. The other is a short adventure from a Dungeon magazine for 30th level characters. I think it is gestalt too, in the version I run, because I only recruited three players. EVen so, I have to handwave the enemy abilities to a large extent, because the PCs are so powerful. In two or three years we have used milestone leveling to go from 21st to 23rd level.

----------


## Marcarius5555

> So more or less the best idea then is find someone who is willing to convert an epic 3.5 module, since that is pretty easy to convert to pathfinder?  We will need to take into account gestalt in that case though, since it'll drive the power level up comparatively.


There's Razing of Redshore and the Storm King's Thunder from Dungeon -- one is supposed to get you from 20 -21 but has a sidebar to increase the power a bit, and Storm King's Thunder is a longer module that's like for 21+. They're both 3.5 and of course not made for gestalt or spheres, etc. I guess you could do stuff like adding 100 or doubling hp and adding +10 to all rolls like attacks. It would depend on how optimized the pcs are. I'm assuming with this board and the level of op it will need a lot of adjustment to avoid the PCs tearing through it without any difficulty. The first has more of a plot, but the second is basically just a big site-based dungeoncrawl.

----------


## Zarthrax

The Quicksilver Hourglass is a 30th level adventure, but I forget what issue it's in.

----------


## Marcarius5555

> The Quicksilver Hourglass is a 30th level adventure, but I forget what issue it's in.


I think there might be a module or two in Dungeon Crawl Classics' 3e line that's high level too. 

Now I'm just super curious -- is there really no game on the board that anyone can point to that's a non-module epic or mythic 3e/PF game that actually took off? If nothing else, it would be really instructive/helpful to see how such a monster of a game was handled to see what's feasible.

----------


## QuantumFlash

Since it's gestalt, maybe it could be an underleveled Quicksilver Hourglass?  Like lv 25 or 27 gestalt to account for the overpower.

----------


## Marcarius5555

> Since it's gestalt, maybe it could be an underleveled Quicksilver Hourglass?  Like lv 25 or 27 gestalt to account for the overpower.


Razing of Redshore and Stormking's Thunder kind of go together, and would be a decent arc -- you'd still have retool stuff for spheres and gestalt, but it's something to work with -- I'm not interested in doing the work to adjust them or running it, but that's easier than coming up with an epic plot and doing all the stat blocks completely on your own -- I'm just imagining that's one of the big issues trying to run such a game. As I said, I'm trying to find any kind of example on the IC play threads and I'm having a hard time finding anything but long recruitments that don't seem to finish. I saw there's rise of the runelords with overpowered characters walloping low level opponents, but that's not really what's being requested here -- that's also a possibility -- just run anything and don't even try to challenge the pcs at all and let them instakill everything.

----------


## Triskavanski

Nothing I can particularly think of at the the moment myself at least.

----------


## Marcarius5555

I feel like this might get more takers, unfortunately, if we removed some of the extra elements like inventing new epic progressions, spheres, and other third party material, and gestalt. I get that might be the initial draw, and kill interest by players if we abandon that -- but it is what it is. Unless someone can point to me an example (I've been trying to find one), it doesn't seem to me like there's any actual example of a epic level gestalt game with all this third party stuff that's ever been played here -- especially not one that isn't a module -- but this level of game concept is basically asking for modules like the ones I'm mentioning to be entirely rewritten to compensate for a greater power level.

----------


## Lord Foul

I have a path of war build 
Warder/magus mostly, depending on what level the start is at. Magus might stay mono class

shes a tiefling with a sword bigger than she is and that's fun.

----------


## MagneticDragon

> I feel like this might get more takers, unfortunately, if we removed some of the extra elements like inventing new epic progressions, spheres, and other third party material, and gestalt. I get that might be the initial draw, and kill interest by players if we abandon that -- but it is what it is. Unless someone can point to me an example (I've been trying to find one), it doesn't seem to me like there's any actual example of a epic level gestalt game with all this third party stuff that's ever been played here -- especially not one that isn't a module -- but this level of game concept is basically asking for modules like the ones I'm mentioning to be entirely rewritten to compensate for a greater power level.


As the original poster, Spheres, 3PP and Gestalt were potentially wanted, but not actively requested. So I would entirely be fine without them being used.

New epic progressions, however, is essential and part of the document itself, therefore, that element cannot be dropped.

----------


## Marcarius5555

Yeah -- I get that you're very focused on the epic progressions -- and I appreciate that might be a sticking point. I think that's a super tough sell to ask someone to help make up all those and run an epic game. Maybe if you wrote all the epic progressions first instead of expecting a DM to help make those, you'd have more luck -- that or offer some kind of sub DM arrangement where you do some of the brunt stat block work making npcs with these homebrewed epic progression. 

But of course do what you want -- I appreciate most players here have 0% interest in DMing and are only interested in someone running something for them, especially if it's something high level and complicated like this request.

----------


## Drako_Beoulve

Posting Interest as a player, Epic + Gestalt is in my diet!

----------


## MagneticDragon

> Yeah -- I get that you're very focused on the epic progressions -- and I appreciate that might be a sticking point. I think that's a super tough sell to ask someone to help make up all those and run an epic game. Maybe if you wrote all the epic progressions first instead of expecting a DM to help make those, you'd have more luck -- that or offer some kind of sub DM arrangement where you do some of the brunt stat block work making npcs with these homebrewed epic progression. 
> 
> But of course do what you want -- I appreciate most players here have 0% interest in DMing and are only interested in someone running something for them, especially if it's something high level and complicated like this request.


Or maybe the simple fact of the matter is that these recuritments often end up not finding a DM, regardless of the fact it has a custom epic progression request? 

There was a much lower level 'gestalt with the same class' request a while ago and that basically went nowhere either, and that was a very simple request. So please do not lecture me about what is and is not likely to be get a DM when many different requests end up not getting a DM in the first place.

----------


## paradox26

I may be interested in DMing this. I have a Dungeon module for 3rd Edition which is for levels 18-20, but I can scale that up and adapt it for Pathfinder. I am currently recruiting for another game right now, but give me a few days to get that one settled and I will see if I am still committed, and if so I will put up a 16. It will be for level 21 to start. I am a bit concerned about gestalt, as I am DMing an epic Pathfinder game already that is gestalt, and the power level is significant. If that is a sticking point I will consider it, otherwise I am more inclined to a single track game. I will allow Spheres, Psionics, Path of War, and perhaps some 3PP on request. Is there any interest for this? The module is from the Savage Tide adventure path, for anyone who has played it before, it is the last two chapters of that path.

----------


## Llyarden

> I may be interested in DMing this. I have a Dungeon module for 3rd Edition which is for levels 18-20, but I can scale that up and adapt it for Pathfinder. I am currently recruiting for another game right now, but give me a few days to get that one settled and I will see if I am still committed, and if so I will put up a 16. It will be for level 21 to start. I am a bit concerned about gestalt, as I am DMing an epic Pathfinder game already that is gestalt, and the power level is significant. If that is a sticking point I will consider it, otherwise I am more inclined to a single track game. I will allow Spheres, Psionics, Path of War, and perhaps some 3PP on request. Is there any interest for this? The module is from the Savage Tide adventure path, for anyone who has played it before, it is the last two chapters of that path.


Personally I'd prefer gestalt but I'd definitely be interested even if it's non-gestalt.

----------


## Nightraiderx

> I may be interested in DMing this. I have a Dungeon module for 3rd Edition which is for levels 18-20, but I can scale that up and adapt it for Pathfinder. I am currently recruiting for another game right now, but give me a few days to get that one settled and I will see if I am still committed, and if so I will put up a 16. It will be for level 21 to start. I am a bit concerned about gestalt, as I am DMing an epic Pathfinder game already that is gestalt, and the power level is significant. If that is a sticking point I will consider it, otherwise I am more inclined to a single track game. I will allow Spheres, Psionics, Path of War, and perhaps some 3PP on request. Is there any interest for this? The module is from the Savage Tide adventure path, for anyone who has played it before, it is the last two chapters of that path.


I will be fine with either single level or gestalt. Though I am 
Hoping if we do get gestalt we can try to have a gentleman's agreement on target numbers

----------


## samduke

I would be fine with either single or gestalt ruleset, waiting on a gm & big 16

----------


## Marcarius5555

> Or maybe the simple fact of the matter is that these recuritments often end up not finding a DM, regardless of the fact it has a custom epic progression request? 
> 
> There was a much lower level 'gestalt with the same class' request a while ago and that basically went nowhere either, and that was a very simple request. So please do not lecture me about what is and is not likely to be get a DM when many different requests end up not getting a DM in the first place.


It's Christmas, the holiday of peace and glad tidings -- there's no reason for hostility or having a temper tantrum about a D&D game. I wish you and yours good, love, and tranquility.

----------


## droobles

I always thought that spherecasting levelled the playing field, since regular spells are the most egregious offenders on brokenness. (And custom magic items of course)

Then all you need is a little trimming of the advanced/legendary talents and the "I win" buttons are almost all gone.

Hoping for gestalt, but might be able to work with a single track.

----------


## Dakrsidder

Id be interested either way but, I doubt itd be a good idea to make this a gestalt campaign, especially if you intend to allow all that 3pp.

----------


## paradox26

Good point. Question for everyone. If you are interested, and it appears there is at least some interest, would you rather have gestalt and no 3PP and 3-4 players, or single track with 3PP and 4-5 players? I am still tossing up about which path to take, and would value opinions.

----------


## Llyarden

I would definitely go for the single-track option if those were the options.  Not being able to use any 3pp would most likely leave me struggling to think of a build I wanted to play.

EDIT: Actually I take that back, somehow I forgot between reading your post and writing this one that the non-3pp option would be gestalt.  I'd still be inclined towards the 3pp option, but if the non-3pp option had other chargen aids (ie feat tax rules / extra feats / etc) then I would be pretty undecided.

----------


## Thunder999

I'd rather have single with 3pp, 3pp just opens up so many new options.

----------


## Yas392

Either is fine.

----------


## JollyChris

> I may be interested in DMing this. I have a Dungeon module for 3rd Edition which is for levels 18-20, but I can scale that up and adapt it for Pathfinder. I am currently recruiting for another game right now, but give me a few days to get that one settled and I will see if I am still committed, and if so I will put up a 16. It will be for level 21 to start. I am a bit concerned about gestalt, as I am DMing an epic Pathfinder game already that is gestalt, and the power level is significant. If that is a sticking point I will consider it, otherwise I am more inclined to a single track game. I will allow Spheres, Psionics, Path of War, and perhaps some 3PP on request. Is there any interest for this? The module is from the Savage Tide adventure path, for anyone who has played it before, it is the last two chapters of that path.


I would be very grateful if you GM this but for me Gestalt is a sticking point. I put into the OP because the last thread didn't it and i really like gestalt.

----------


## droobles

I care more about spheres than gestalt.

----------


## Lord Foul

So long as it's gestalt I'll play with pretty much any other build rules

----------


## Dakrsidder

The variety of 3pp is more appealing to me than what gestalt has to offer

----------


## paradox26

Okay, there seems to be a pretty strong divide. So rather than pick a side, I will just go with both gestalt and 3PP, but I will limit the game to 3-4 players to keep it manageable, and will insist on a gentleman's agreement to keep the power level as moderate as possible, all things considered. I know it will be a pretty high powered game considering what I am allowing, so that will be relative.

----------


## Warlawk

> Okay, there seems to be a pretty strong divide. So rather than pick a side, I will just go with both gestalt and 3PP, but I will limit the game to 3-4 players to keep it manageable, and will insist on a gentleman's agreement to keep the power level as moderate as possible, all things considered. I know it will be a pretty high powered game considering what I am allowing, so that will be relative.


You are a gentleperson and a scholar, looking forward to the 16.

----------


## QuantumFlash

> I may be interested in DMing this. I have a Dungeon module for 3rd Edition which is for levels 18-20, but I can scale that up and adapt it for Pathfinder. I am currently recruiting for another game right now, but give me a few days to get that one settled and I will see if I am still committed, and if so I will put up a 16. It will be for level 21 to start. I am a bit concerned about gestalt, as I am DMing an epic Pathfinder game already that is gestalt, and the power level is significant. If that is a sticking point I will consider it, otherwise I am more inclined to a single track game. I will allow Spheres, Psionics, Path of War, and perhaps some 3PP on request. Is there any interest for this? The module is from the Savage Tide adventure path, for anyone who has played it before, it is the last two chapters of that path.


This sounds like a good plan. Id sign up for it.

----------


## paradox26

Okay, my other recruitment seems to be humming along nicely, so I feel comfortable in officially advertising for this one. I have taken on board the opinions people have had from this thread. Here is the 16. Remember, please, that I am trusting you all to moderate the power level of the characters to make my job a bit easier.


*Big 16*

*1. What game system are you running (D&D, Call of Cthulu, Palladium, GURPS, etc.), and if applicable what edition (Original, Classic, Revised, 1st, 2nd, 3rd, 5th, 10th, etc.)?*
Pathfinder 1E
*2. What 'type' or variant of game will it be (i.e. "Shadow Chasers" or "Agents of Psi" for d20 Modern)? What is the setting for the game (eg. historic period, published or homebrewed campaign setting, alternate reality, modern world, etc.)?*
It will be the final two chapters of the Savage Tides adventure series, modified for the increased level.
*3. How many Players are you looking for? Will you be taking alternates, and if so, how many?*
3-4 Players.
*4. What's the gaming medium (OOTS, chat, e-mail etc.)?*
Here on the forums.
*5. What is the characters' starting status (i.e. experience level)?*
Level 21 Gestalt.
*6. How much gold or other starting funds will the characters begin with?*
975,000gp. Standard wealth by level.
*7. Are there any particular character classes, professions, orders, etc. that you want... or do not want? What are your rules on 'prestige' and/or homebrewed classes?*
Any material from Paizo, DSP, or Spheres is allowed, including Spheres of Origin. I am unfamiliar with SoO, however, so please explain to me what you are doing with it when you build a race. No leadership classes like the Thrallherd are permitted, however, as this is your adventure, not your minions'.
*8. What races, subraces, species, etc. are allowed for your game? Will you allow homebrewed races or species? 'Prestige' races or species?*
See previous question. All races allowed. Ask if you are unsure of the power level. Races such as the Noble Drow will be looked askance, and I would prefer they be avoided for the purposes of keeping the power level down.
*9. By what method should Players generate their attributes/ability scores and Hit Points?*
10+1d8 seven times, drop the lowest result. Roll two complete sets and pick one. Hit points are average, rounded up.
*10. Does your game use alignment? What are your restrictions, if so?*
Be heroic, even if you are evil. Alignments will be used for purposes such as spells and items.
*11. Do you allow multi-classing, or have any particular rules in regards to it?*
Multiclass away. No penalties.
*12. Will you be doing all of the die rolling during the course of the game? Will die rolls be altered, or left to the honor system? If players can make die rolls, which ones do they make, how should they make the rolls, and how should they report them?*
You roll yours as appropriate. I will roll mine, as well as things like Sense Motive or Perception that will give things away if you are asked to roll them.
*13. Are there any homebrewed or optional/variant rules that your Players should know about? If so, list and explain them, or provide relevant links to learn about these new rules.*
Elephant in the Room feat tax rules are allowed, though they are from 3.5, adapt them if a particular feat is still in existence in PF.
Background Skills will be used.
2 Traits, plus a third in return for a Drawback.
These rules will be used for epic level material: https://www.jessesdnd.com/sites/defa...hfinder1.6.pdf
No pre-game crafting, as that tends to get abused. Custom items will need specific approval, but no spells-as-items will be approved. Regular items can be combined at the usual +50% cost of the cheaper item.
*14. Is a character background required? If so, how big? Are you looking for anything in particular (i.e. the backgrounds all ending up with the characters in the same city)?*
Keep it short and interesting. No novels required, just cover the basics of your life story.
*15. Does your game involve a lot of hack & slash, puzzle solving, roleplaying, or a combination of the above?*
It is a module, so it will have a mix of everything.
*16. Are your Players restricted to particular rulebooks and supplements, or will you be allowing access to non-standard material? What sources can Players use for their characters?*
All Paizo, DSP (including both Psionics and Path of War), and Spheres material is blanket approved. 3PP is available on request, though you will need to be able to legally link me to it. No homebrew other than epic progressions, which I will expect players to create for themselves and have approved by me if you qualify for it by progressing to 21 class levels or above.


JollyChris, if this looks satisfactory to you, can I please get you to repost this into the first post for ease of finding it for the other players, and can I ask that you switch the DM Wanted tag of the thread over to Recruiting. Thanks.

----------


## Duqueen

I guess, for sphere characters, the first question is how to treat talent progression. 

Perhaps this for epic progression (not considering weird cases such as Sage):

Expert (Or High caster): 1 every 2 levels
Adept (Or Mid Caster): 1 every 3 levels
Proficient (Or Low Caster): 1 every 5 levels

Then we can add a progression of Mythic Sphere mastery talents (1 every 2 levels might be too much and no other mythic material allowed I assume)

What do you guys think?

ALSO, my rolls

*Spoiler: First Try*
Show


(1d8+10)[*13*]
(1d8+10)[*11*]
(1d8+10)[*13*]
(1d8+10)[*13*]
(1d8+10)[*16*]
(1d8+10)[*16*]
(1d8+10)[*15*]

 


*Spoiler: Second Try*
Show


(1d8+10)[*12*]
(1d8+10)[*13*]
(1d8+10)[*12*]
(1d8+10)[*15*]
(1d8+10)[*15*]
(1d8+10)[*15*]
(1d8+10)[*13*]

----------


## paradox26

That epic progression looks pretty right on, so we will use that. We won't be using any Mythic material, so that is ruled out.

----------


## Thunder999

Time to roll some stats.

*Spoiler: Rollin'*
Show

Set number 1
(1d8+10)[*17*]
(1d8+10)[*14*]
(1d8+10)[*13*]
(1d8+10)[*17*]
(1d8+10)[*18*]
(1d8+10)[*11*]
(1d8+10)[*12*]

Set number 2
(1d8+10)[*14*]
(1d8+10)[*14*]
(1d8+10)[*17*]
(1d8+10)[*17*]
(1d8+10)[*16*]
(1d8+10)[*16*]
(1d8+10)[*15*]

----------


## Warlawk

Rawlin rawlin rawlin, keep them doggies rawlin

*Spoiler: Rolls*
Show

Set 1
(1d8+10)[*16*]
(1d8+10)[*17*]
(1d8+10)[*16*]
(1d8+10)[*17*]
(1d8+10)[*16*]
(1d8+10)[*14*]
(1d8+10)[*13*]

Set 2
(1d8+10)[*18*]
(1d8+10)[*11*]
(1d8+10)[*14*]
(1d8+10)[*17*]
(1d8+10)[*16*]
(1d8+10)[*11*]
(1d8+10)[*12*]

EDIT: Uhhh, damn. That's noice.

----------


## Nightraiderx

elp, lets see if the dice hate me lol:
*Spoiler: Rollin*
Show

(1d8+10)[*12*]
(1d8+10)[*16*]
(1d8+10)[*17*]
(1d8+10)[*12*]
(1d8+10)[*18*]
(1d8+10)[*17*]
(1d8+10)[*11*]

(1d8+10)[*18*]
(1d8+10)[*11*]
(1d8+10)[*11*]
(1d8+10)[*17*]
(1d8+10)[*12*]
(1d8+10)[*12*]
(1d8+10)[*16*]

----------


## samduke

Come on RNG

*Spoiler: rolls*
Show


set 1
(1d8+10)[*13*]
(1d8+10)[*15*]
(1d8+10)[*16*]
(1d8+10)[*17*]
(1d8+10)[*13*]
(1d8+10)[*18*]
(1d8+10)[*18*]

set 2
(1d8+10)[*13*]
(1d8+10)[*18*]
(1d8+10)[*11*]
(1d8+10)[*17*]
(1d8+10)[*16*]
(1d8+10)[*11*]
(1d8+10)[*16*]


edit not bad for set 1

----------


## Chambers

This is gonna be wild.

*Spoiler*
Show

[roll]10+1d8[/roll]
[roll]10+1d8[/roll]
[roll]10+1d8[/roll]
[roll]10+1d8[/roll]
[roll]10+1d8[/roll]
[roll]10+1d8[/roll]
[roll]10+1d8[/roll]

[roll]10+1d8[/roll]
[roll]10+1d8[/roll]
[roll]10+1d8[/roll]
[roll]10+1d8[/roll]
[roll]10+1d8[/roll]
[roll]10+1d8[/roll]
[roll]10+1d8[/roll]


Edit:  :Small Sigh:  What a natural one at rolling looks like.

----------


## JollyChris

Thank you for GMing i have edited the OP now for some stat rolls.

*Spoiler: Rolls*
Show

[roll]10+1d8[/roll]
[roll]10+1d8[/roll]
[roll]10+1d8[/roll]
[roll]10+1d8[/roll]
[roll]10+1d8[/roll]
[roll]10+1d8[/roll]
[roll]10+1d8[/roll]

[roll]10+1d8[/roll]
[roll]10+1d8[/roll]
[roll]10+1d8[/roll]
[roll]10+1d8[/roll]
[roll]10+1d8[/roll]
[roll]10+1d8[/roll]
[roll]10+1d8[/roll]


Edit: What are the elephant in tyhe room feat tax rules?

----------


## Dakrsidder

*Spoiler: Rolls*
Show

(1d8)[*6*]
(1d8)[*5*]
(1d8)[*8*]
(1d8)[*7*]
(1d8)[*5*]
(1d8)[*7*]
(1d8)[*5*]

(1d8)[*8*]
(1d8)[*4*]
(1d8)[*2*]
(1d8)[*3*]
(1d8)[*2*]
(1d8)[*4*]
(1d8)[*8*]

----------


## JollyChris

*Spoiler: Set1*
Show

(1d8+10)[*18*]
(1d8+10)[*18*]
(1d8+10)[*11*]
(1d8+10)[*16*]
(1d8+10)[*16*]
(1d8+10)[*18*]
(1d8+10)[*14*]


*Spoiler: Set2*
Show

(1d8+10)[*11*]
(1d8+10)[*12*]
(1d8+10)[*13*]
(1d8+10)[*12*]
(1d8+10)[*16*]
(1d8+10)[*12*]
(1d8+10)[*17*]


Edit: Uhm that first set is blessed so i'll be taking it

----------


## Da'Shain

Rollin' rollin' rollin'.

*Spoiler: Rollin'*
Show

Set 1
(1d8+10)[*12*]
(1d8+108)[*115*]
(1d8+10)[*14*]
(1d8+10)[*11*]
(1d8+10)[*11*]
(1d8+10)[*14*]
(1d8+10)[*13*]

Set 2
(1d8+10)[*15*]
(1d8+108)[*111*]
(1d8+10)[*13*]
(1d8+10)[*15*]
(1d8+10)[*17*]
(1d8+10)[*11*]
(1d8+10)[*12*]



RAWHIDE!

EDIT: Well that's what I get for not checking.  Ah well.  Set 2 it is, unless you want me to reroll entirely.

Thinking a Fighter (Runesinger/Myrmidon) 21 // Monk (Master of Many Stances) 21, shooting for a mostly "mundane" character.

----------


## Genth

Let's gooooo

*Spoiler: all 18s let's go*
Show

Set 1

(1d8+10)[*11*]
(1d8+10)[*15*]
(1d8+10)[*18*]
(1d8+10)[*12*]
(1d8+10)[*14*]
(1d8+10)[*15*]
(1d8+10)[*15*]

Set 2

(1d8+10)[*13*]
(1d8+10)[*11*]
(1d8+10)[*17*]
(1d8+10)[*17*]
(1d8+10)[*18*]
(1d8+10)[*17*]
(1d8+10)[*18*]


Very blimmin nearly nice set 2

----------


## Chambers

I take solace in that I was not the only one, thanks JollyChris.

(1d8+10)[*14*]
(1d8+10)[*17*]
(1d8+10)[*14*]
(1d8+10)[*11*]
(1d8+10)[*16*]
(1d8+10)[*17*]
(1d8+10)[*14*]

(1d8+10)[*14*]
(1d8+10)[*11*]
(1d8+10)[*14*]
(1d8+10)[*17*]
(1d8+10)[*14*]
(1d8+10)[*18*]
(1d8+10)[*15*]

----------


## samduke

@paradox26

can I use Highwayman (Ranger/Rogue)

Are you allowing Firearms if so what level ect ?

then can we combine items in the same slot ?
can we modify existing magic items ? IE a holy avenger which is normally like +2 to say +10.
can we have custom items ? IE. I place bless spell on my ring of protection

----------


## JollyChris

> EDIT: Well that's what I get for not checking.  Ah well.  Set 2 it is, unless you want me to reroll entirely.


the d8+108 in set one roll a 3 and the one in set 2 rolled a 7 so why not jsut count them as a 13 and a 17? The d8 still rolled which is the important part.

----------


## Kvard51

(1d8+10)[*14*]
(1d8+10)[*18*]
(1d8+10)[*15*]
(1d8+10)[*18*]
(1d8+10)[*15*]
(1d8+10)[*15*]
(1d8+10)[*12*]

(1d8+10)[*14*]
(1d8+10)[*13*]
(1d8+10)[*17*]
(1d8+10)[*14*]
(1d8+10)[*13*]
(1d8+10)[*18*]
(1d8+10)[*18*]

Tough, but set 2.

----------


## Lord Foul

[roll]10+1d8[/roll]
(1d8+10)[*14*]
[roll]10+1d8[/roll]
(1d8+10)[*11*]
[roll]10+1d8[/roll]
(1d8+10)[*14*]
(1d8+10)[*11*]


[roll]10+1d8[/roll]
(1d8+10)[*12*]
[roll]10+1d8[/roll]
(1d8+10)[*17*]
[roll]10+1d8[/roll]
(1d8+10)[*15*]
(1d8+10)[*16*]

only some of the dice rolls worked? The heck? Whatever, that's one set

----------


## Thunder999

That is super weird Lord Foul

JollyChris Elephant in the Room is this:   

https://michaeliantorno.com/feat-taxes-in-pathfinder/

Merges, changes and removes/grants for free some feats so every melee character isn't down a feat for Power Attack and combat maneuvers take much less investment.

----------


## paradox26

> @paradox26
> 
> can I use Highwayman (Ranger/Rogue)
> 
> Are you allowing Firearms if so what level ect ?
> 
> then can we combine items in the same slot ?
> can we modify existing magic items ? IE a holy avenger which is normally like +2 to say +10.
> can we have custom items ? IE. I place bless spell on my ring of protection


Who publishes the Highwayman? I couldn't find a publisher. If it is considered homebrew then it isn't allowed.
Guns will be Emerging.
The next three questions were already answered in the 16.

----------


## samduke

> Who publishes the Highwayman? I couldn't find a publisher. If it is considered homebrew then it isn't allowed.
> Guns will be Emerging.
> The next three questions were already answered in the 16.


its Pathfinder Community sourced no clue who other than maybe Piazo, tis why i linked it, but if disallowed thats okay I can go another route

----------


## paradox26

Because it is Pathfinder Community I assume it is homebrew, so I would prefer that you go another route.

----------


## samduke

@paradox26
okay I will ask here 
IF I have a feat granted as a bonus feat from a class, and another class grants the same feat, may I swap out the feat for a similar style feat IE (Combat for Combat)?

----------


## paradox26

Yes, you can swap it for another similar class of feat.

----------


## Genth

Paradox can we get a summary of the story so far?

----------


## Thunder999

Just to check, since it's DSP but not mentioned, are Akashic classes allowed, in particular the Rajah?

----------


## paradox26

The chapter has a lengthy explanation of what has gone in previous chapters, but I will keep that for after selection, as it is a lot to write. So I will just give the basic summary for now, which should be enough to give you an idea as to what to build for. If anyone has any questions about the background, feel free to ask and I will dig through the longer background.

Basic Background:

The Wells of Darkness is the 73rd layer of the Abyss, a prison used by the demon lords and a graveyard for those the multiverse would rather forget. Imprisoned in one of the wells is Shami-Amourae, the Lady of Delights. This minor demon lord and former consort of Demogorgon is one of the few beings who knows the secret of Demogorgon's twin personalities, and his plot to reunite them, thus increasing dramatically in power. 

Is that sufficient for now? It is a planar adventure.

----------


## paradox26

> Just to check, since it's DSP but not mentioned, are Akashic classes allowed, in particular the Rajah?


Akashic classes are permitted.

----------


## samduke

@paradox26
okay spheres of might
Sentinel
I do not see an Epic progression so I am running it by you

Guardian Challenge (Ex)  At 5th level and every four levels thereafter, these bonuses increase by +1, to a maximum of +5 at 17th level. at level 21 this could see +6

Dedicated Defense (Ex) At 6th level and every four levels afterwards, this damage reduction is increased by 1. at level 22 this could see damage reduction is increased by 1

Combat Talents could go up to 21

level 21 EPIC +0 +1 +1 +1

----------


## paradox26

That looks fine.

----------


## Triskavanski

*Spoiler*
Show

(1d8+10)[*12*]
(1d8+10)[*12*]
(1d8+10)[*11*]
(1d8+10)[*12*]
(1d8+10)[*14*]
(1d8+10)[*12*]
(1d8+10)[*17*]


(1d8+10)[*18*]
(1d8+10)[*12*]
(1d8+10)[*15*]
(1d8+10)[*11*]
(1d8+10)[*12*]
(1d8+10)[*18*]
(1d8+10)[*16*]



Oops all 11s

----------


## samduke

@paradox26
looking at  Equipment sphere
Magic Armor
Prerequisites: Equipment sphere.
You can coax great power from the magic in your armor. You gain a deflection bonus to AC equal to your worn armors enhancement bonus to AC.

Would Bracers of AC +X count for this ?

----------


## Kvard51

OK, couple of questions:

1. How do you feel about Gestalting Swashbuckler and Gunslinger?
2. What level guns?

----------


## Heavenblade

Lets roll dem stats!
(1d8+10)[*15*]
(1d8+10)[*18*]
(1d8+10)[*16*]
(1d8+10)[*15*]
(1d8+10)[*13*]
(1d8+10)[*15*]
(1d8+10)[*16*]

----------


## paradox26

> @paradox26
> looking at  Equipment sphere
> Magic Armor
> Prerequisites: Equipment sphere.
> You can coax great power from the magic in your armor. You gain a deflection bonus to AC equal to your worn armors enhancement bonus to AC.
> 
> Would Bracers of AC +X count for this ?


At this level it won't be unbalanced, so I will go ahead and say yes.



> OK, couple of questions:
> 
> 1. How do you feel about Gestalting Swashbuckler and Gunslinger?
> 2. What level guns?


1. That is fine.
2. Emerging guns.


Heavenblade, you get to roll a second set of dice and pick the better set. Check the 16.

----------


## samduke

@paradox26
I do not see it in the big 16...

are we using Fractional BAB/Saves ?

----------


## paradox26

Forgot to add that. Yes, use fractional saves and BAB.

----------


## samduke

@paradox26
okay when looking at weapons an what is required for bypassing EPIC, Fairly certain it is a +6 ENH, can we have this be any weapon with a total of +5 ENH with additional specials taking it to +6 or greater ?

----------


## paradox26

The way I generally handle epic weapons is to price the two halves, enhancement and special abilities, separately then add them together. So a +6 Shocking weapon would price the +6 at epic bonus, then the +1 from Shocking is only a couple of thousand gp, then add them together, rather than pricing them as a single +7 weapon. So beating epic DR is still going to be a challenge, and you will have to devote a lot of gold to it, but it is doable. Does that make sense?

----------


## samduke

> The way I generally handle epic weapons is to price the two halves, enhancement and special abilities, separately then add them together. So a +6 Shocking weapon would price the +6 at epic bonus, then the +1 from Shocking is only a couple of thousand gp, then add them together, rather than pricing them as a single +7 weapon. So beating epic DR is still going to be a challenge, and you will have to devote a lot of gold to it, but it is doable. Does that make sense?


lets see if I understand what you said
EPIC Enhancement Bonus , Market Price (gold) 
+6 ENH , +720,000
+1	2,000
+2    8,000
ect

vs.
Normal Enhancement Bonus , Market Price (gold)
+6	72,000
+7	98,000
+8	128,000
+9	162,000

----------


## Xanyo

Well, I guess I can try to stat up the incarnation of weather spirits. Something like Spheres Wizard//Shifter (Paragon) with Tempestarii slipped in there somewhere.

*Spoiler: Roll Set 1*
Show

(1d8+10)[*18*]
(1d8+10)[*11*]
(1d8+10)[*17*]
(1d8+10)[*15*]
(1d8+10)[*15*]
(1d8+10)[*18*]
(1d8+10)[*17*]


*Spoiler: Roll Set 2*
Show

(1d8+10)[*11*]
(1d8+10)[*13*]
(1d8+10)[*15*]
(1d8+10)[*15*]
(1d8+10)[*17*]
(1d8+10)[*16*]
(1d8+10)[*18*]


EDIT: set 1 looks good, two 18s, two 17s, two 15s

----------


## Gunhaven

As I contemplate chairomancy, I was wondering how you feel about Trinity Knight. Thinking Ill end up doing something involving grappling things and maybe making those things chairs. 

*Spoiler: DICE FOR THE DICE GODS*
Show


[roll]10+1d8[/roll]
[roll]10+1d8[/roll]
[roll]10+1d8[/roll]
[roll]10+1d8[/roll]
[roll]10+1d8[/roll]
[roll]10+1d8[/roll]
[roll]10+1d8[/roll]

[roll]10+1d8[/roll]
[roll]10+1d8[/roll]
[roll]10+1d8[/roll]
[roll]10+1d8[/roll]
[roll]10+1d8[/roll]
[roll]10+1d8[/roll]
[roll]10+1d8[/roll]

----------


## paradox26

> lets see if I understand what you said
> EPIC Enhancement Bonus , Market Price (gold) 
> +6 ENH , +720,000
> +1	2,000
> +2    8,000
> ect
> 
> vs.
> Normal Enhancement Bonus , Market Price (gold)
> ...


That is correct. It will take a lot of gold, but not quite all of it. Otherwise you will have to put up with the enemy's DR, which doesn't bother me much because it reflects that they are a powerful opponent.



> As I contemplate chairomancy, I was wondering how you feel about Trinity Knight. Thinking Ill end up doing something involving grappling things and maybe making those things chairs. 
> 
> *Spoiler: DICE FOR THE DICE GODS*
> Show
> 
> 
> [roll]10+1d8[/roll]
> [roll]10+1d8[/roll]
> [roll]10+1d8[/roll]
> ...


The Trinity Knight is fine. I would be cautious about the chair thing though, as it sounds fairly silly.

----------


## Gunhaven

Alright, sounds good.  And now for Dice Rolling 2: Electric Boogaloo.

*Spoiler: DICE FOR THE DICE GOD*
Show

(1d8+10)[*16*]
(1d8+10)[*18*]
(1d8+10)[*16*]
(1d8+10)[*13*]
(1d8+10)[*18*]
(1d8+10)[*16*]
(1d8+10)[*17*]

(1d8+10)[*14*]
(1d8+10)[*13*]
(1d8+10)[*16*]
(1d8+10)[*17*]
(1d8+10)[*18*]
(1d8+10)[*18*]
(1d8+10)[*16*]

----------


## Aleph Null

Important question: are you allowing monster races with RHD or no? Because I'm seriously frustrated with the amount of games that are popping up with "Epic level gestalt but you still gotta be a normie race" lol

----------


## Triskavanski

Shame no leadership classes. Wanted to make the hive mind Ratking legion character.

----------


## Drako_Beoulve

Set 1:
(1d8+10)[*13*]
(1d8+10)[*11*]
(1d8+10)[*15*]
(1d8+10)[*18*]
(1d8+10)[*15*]
(1d8+10)[*11*]
(1d8+10)[*17*]

Set 2:
(1d8+10)[*17*]
(1d8+10)[*17*]
(1d8+10)[*18*]
(1d8+10)[*15*]
(1d8+10)[*17*]
(1d8+10)[*15*]
(1d8+10)[*14*]

EDIT: Whoa, set 2 of course!

----------


## paradox26

> Important question: are you allowing monster races with RHD or no? Because I'm seriously frustrated with the amount of games that are popping up with "Epic level gestalt but you still gotta be a normie race" lol


Sorry, no RHD, as with gestalt they are overpowered, and I am trying to keep the power level down. But Spheres of Origin is allowed, so you can customise your own race.

----------


## Genth

On the Epic DR front, one thing to note is that there's quite a few things that by 21st level will grant +6 ENH. Paladin Holy Weapon, Enhancement Sphere etc. Is this an issue for you, since it makes it way more of an attractive choice than buying enhancement to that level.

----------


## paradox26

Not at all. If you can find a way to get an enhancement to epic level, by all means use it and save the gold.

----------


## Lord Foul

Might as well try again to actually roll the second set 

(1d8+10)[*13*]
(1d8+10)[*12*]
(1d8+10)[*12*]
(1d8+10)[*16*]
(1d8+10)[*13*]
(1d8+10)[*14*]
(1d8+10)[*18*]

----------


## Yas392

1) Are my soulknife requests from the Feast of Dust thread approved here as well? 

2) Requesting Sagitta Stellaris.

3) What baseline we should aim for optimization?

*Spoiler: Set 1*
Show

(1d8+10)[*13*]
(1d8+10)[*18*]
(1d8+10)[*11*]
(1d8+10)[*13*]
(1d8+10)[*16*]
(1d8+10)[*11*]
(1d8+10)[*17*]


*Spoiler: Set 2*
Show

(1d8+10)[*15*]
(1d8+10)[*13*]
(1d8+10)[*15*]
(1d8+10)[*11*]
(1d8+10)[*15*]
(1d8+10)[*17*]
(1d8+10)[*18*]

----------


## paradox26

1. Yes, your Soulknife requests are still valid.
2. Sorry, but I checked that discipline out and it is pretty overpowered, especially at the higher levels.
3. We are going for low to moderate optimisation. I haven't got solid numbers, but trust everyone to build to that rough level, then I will adjust the enemies to account for it.

----------


## Armonia13

Ooo this seems like a good opportunity to try that Spirit Blade Armorist/Awakener Armiger combo out. Would you allow the optional rule of the Spirit Blade to be a Permanent Weapon Form?

*Spoiler: Set 1*
Show



(1d8+10)[*14*]
(1d8+10)[*18*]
(1d8+10)[*17*]
(1d8+10)[*11*]
(1d8+10)[*11*]
(1d8+10)[*14*]
(1d8+10)[*13*]




*Spoiler: Set 2*
Show



(1d8+10)[*14*]
(1d8+10)[*15*]
(1d8+10)[*11*]
(1d8+10)[*13*]
(1d8+10)[*15*]
(1d8+10)[*14*]
(1d8+10)[*17*]

----------


## paradox26

Sure. Does that mean a PC has to wield you?

----------


## Athaleon

Yep, very interested. No idea yet what kind of character though.

*Spoiler: rolls*
Show


(1d8+10)[*15*]
(1d8+10)[*15*]
(1d8+10)[*13*]
(1d8+10)[*13*]
(1d8+10)[*15*]
(1d8+10)[*15*]
(1d8+10)[*18*]

(1d8+10)[*15*]
(1d8+10)[*17*]
(1d8+10)[*13*]
(1d8+10)[*14*]
(1d8+10)[*12*]
(1d8+10)[*12*]
(1d8+10)[*14*]



Edit: Think I'll go with the first one. And for concept, since we are breaking into the Abyss on a righteous mission, I was thinking of going all-in on Spheres with a Paladin (Champion of the Cause) // Incanter. Don't know the level breakdown yet.

Edit 2: Current plan is Paladin 20 / Zealot 1 // Incanter 15 / Archwizard 6. Just a little splash of Path of War among the Spheres.

----------


## Genth

FWIW, I am planning on something along the lines of Warlord/Dragon Fury||Soul Weaver, utilizing the Vanguard Commander archetype for a cool double-Klar build I think has great visual impact, and bundle that with a kind of Tribal-like Soul Weaver, though Incanter is also an option, focus on Enhancement and War.

----------


## paradox26

Sounds like a very cool build.

----------


## Llyarden

Hmm, well now I'm kinda tempted to use the potion-maker themed build I was planning for your other game for this one, since I was struggling for talents on it, but I'll see what my dice end up saying...

*Spoiler: Some Dices*
Show

*Spoiler: Set 1*
Show

(1d8+10)[*17*]
(1d8+10)[*12*]
(1d8+10)[*12*]
(1d8+10)[*11*]
(1d8+10)[*13*]
(1d8+10)[*13*]
(1d8+10)[*18*]
*Spoiler: Set 2*
Show

(1d8+10)[*11*]
(1d8+10)[*14*]
(1d8+10)[*18*]
(1d8+10)[*17*]
(1d8+10)[*13*]
(1d8+10)[*14*]
(1d8+10)[*16*]



And set 2 gives me 18, 17, 16, 14, 14, 13.  That's pretty good.

----------


## Duqueen

Not as blessed of a roll as others had, but still very good number, I will go with set 1.

(1d8+10)[13]
(1d8+10)[11]
(1d8+10)[13]
(1d8+10)[13]
(1d8+10)[16]
(1d8+10)[16]
(1d8+10)[15]

Going knightknight/magemage //conscript

PS: trying a heavy armor build, may the spirits help me.

----------


## MagneticDragon

Well. I take one day off from looking at this thread, and it absolutely explodes as we receive a DM.

I will admit, I would have heavily preferred Epic Pathfinder Gestalt without 3PP if given the choice, in order to put further emphasis on the Epic Pathfinder Material as it is presented. The entire reason why I made the thread in the first place was in order to play around with this Epic Pathfinder Material, and 3PP takes away from it in my mind. 

Considering all of the eager people and ideas already shared, I doubt I would be listened to. But is there any chance that I can request at least one side of the gestalt is a Pathfinder 1PP class, in order to make use of the Epic Pathfinder material? I know we are starting at level 21, so we are barely dipping our toes into the Epic Pathfinder Material to start off with, but I would much appreciate a heavier focus on the Epic Pathfinder material, rather than the 3PP.

*Spoiler: Rolls*
Show

Set 1:
(1d8+10)[*12*]
(1d8+10)[*18*]
(1d8+10)[*18*]
(1d8+10)[*15*]
(1d8+10)[*16*]
(1d8+10)[*17*]
(1d8+10)[*12*]

Set 2:
(1d8+10)[*15*]
(1d8+10)[*17*]
(1d8+10)[*14*]
(1d8+10)[*13*]
(1d8+10)[*18*]
(1d8+10)[*17*]
(1d8+10)[*18*]

----------


## Armonia13

> Sure. Does that mean a PC has to wield you?


They can if the need arises, but I'm going Awakener Armiger on the other track, so I'll have Conjuration Companions to wield me. Thinking of being an ancient weapon that has the souls of several heroes sealed inside of it.

----------


## samduke

@paradox26 
I know it was mentioned about planes, planar jumping is then a thing, but how much should we plan for it?

currently I have a build I am working on however if plane jumping ect is more of a continuous thing then what I am building is the wrong direction.


next you said something about mid optimization when asked about target numbers

Savage Tide adventure path, I believe ( Enemies of My Enemy & Prince of Demons )
While I do not have this product it should not be to hard to give a sample monster for people to use for purposes of target numbers

looking at 
16. Are your Players restricted to particular rulebooks and supplements, or will you be allowing access to non-standard material? What sources can Players use for their characters?
All Paizo, DSP (including both Psionics and Path of War), and Spheres material is blanket approved. 3PP is available on request, though you will need to be able to legally link me to it.

Is City of 7 Seraphs allowed ?

edited

----------


## Nightraiderx

Armored Fists

I'd like to use these, would save me a talent and a few feats

Plan is to go Prodigy//Conscript to make a street fighter-esque
Brawling type that likes to set up combos

----------


## Warlawk

> I will admit, I would have heavily preferred Epic Pathfinder Gestalt without 3PP if given the choice, in order to put further emphasis on the Epic Pathfinder Material as it is presented. The entire reason why I made the thread in the first place was in order to play around with this Epic Pathfinder Material, and 3PP takes away from it in my mind. 
> 
> Considering all of the eager people and ideas already shared, I doubt I would be listened to. But is there any chance that I can request at least one side of the gestalt is a Pathfinder 1PP class, in order to make use of the Epic Pathfinder material? I know we are starting at level 21, so we are barely dipping our toes into the Epic Pathfinder Material to start off with, but I would much appreciate a heavier focus on the Epic Pathfinder material, rather than the 3PP.


In counterpoint, I would really not be a fan of this change. If that's the emphasis that you want, then create your character accordingly, why do other player's characters have any impact on what you get out of the game with the character you submit?

----------


## QuantumFlash

Wow this exploded all of a sudden. Time to do my rolling and hope for good luck: 

*Spoiler: Ability Score rolls*
Show


Set 1: 

(1d8+10)[*14*]
(1d8+10)[*12*]
(1d8+10)[*17*]
(1d8+10)[*11*]
(1d8+10)[*13*]
(1d8+10)[*11*]
(1d8+10)[*11*]

Set 2:

(1d8+10)[*16*]
(1d8+10)[*13*]
(1d8+10)[*16*]
(1d8+10)[*11*]
(1d8+10)[*11*]
(1d8+10)[*13*]
(1d8+10)[*18*]

----------


## Llyarden

It's not a big deal if it's not allowed, but could I request effectively a homebrew version of the Brewkeeper that works for spherecasters?  It would basically be unchanged except it would advance spherecasting instead of spellcasting and require CL3 instead of 2nd-level spells.

----------


## MagneticDragon

> In counterpoint, I would really not be a fan of this change. If that's the emphasis that you want, then create your character accordingly, why do other player's characters have any impact on what you get out of the game with the character you submit?


Because it was my thread asking for an Epic Pathfinder game that started this in the first place. I posted my thread, and we eventually got a DM. They ended up dropping rather quickly, which led to JollyChris creating this thread and including the addition of Gestalt.

I will admit, I was guilty of bringing up potential 3PP material as well in my recruitment thread, but I had explicitly discounted Spheres due to how different it is from other systems, and that DSP's Path of War and Psionic Material is at least based on 3.5 content that has Epic Material of their own for inspiration. And even then, the entire point of the first thread was about the Epic Pathfinder material first and foremost.

The more people use systems such as Spheres, Path of War and Psionics, the less use of the Epic Material Content they are going to use. When the entire point of the recruitment is to make use of the Epic Pathfinder Material, that seems rather counterproductive, do you not agree? Yet at the same time, I do not want to deny people from using these systems entirely. Hence my request to make only a singular class be a 1st party class. While not denying them the ability to access 3PP archetypes to give them access to Spheres or Path of War. It's ensuring that the Epic Pathfinder Class progressions and feats will be utilized properly, rather than this game basically being a high level Pathfinder game with extra levels.

----------


## QuantumFlash

Well that was a less than ideal set of rolls but I suppose not terrible. Taking the second set obviously, and Im thinking I might do a rework of the wizard I was working on for the previous epic game that died.  Just plenty of good old fashioned arcane casting.

----------


## Duqueen

> Because it was my thread asking for an Epic Pathfinder game that started this in the first place. I posted my thread, and we eventually got a DM. They ended up dropping rather quickly, which led to JollyChris creating this thread and including the addition of Gestalt.
> 
> I will admit, I was guilty of bringing up potential 3PP material as well in my recruitment thread, but I had explicitly discounted Spheres due to how different it is from other systems, and that DSP's Path of War and Psionic Material is at least based on 3.5 content that has Epic Material of their own for inspiration. And even then, the entire point of the first thread was about the Epic Pathfinder material first and foremost.
> 
> The more people use systems such as Spheres, Path of War and Psionics, the less use of the Epic Material Content they are going to use. When the entire point of the recruitment is to make use of the Epic Pathfinder Material, that seems rather counterproductive, do you not agree? Yet at the same time, I do not want to deny people from using these systems entirely. Hence my request to make only a singular class be a 1st party class. While not denying them the ability to access 3PP archetypes to give them access to Spheres or Path of War. It's ensuring that the Epic Pathfinder Class progressions and feats will be utilized properly, rather than this game basically being a high level Pathfinder game with extra levels.


All classes will mostly boil down to an epic bonus feat progression with some other extras.

Take conscript for example, it could almost use the fighter epic progression, no loss there.

All I am saying is, pick a bonus feat progression (and appropriate types) and copy some of the abilities from the epic progressions in the pdf and we will all be using the epic stuff as intended, just with different bases.

----------


## MagneticDragon

> All classes will mostly boil down to an epic bonus feat progression with some other extras.
> 
> Take conscript for example, it could almost use the fighter epic progression, no loss there.
> 
> All I am saying is, pick a bonus feat progression (and appropriate types) and copy some of the abilities from the epic progressions in the pdf and we will all be using the epic stuff as intended, just with different bases.


Except that just feels cheap, copying the system and haphazardly slapping the class features from it onto other classes.

Sure, the Conscript can match the Fighter, and the Incanter the Wizard. I can see the argument for the Technican to borrow the Gunslinger's Tinkerer, while the Shifter can use the Druid's Wild Feat feature. 

But who would use the Alchemist's Epic Alchemy? The Bard's Epic Performance, or the Inquisitor's Reckoning and Epic Judgement? What about the Epic Revelation of the Oracle, the Epic Smite of the Paladin and Divine Mercy, or the Ranger's Wild Hunter? 

The Epic Pathfinder Class Progressions have some pretty fun and enjoyable Class Features in their own right that can't just be disregarded. And not making use of them feels like a shame.

----------


## watupwithdat

*Spoiler: Set 1*
Show

[roll]1d8+10[/roll]
[roll]1d8+10[/roll]
[roll]1d8+10[/roll]
[roll]1d8+10[/roll]
[roll]1d8+10[/roll]
[roll]1d8+10[/roll]
[roll]1d8+10[/roll]


*Spoiler: Set 2*
Show

[roll]1d8+10[/roll]
[roll]1d8+10[/roll]
[roll]1d8+10[/roll]
[roll]1d8+10[/roll]
[roll]1d8+10[/roll]
[roll]1d8+10[/roll]
[roll]1d8+10[/roll]


Guess I'm joining _that_ club.

----------


## watupwithdat

Double-posting for posterity and to distract from some embarrassment.

*Spoiler: Set 1*
Show


(1d8+10)[*13*]
(1d8+10)[*15*]
(1d8+10)[*17*]
(1d8+10)[*14*]
(1d8+10)[*17*]
(1d8+10)[*16*]
(1d8+10)[*17*]


*Spoiler: Set 2*
Show


(1d8+10)[*11*]
(1d8+10)[*12*]
(1d8+10)[*13*]
(1d8+10)[*15*]
(1d8+10)[*18*]
(1d8+10)[*11*]
(1d8+10)[*18*]


That's a tough one. Not sure which one I'll go with. Likely the first if MAD.

As for classes I'm thinking Psion//Zealot with a side of Awakened Blade (and some initiator dips.) Supporty gish with a mind/space/time theme? Collective is a pretty cool mechanic to synergize with that.

Psion/Wizard pretend-Cerebremancer. Theme may still be applicable.

----------


## Lord Foul

> Sure. Does that mean a PC has to wield you?


If so, I volunteer, lol. Classic setup.
if not (and a later post seems to indicate not) I'd like to ask if the magus's Bladebound archetype continues the progression such that they're a +6 weapon with 20 int 16 Wis/cha at 21




> Well. I take one day off from looking at this thread, and it absolutely explodes as we receive a DM.
> 
> I will admit, I would have heavily preferred Epic Pathfinder Gestalt without 3PP if given the choice, in order to put further emphasis on the Epic Pathfinder Material as it is presented. The entire reason why I made the thread in the first place was in order to play around with this Epic Pathfinder Material, and 3PP takes away from it in my mind. 
> 
> Considering all of the eager people and ideas already shared, I doubt I would be listened to. But is there any chance that I can request at least one side of the gestalt is a Pathfinder 1PP class, in order to make use of the Epic Pathfinder material? I know we are starting at level 21, so we are barely dipping our toes into the Epic Pathfinder Material to start off with, but I would much appreciate a heavier focus on the Epic Pathfinder material, rather than the 3PP.


If it helps, I'm entirety Magus on one side 

https://www.myth-weavers.com/sheet.html#id=2733277
(Still in progress)

Valizia UnRama, a tiefling who was found by a noble order of holy knights in service to Shelyn and The Black Butterfly at the focal point of a ritual intended to bring about a prophesied age of corruption and darkness.  She was adopted by the knights and taught to follow The Black Butterfly, using her natural connection to darkness to do good, even though no one is likely to appreciate her.  She learned a rather defensive fighting style designed to wear down her opponents and have options other than outright lethality, despite her weapon of choice being a large size greatsword.  (think Hellboy meets She-Ra meets Elric Saga, with just a dash of Dresden Files) 

Noteworthy tricks: +56 to stealth (so far, not counting invisibility) in full plate, can roll stealth anywhere except in full direct sunlight as a swift action.
bodyguard, can spend an AOO to grant a +12 to AC to someone within reach.  Can also spend AOOs to make attack rolls to counter ranged attacks
frostbite+Rime spell+enforcer.  If the target is not immune to nonlethal or cold damage (or have 30+resistance), they are entangled, fatigued and (probably) shaken 

weaknesses: limited ranged capability, overburdened swift actions, targets with 30+ cold resistance.  
these are mostly deliberate weaknesses, so other party members can have times to shine

----------


## Warlawk

> Because it was my thread asking for an Epic Pathfinder game that started this in the first place. I posted my thread, and we eventually got a DM. They ended up dropping rather quickly, which led to JollyChris creating this thread and including the addition of Gestalt.
> ...


Fair enough, I didn't go back and check the other thread to see the OP. I disagree with your points about it cheapening anything but as the OP your opinion carries weight and I respect the request. I would need to scrap my current idea but if Paradox wants to go that route it's not a big deal.

----------


## 5ColouredWalker

Posting my interest, will look at other's ideas before deciding which of mine.

*Spoiler: set 1*
Show

(1d8+10)[*16*]
(1d8+10)[*11*]
(1d8+10)[*12*]
(1d8+10)[*17*]
(1d8+10)[*14*]
(1d8+10)[*13*]
(1d8+10)[*14*]



*Spoiler: set 2*
Show

(1d8+10)[*18*]
(1d8+10)[*17*]
(1d8+10)[*11*]
(1d8+10)[*12*]
(1d8+10)[*14*]
(1d8+10)[*13*]
(1d8+10)[*18*]



Set 2

Edit: Lots of combatants, archers and Rajah...
In this case I'll probably go a sneaky/mage build since that's my initial preferences taken.

----------


## MagneticDragon

> Fair enough, I didn't go back and check the other thread to see the OP. I disagree with your points about it cheapening anything but as the OP your opinion carries weight and I respect the request. I would need to scrap my current idea but if Paradox wants to go that route it's not a big deal.


Thank you, but only do so if Paradox wants to go that route. He is the DM in the end after all, and while I might have been the initial OP (which is weird to say), the DM decides in the end. And please, do not forget that both Spheres, Path of War and Akashic have plenty of Archetypes for 1PP classes as well, so you can still mix things up if you wish. 

Plus, I'm a little uncertain what to build myself so far, the fact it's 'Savage Tides' wants me to play a Natural Attack character that does more than just savagely attack. Someone whose ancestors were able to resist the pull of the black pearls by their meditation and focus, or something akin to that. But the two ideas I have so far are a Striker or a Moonlight Meditant, both of which are 3PP themselves, as well as Viscera Kineticist, and the Kineticist does not exactly have any Epic Pathfinder support either.

So, definitely struggling a little to decide my own build here. 




> If it helps, I'm entirety Magus on one side


That does help honestly, yes. Looking like a rather fun build, combining Path of War and Magnus is not something I thought I would see. I am curious to see you make the most of the Epic Arcana abilities and your Bonus feats!

----------


## Lord Foul

> That does help honestly, yes. Looking like a rather fun build, combining Path of War and Magnus is not something I thought I would see. I am curious to see you make the most of the Epic Arcana abilities and your Bonus feats!


Yeah it should be fun.  More Debuff/Support than most martial builds.  And more Int emphasis too

if you're going for a natural weapon build using paizo classes, there's also Shifter (Paizo class everyone forgets, but is pretty decent in gestalt) sorcerer, possibly with dragon disciple, shapeshifter ranger, bloodrager, barbarian

----------


## Dakrsidder

Was going for darkshapper//nightmare itd be unfortunate if one side has to be core, as thus far the one side Ive chosen anything for is the one Id scrap, but I suppose thats just a few hours of indecision

----------


## Duqueen

may classes without a capstone pick an alternate capstone?
(PS: I am eyeing the 4 extra combat feats)

----------


## angelpalm

So what exactly is this module about?  

Is there somewhere that shows all the stuff not allowed?


Not sure what I did wrong but I guess I have to post again

----------


## angelpalm

See if this works this time


(1d8+10)[*11*]
(1d8+10)[*14*]
(1d8+10)[*13*]
(1d8+10)[*12*]
(1d8+10)[*13*]
(1d8+10)[*13*]
(1d8+10)[*18*]






Edit: Taking this set
(1d8+10)[*16*]
(1d8+10)[*17*]
(1d8+10)[*13*]
(1d8+10)[*14*]
(1d8+10)[*16*]
(1d8+10)[*18*]
(1d8+10)[*13*]

----------


## paradox26

> It's not a big deal if it's not allowed, but could I request effectively a homebrew version of the Brewkeeper that works for spherecasters?  It would basically be unchanged except it would advance spherecasting instead of spellcasting and require CL3 instead of 2nd-level spells.


That sounds fine.



> Well. I take one day off from looking at this thread, and it absolutely explodes as we receive a DM.
> 
> I will admit, I would have heavily preferred Epic Pathfinder Gestalt without 3PP if given the choice, in order to put further emphasis on the Epic Pathfinder Material as it is presented. The entire reason why I made the thread in the first place was in order to play around with this Epic Pathfinder Material, and 3PP takes away from it in my mind. 
> 
> Considering all of the eager people and ideas already shared, I doubt I would be listened to. But is there any chance that I can request at least one side of the gestalt is a Pathfinder 1PP class, in order to make use of the Epic Pathfinder material? I know we are starting at level 21, so we are barely dipping our toes into the Epic Pathfinder Material to start off with, but I would much appreciate a heavier focus on the Epic Pathfinder material, rather than the 3PP.
> 
> *Spoiler: Rolls*
> Show
> 
> ...


That is a good idea. Unfortunately, people appear to already be heavily into the build process, and I don't want to make them start from scratch. I hadn't realised you were the original OP. I had read the previous thread, but when the new one started I assumed JollyChris was the one who started the first thread as well. I will do this for you. I will allow both sides to come from whatever source you like, but I will offer favourable consideration to anyone who builds using at least one side as 1PP. That way, a knockout build using 3PP will still have a chance, but I am not enforcing that people redo their builds.



> @paradox26 
> I know it was mentioned about planes, planar jumping is then a thing, but how much should we plan for it?
> 
> currently I have a build I am working on however if plane jumping ect is more of a continuous thing then what I am building is the wrong direction.
> 
> 
> next you said something about mid optimization when asked about target numbers
> 
> Savage Tide adventure path, I believe ( Enemies of My Enemy & Prince of Demons )
> ...


City of 7 Seraphs is allowed. Planar jumping won't be a huge thing, is my understanding of the adventure. You will largely be playing just in the Abyss. If planar jump;ing turns out to be required and the partgy can't do it, then I will arrange a way for you to do it.



> If so, I volunteer, lol. Classic setup.
> if not (and a later post seems to indicate not) I'd like to ask if the magus's Bladebound archetype continues the progression such that they're a +6 weapon with 20 int 16 Wis/cha at 21
> 
> 
> If it helps, I'm entirety Magus on one side 
> 
> https://www.myth-weavers.com/sheet.html#id=2733277
> (Still in progress)
> 
> ...


Yes, the Magus abilities carry on into epic levels. So you can get a +6 weapon out of it.



> may classes without a capstone pick an alternate capstone?
> (PS: I am eyeing the 4 extra combat feats)


Yes, as long as you hit level 20 in a single class, you are eligible for alternate capstones.



> So what exactly is this module about?  
> 
> Is there somewhere that shows all the stuff not allowed?
> 
> 
> Not sure what I did wrong but I guess I have to post again


The module is a search through a layer of the Abyss to find a demon queen who knows about a secret plan by Demogorgon, and to try to thwart it.
There isn't a central list of disallowed material, mostly because I am allowing nearly everything except homebrew. Let me know if there is something you want to use, might be quicker, and I will rule on it for you.

----------


## samduke

> City of 7 Seraphs is allowed. Planar jumping won't be a huge thing, is my understanding of the adventure. You will largely be playing just in the Abyss. If planar jump;ing turns out to be required and the partgy can't do it, then I will arrange a way for you to do it


LOL okay I guess I will need to ask this question then because I went and built a 2nd character on the basis of plane jumping...
Will you allow 2 entries (primary/alternative) ?

----------


## paradox26

There are going to be lots of apps already, I guess another won't hurt. Go for it.

----------


## angelpalm

Cool so it probably wouldn't be a good idea to make someone exuding an aura of good I suppose.  

I want to make a Malefex 20 sage 20 with i guess a dip into another class on either side.   Or some kind of prc if I can figure out what to take.  

Going to play her like a cross between bayonetta and eda clawthorne  if possible.   The kinda of person that is crazy enough to go into the heart of the abyss and take on epic baddies.  


*Spoiler: pic*
Show

----------


## Zarthrax

I'm gonna try for this as well.

*Spoiler: Rolls-*
Show


Set 1-
(1d10+8)[*15*]
(1d10+8)[*15*]
(1d10+8)[*18*]
(1d10+8)[*15*]
(1d10+8)[*16*]
(1d10+8)[*10*]
(1d10+8)[*18*]


Set 2-
(1d10+8)[*9*]
(1d10+8)[*12*]
(1d10+8)[*9*]
(1d10+8)[*11*]
(1d10+8)[*10*]
(1d10+8)[*13*]
(1d10+8)[*9*]

----------


## Armonia13

Question: is a worn gauntlet always considered to be wielded?

----------


## Gunhaven

Okay, got the basic build worked out I think: Aegis 1 / Hedgewitch 3 / Paladin 1 / Trinity Angel 6 / Trinity Knight 10 || Paladin 4 / Hedgewitch 1 / Paladin 16.  Or, after working it out, Paladin 21, Aegis 15, Hedgewitch 15.

Real tempted to do Apsu as my deity and do that Spheres of Origin to play a dragon that goes around in full plate barding converting Balors.

----------


## Warlawk

> ...
> That is a good idea. Unfortunately, people appear to already be heavily into the build process, and I don't want to make them start from scratch. I hadn't realised you were the original OP. I had read the previous thread, but when the new one started I assumed JollyChris was the one who started the first thread as well. I will do this for you. I will allow both sides to come from whatever source you like, but I will offer favourable consideration to anyone who builds using at least one side as 1PP. That way, a knockout build using 3PP will still have a chance, but I am not enforcing that people redo their builds.





> Thank you, but only do so if Paradox wants to go that route. He is the DM in the end after all, and while I might have been the initial OP (which is weird to say), the DM decides in the end. And please, do not forget that both Spheres, Path of War and Akashic have plenty of Archetypes for 1PP classes as well, so you can still mix things up if you wish.


@Paradox for a build to be considered to have a 1PP side does the class need to be fully 1PP or is it okay to use 3PP archetypes?

----------


## paradox26

> Question: is a worn gauntlet always considered to be wielded?


Yes, I would say so. It is always ready for action and doesn't need drawing.



> @Paradox for a build to be considered to have a 1PP side does the class need to be fully 1PP or is it okay to use 3PP archetypes?


I would say that 3PP archetypes are acceptable for that, as you are still using the 1PP base class.

----------


## Llyarden

Well, conveniently my build already falls into that category.  Currently my idea is (now the Brewkeeper variant has been approved) alchemist / blacksmith / hedgewitch // witch / brewkeeper.  With a whole bunch of archetypes to be sphere-y.  Although I have to admit I missed that the trinity classes were allowed so now I'm kinda tempted to put one of those on my triple-multiclass side lol!

----------


## MagneticDragon

> That is a good idea. Unfortunately, people appear to already be heavily into the build process, and I don't want to make them start from scratch. I hadn't realised you were the original OP. I had read the previous thread, but when the new one started I assumed JollyChris was the one who started the first thread as well. I will do this for you. I will allow both sides to come from whatever source you like, but I will offer favourable consideration to anyone who builds using at least one side as 1PP. That way, a knockout build using 3PP will still have a chance, but I am not enforcing that people redo their builds.


Thank you very much, I am happy to hear you are willing to listen to me, and people can choose to stay with a full 3PP build or try their chance at one using 1PP instead if they so choose. 

I for one, and most definitely going to be using 1PP. Not quite figured out how admittedly, but I'm sure I'll find something I feel is suitable.

----------


## Drako_Beoulve

Plan on going Warlord 20 / Umbral Blade 1 // Oracle 20 / Stargazer 1

Request 1: Can I use Iaijutsu focus skill?

Request 2: Can I Add Bushi arquetype to the Warlord class?

----------


## Genth

Has anyone asked for Oaths yet? http://spheresofpower.wikidot.com/oaths

They're technically Spheres content but end up IMO being one of those "Take it or suck" options so I'd be happy to see it banned, but it's worth trying to get a ruling on it now.

----------


## paradox26

> Plan on going Warlord 20 / Umbral Blade 1 // Oracle 20 / Stargazer 1
> 
> Request 1: Can I use Iaijutsu focus skill?
> 
> Request 2: Can I Add Bushi arquetype to the Warlord class?


No to Iajutsu Focus. Where is the Bushi archetype from?



> Has anyone asked for Oaths yet? http://spheresofpower.wikidot.com/oaths
> 
> They're technically Spheres content but end up IMO being one of those "Take it or suck" options so I'd be happy to see it banned, but it's worth trying to get a ruling on it now.


No one has asked, and I forgot to include a ruling on them. I will say no to them, as there won't be a lot of opportunity to roleplay the penalties of the Oaths, so they would be all upside.

----------


## Drako_Beoulve

> No to Iajutsu Focus. Where is the Bushi archetype from?


Here!,is in the Path of War section.

----------


## paradox26

Oh, okay. In that case yes to both questions.

----------


## MagneticDragon

Paradox, I have a bit of an odd question.

See, I was looking at the Spheres of Origin system to see if it could be used for my build. I want to play a human character whose ancestors were warped by the shadow pearl when it was first unleashed, giving him natural weaponry in exchange for human's usual skilful nature. However, as I was looking through the system, I found there were Optional Rules for Expanded Origin Talent access, with one of the options being an extra potent talent at 1st level and every 5 levels after.

This is something that I feel is a perfect fit for my character, reflecting both the power of the shadow pearl and how it's impacted his people generations after it was first unleashed, as well as my character finding greater harmony between the savagery of the shadow pearl and the harmony of meditation that his people used to withstand the savage tide in the first place. This brings me to my question.

What can I give up in exchange for the extra potent talents? I was thinking a hit to my WBL might be appropriate, as I see my character not using items all that much where possible. And with the Oath system gone, there's no real Vow of Poverty equivalent in Pathfinder.

----------


## paradox26

I am open to using them, but the specific one you want will have to determine the price you pay. The first one I saw just provided a +1 to AC, so that would be cheap. Others seem to be more powerful. Keep in mind that I want to limit power levels too.

----------


## MagneticDragon

> I am open to using them, but the specific one you want will have to determine the price you pay. The first one I saw just provided a +1 to AC, so that would be cheap. Others seem to be more powerful. Keep in mind that I want to limit power levels too.


I see. Well, the Expanded Origin Talents would give me access to 5 extra Potent Talents, or trade 1 of them for 2 auxiliary talents. Let's go over what these would be, as well as my Origin

*Savage Human*
*Generation Tradition*: Mortal
*Size*: Medium; *Type*: Humanoid (human)
*Speed*: 30 feet; *Limbs*: 2 arms, 2 legs
*Ability Score Modifers:* +2 Str, +2 Con, -2 Cha

*Potent Talents*
Specialized Training (any)

*Auxiliary Talents*
Natural Weapons (Claws), Climber, Developed Tolerance (Fatigue/Exhaustion & Sickened/Nausuated)

*Utility*
Harsh Survivor

L1: Additional Natural Attack (Bite), Scent - These basically emphasis the further savage, feral nature of my character.
L6: Scent, Hardened - Fleshing out Scent fully, and having increased resilience. 
L11: Endless Stamina - My character's endurance reaches a peak here.
L16: Improved Natural Attack (Claws), Strong Stomach - Greater offensive potential with a hint of extra resilience
L21: Unbroken - Saving what I think is the strongest potent ability I desire to last.

All in all, these choices are about flavour just as much as they might be about power. Showing my character becoming more and more in turn with their savage nature while not completely losing themselves to it as they grow in experience and power. Represented by the fact that every talent picked is from the Form Talent section.

----------


## paradox26

Call it 100,000gp cost from your starting wealth. That will make it a significant investment.

----------


## MagneticDragon

> Call it 100,000gp cost from your starting wealth. That will make it a significant investment.


That sounds like a reasonable cost for what I'm picking up. 

I have also decided what my build will be: Painted Savage Barbarian 21 | Striker 21. This way, I'll be using the Epic Pathfinder Barbarian Class features and Rage Feats while balancing my character's rage with the Striker's control and focus.

----------


## Armonia13

I'm not very familiar with Spheres of Origins. Are there any restrictions to the Extra Origin Talent feat? I'm particularly interested in the Parallel Alignment and Parallel Essence talents if that's any help

----------


## paradox26

No restrictions. That looks fine.

----------


## samduke

@paradox26
I want to ask if we can use Variant Multiclassing rules ?
I am reading them , never have used or had a real want to use them.
can choose a secondary class , nothing in this states it forbids nor allows that secondary class any archetypes available to it.

if VMC is allowed can we use the archtypes for the secondary class?

----------


## MagneticDragon

Say Paradox. Spheres of Might have a feat called Muscular Reflexes, which allows you to use Strength instead of Dexterity when calculating how many Attacks of Opportunity we can make per turn.

Taking this into account, is there possible to gain an Improved Version of it, similar to Improved Combat Reflexes?

Oh and a question for the future. How are you going to resolve the scaling issue with Epic Spheres of Might? Base Attack Bonus stops at 20th Level, but Caster Level keeps on scaling forever. Consider that we are going to be moving deeper and deeper into Epic Level as the module continues, this might be an issue that needs to be addressed sooner rather than later. The Epic Attack bonus counting as BAB still halves the SoM's progression compared Caster Level.

----------


## watupwithdat

The Epic Pathfinder document seems to be recommending Automatic Bonus Progression, but I didn't see it mentioned anywhere. I take it's not in effect?

----------


## Lord Foul

> @paradox26
> I want to ask if we can use Variant Multiclassing rules ?
> I am reading them , never have used or had a real want to use them.
> can choose a secondary class , nothing in this states it forbids nor allows that secondary class any archetypes available to it.
> 
> if VMC is allowed can we use the archtypes for the secondary class?


I don't think you can archetype VMC

----------


## Thunder999

I'm doing a Rajah//Bard 

Got a suggestion for an Epic Progression for the Rajah, basically just continued the pattern for everything.

*Spoiler: Here it is*
Show

*Initiator Level an Veilweaver Level:* Both continue to scale, just like a caster level would
*Maneuvers:*One additional Maneuver every odd level, since that's the base scaling, one additonal maneuver readied every 3 levels is the pattern there, so one more at 23, 26 and 29.
*Stances:*Also 1 every 3 levels, so 21, 24, 27, 30
*Essence:*1 point per level as before
*Essence Capacity:*Technically not even a class feature, just noting this already has rules for more than 20HD, would improve by 1 and 24 and 30
*Epic Class Feats:*Maybe Combat, Morale and Skill? Rajah is 6+int skills and supporty?
*Veils:*An extra per 4 levels, continuing progresson, so 22, 26, 30
*Binds:*Also per 4 levels, so 23 and 27
*Epic class feature thing:*The only thing not scaling is maneuver DCs, so maybe something that makes one of them use 10+1/2 initiator level+cha mod like the wizard's Spell Boost or a flat +1 DC every few levels like Bards can pick for performance and oracles/sorcerers get on theri mystery/bloodline spells.
*Prowess:*+1 per 2 levels
*Damage Bonus:*+1 per 3 levels

----------


## samduke

> @paradox26
> I want to ask if we can use Variant Multiclassing rules ?
> I am reading them , never have used or had a real want to use them.
> can choose a secondary class , nothing in this states it forbids nor allows that secondary class any archetypes available to it.
> 
> if VMC is allowed can we use the archtypes for the secondary class?





> I don't think you can archetype VMC


why thank you for your uninvited opinion, the fact I addressed this to the GM and clarified that the question at hand is not covered in the VMC materials was and is for the GM to decide

----------


## Thunder999

Can I take Combat Tenacity? It's from Lost Spheres rather than DSP, lets you use a boost and counter in the same turn (despite both eating your swift/immediate action)

----------


## Warlawk

> *Enhance Equipment*
> 
> You may enhance a weapon, suit of armor, shield, or as many as 50 pieces of ammunition grouped together (in the same container or quiver), granting it a +1 enhancement bonus. This bonus increases by 1 for every 4 caster levels possessed *(maximum +5)*. This does not stack with any enhancement bonus already possessed by the item.


Are these sorts of things uncapped since we're going into epic or no?

----------


## samduke

> Are these sorts of things uncapped since we're going into epic or no?


epic is solved with this

Greater Enhance Equipment
When using the Enhance Equipment enhancement, increase the enhancement bonus granted by 1, and raise the* maximum enhancement cap to +6*. Additionally, when spending a spell point to allow Enhance Equipment to endure for 1 minute per caster level without concentration, it instead lasts for 10 minutes per caster level. If you possess Deep Enhancement, this enhancement instead lasts for 1 hour per caster level.

----------


## Yas392

I am going to cut down on optimization. Soulknife seems abusive on their archetypes and powers which is against the spirit of the OP level. Going Cavalier/Armorist.

----------


## Warlawk

> epic is solved with this
> 
> Greater Enhance Equipment
> When using the Enhance Equipment enhancement, increase the enhancement bonus granted by 1, and raise the* maximum enhancement cap to +6*. Additionally, when spending a spell point to allow Enhance Equipment to endure for 1 minute per caster level without concentration, it instead lasts for 10 minutes per caster level. If you possess Deep Enhancement, this enhancement instead lasts for 1 hour per caster level.


Why thank you for your opinion, however that wasn't the question.

----------


## JollyChris

> The Epic Pathfinder document seems to be recommending Automatic Bonus Progression, but I didn't see it mentioned anywhere. I take it's not in effect?


yeah i asked about this in the previous thread. The writer intended to put epic rules for that in a later version of the document but never has. So no it's not in effect.

----------


## paradox26

> @paradox26
> I want to ask if we can use Variant Multiclassing rules ?
> I am reading them , never have used or had a real want to use them.
> can choose a secondary class , nothing in this states it forbids nor allows that secondary class any archetypes available to it.
> 
> if VMC is allowed can we use the archtypes for the secondary class?


Yes you can use VMC. No, you can't add archetypes to them, as you are not a full member of that class, you are just getting some abilities from one.



> Say Paradox. Spheres of Might have a feat called Muscular Reflexes, which allows you to use Strength instead of Dexterity when calculating how many Attacks of Opportunity we can make per turn.
> 
> Taking this into account, is there possible to gain an Improved Version of it, similar to Improved Combat Reflexes?
> 
> Oh and a question for the future. How are you going to resolve the scaling issue with Epic Spheres of Might? Base Attack Bonus stops at 20th Level, but Caster Level keeps on scaling forever. Consider that we are going to be moving deeper and deeper into Epic Level as the module continues, this might be an issue that needs to be addressed sooner rather than later. The Epic Attack bonus counting as BAB still halves the SoM's progression compared Caster Level.


Yes, you can make an Improved version of the feat. 
I will have to give that some thought, but there is plenty of time to do so, as we won't be levelling up for quite some time.



> The Epic Pathfinder document seems to be recommending Automatic Bonus Progression, but I didn't see it mentioned anywhere. I take it's not in effect?


No ABP for this game.



> I'm doing a Rajah//Bard 
> 
> Got a suggestion for an Epic Progression for the Rajah, basically just continued the pattern for everything.
> 
> *Spoiler: Here it is*
> Show
> 
> *Initiator Level an Veilweaver Level:* Both continue to scale, just like a caster level would
> *Maneuvers:*One additional Maneuver every odd level, since that's the base scaling, one additonal maneuver readied every 3 levels is the pattern there, so one more at 23, 26 and 29.
> ...


That looks fine.



> Can I take Combat Tenacity? It's from Lost Spheres rather than DSP, lets you use a boost and counter in the same turn (despite both eating your swift/immediate action)


Yes, that is fine to take.



> Are these sorts of things uncapped since we're going into epic or no?


Yes, enhancements are uncapped by level.

----------


## Zarthrax

Ok, got a few things to make sure are kosher.

Stormbound Base Class and associated veils.
Records of Akasha veil.
Bloodfuser Prestige Class
High Aspirant Prestige Class
Ioun Sorcerer Bloodline
Mythic Heighten Spell

----------


## paradox26

Everything except the High Aspirant and Mythic Heighten Spell are allowed. They are banned because we are not using Mythic rules, and those two rely on them.

----------


## Warlawk

So I am using a spheres archetype for Ranger as well as a core archetype. The core one adds a few spells to the ranger spell list, which has been swapped out for spherecasting.




> Expanded Spell List: A Tanglebriar demonslayer adds the following spells to his spell list: 1stprotection from evil; 2ndalign weapon, magic circle against evil; 4th dimensional anchor, dismissal.


Is that enough to warrant an extra magic talent or two perhaps? No big deal either way, but I figured why not check eh? Can NEVER have enough talents.

EDIT: Is Guided Weapon an allowed enchantment? Have seen varying opinions on it.




> Guided
> Source Pathfinder #10: A History of Ashes pg. 22
> Aura moderate evocation CL 7th
> Slot weapon quality; Price +1 bonus; Weight 
> Description
> A weapon with the guided property allows its wielder to use his instinct when striking blows with it. Attacks from a guided weapon generally dont strike hard, but they strike at precisely the right moment to maximize damage if in the hands of a particularly wise wielder. A character who attacks with a guided weapon modifies his attack rolls and weapon damage rolls with his Wisdom modifier, not his Strength modifier. This modifier to damage is not adjusted for two-handed weapons or off-hand weaponsit always remains equal to the wielders Wisdom modifier. A guided weapon may be wielded as a normal weapon, using Strength to modify attack and damage rolls, but this goes against the weapons nature and imparts a 2 penalty on all attack rolls made in this manner.

----------


## Genth

> Are these sorts of things Enhance Equipment capping at +5uncapped since we're going into epic or no?





> epic is solved with this
> 
> Greater Enhance Equipment
> When using the Enhance Equipment enhancement, increase the enhancement bonus granted by 1, and raise the* maximum enhancement cap to +6*. Additionally, when spending a spell point to allow Enhance Equipment to endure for 1 minute per caster level without concentration, it instead lasts for 10 minutes per caster level. If you possess Deep Enhancement, this enhancement instead lasts for 1 hour per caster level.





> Yes, enhancements are uncapped by level.


Apologies, but I want to confirm how far this goes - most abilities that add an enhancement bonus have a cap of +5 or +6. Are you ruling that ALL such abilities are now uncapped and continue to increase? Does that include spells like Greater Magic Weapon or class abilities like the Paladin's Bound Weapon? As I will note that contradicts the Epic Paladin in the guidebook, which explicitly states that it cannot grant an enhancement bonus greater than +5. 

I'll note as well that some abilities, like the Physical and Mental enhancements from the Sphere do NOT have a cap. Meaning that they do grant +8 at CL21 already. So clearly there's a difference between them.

----------


## paradox26

> So I am using a spheres archetype for Ranger as well as a core archetype. The core one adds a few spells to the ranger spell list, which has been swapped out for spherecasting.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that enough to warrant an extra magic talent or two perhaps? No big deal either way, but I figured why not check eh? Can NEVER have enough talents.
> 
> EDIT: Is Guided Weapon an allowed enchantment? Have seen varying opinions on it.


You can have an extra magic talent for that.
Guided weapons are acceptable.



> Apologies, but I want to confirm how far this goes - most abilities that add an enhancement bonus have a cap of +5 or +6. Are you ruling that ALL such abilities are now uncapped and continue to increase? Does that include spells like Greater Magic Weapon or class abilities like the Paladin's Bound Weapon? As I will note that contradicts the Epic Paladin in the guidebook, which explicitly states that it cannot grant an enhancement bonus greater than +5. 
> 
> I'll note as well that some abilities, like the Physical and Mental enhancements from the Sphere do NOT have a cap. Meaning that they do grant +8 at CL21 already. So clearly there's a difference between them.


Thanks for letting me know, Genth. How about this. I will cap it at +6 total, so you can bypass epic DR without the numbers getting out of control. Spheres classes get nice things, so it makes sense for Paladins to also get a nice thing, for purposes of balance. How does that sound to you?

----------


## MagneticDragon

> Thanks for letting me know, Genth. How about this. I will cap it at +6 total, so you can bypass epic DR without the numbers getting out of control. Spheres classes get nice things, so it makes sense for Paladins to also get a nice thing, for purposes of balance. How does that sound to you?


That does make sense honestly. If you take a look at the Magus, a class that is known for enchanting their own weapon, they have to pick up several feats in order to be able to apply epic enchantments to their weapon, so it makes sense for other classes to follow the same suit.

I think the only exception to this should be the Soulknife, specifically because their entire _class_ is focused around their enchanted weapon, rather than it simply being an aspect of the class like the Magus or Paladin.

----------


## Genth

> .
> 
> Thanks for letting me know, Genth. How about this. I will cap it at +6 total, so you can bypass epic DR without the numbers getting out of control. Spheres classes get nice things, so it makes sense for Paladins to also get a nice thing, for purposes of balance. How does that sound to you?


I'm loath to explicitly act as if rulings require my approval lol, you are the GM, but it seems reasonable. 

On an unrelated note I'm continuing with "Mountain Speaker Doku", a Grendle that worships and "Speaks" to Mt Celestia as a whole. Big on the self-buffing and subsequent beat downing with War Shields.

Interesting aspect of the Building process - there's just no way to make Armor worth it, given Unarmored Training at this point gives 9 or 10 AC, and stuff like Force Redirection Technique means that I'd be losing out on 5-10 AC if I wore full plate.

----------


## paradox26

> That does make sense honestly. If you take a look at the Magus, a class that is known for enchanting their own weapon, they have to pick up several feats in order to be able to apply epic enchantments to their weapon, so it makes sense for other classes to follow the same suit.
> 
> I think the only exception to this should be the Soulknife, specifically because their entire _class_ is focused around their enchanted weapon, rather than it simply being an aspect of the class like the Magus or Paladin.


We will go with that then. Soulknife can go higher, as you say, it is built around the weapon.



> I'm loath to explicitly act as if rulings require my approval lol, you are the GM, but it seems reasonable. 
> 
> On an unrelated note I'm continuing with "Mountain Speaker Doku", a Grendle that worships and "Speaks" to Mt Celestia as a whole. Big on the self-buffing and subsequent beat downing with War Shields.
> 
> Interesting aspect of the Building process - there's just no way to make Armor worth it, given Unarmored Training at this point gives 9 or 10 AC, and stuff like Force Redirection Technique means that I'd be losing out on 5-10 AC if I wore full plate.


I know, but I appreciate the second opinion. Thanks for that, we will go with the rules as I made it in my last post then, so there are limits to +6 enhancement except for the soulknife, as that is built around their weapon. Let me know if anyone has an argument for similar treatment for their class. I could, for example, agree to the same treatment for the Black Blade Magus.

----------


## Llyarden

On the topic of DR/epic, Pathfinder has this rule (link):


> Weapons with special abilities also count as epic for the purposes of overcoming damage reduction if the total bonus value of all of their abilities (including the enhancement bonus) is +6 or greater.


So a _+1 vorpal_ weapon, with an effective +6 bonus, can bypass DR/epic.  Has that been changed for this, given all the mentions of having _actual_ +6 weapons?

----------


## MagneticDragon

Alright, Brutus is coming along quite nicely, and I have written up this Epic Striker Progression.

*Spoiler: Epic Striker Progression*
Show

Striker Epic Class Progression
Damage Bonus:  An Epic Striker gains a +1 bonus to all physical damage rolls at 21st level and every two levels

Talent Progression: As an Expert Participator, an Epic Striker gains an extra Combat Talent once per 2 Epic Levels. Additionally, they added their levels to their BAB to calculate the effects of Spheres and Sphere Talents.

Striker Arts: An Epic Striker no longer gains Striker Arts automatically as they increase in level. They can still pick up the extra Striker Art feat at level 23, and every 6 levels thereafter.

Drill Knuckle: An Epic Strikers Drill Knuckle continues to increase by +1 at level 21 and every 3 levels.

Rising Tension: An Epic Strikers Rising Tension continues to increase, giving them +1 tension at the start of their turn at level 22, and every 6 levels. 

Bonus Class Feat: The Epic Striker gains a bonus class feat as described in the Universal Class Features section of this chapter at 22nd level and an additional bonus class feat every
two levels (24th, 26th, 28th, etc.). These class feats can be selected from Combat feats.

Epic Tension Techniques: Starting at 21st level, an Epic Striker is able to improve the utility of their Tension Techniques. They selects any one Tension Technique they currently know and applies all of the following bonuses:
 A Technique that lasts for 1 or more rounds has its duration doubled. A Technique that can be invested in multiple times for an increased result has its final result increased by 50%. A Technique that costs 2 or more Tension to use can have its cost decreased by 1. A Technique that cannot be invested in multiple times for an increased result can be used an additional time each round. Enduring Knuckle gives a +2 bonus to Critical Threat Range instead of a +1 bonus. Rapid Pummel and Exploited Opening have their attack penalty reduced by 2, or they can spend an additional 2 tension to make one extra unarmed attack, this improvement can only be taken once.
At 24th level and every three levels, the Striker can select another Tension Technique to improve or select the same Tension Technique multiple times, with the bonuses stacking. Remember, in Pathfinder, doubling a number twice results in a tripling. 

I will admit however, I am a little uncertain if this is enough, or if I should give it an 'Epic Tension Training' class feature in order to give the Striker more, or better ways to gain tension, considering that is what the entire class is revolving around. I was also toying with the idea of letting it use Adrenaline Tension to outright heal itself, but only up to a maximum of half it's HP and at half the rate it creates THP. What do people think?

----------


## paradox26

> On the topic of DR/epic, Pathfinder has this rule (link):So a _+1 vorpal_ weapon, with an effective +6 bonus, can bypass DR/epic.  Has that been changed for this, given all the mentions of having _actual_ +6 weapons?


I wasn't sure if that was the case for epic rules. But we will then stick with the printed rules. You can get an enhancement bonus of +6 maximum, but if your total bonus is +6 then it counts versus epic DR. That is a strange rule, because +6 total bonus weapons are very cheap at epic level.

----------


## Llyarden

Valedeon the potion-maker is coming along.  I still need to do equipment and skills, but most of his mechanics are in place now at least.

----------


## samduke

> @paradox26
> okay when looking at weapons an what is required for bypassing EPIC, Fairly certain it is a +6 ENH, can we have this be any weapon with a total of +5 ENH with additional specials taking it to +6 or greater ?





> The way I generally handle epic weapons is to price the two halves, enhancement and special abilities, separately then add them together. So a +6 Shocking weapon would price the +6 at epic bonus, then the +1 from Shocking is only a couple of thousand gp, then add them together, rather than pricing them as a single +7 weapon. So beating epic DR is still going to be a challenge, and you will have to devote a lot of gold to it, but it is doable. Does that make sense?





> lets see if I understand what you said
> EPIC Enhancement Bonus , Market Price (gold) 
> +6 ENH , +720,000
> +1	2,000
> +2    8,000
> ect
> 
> vs.
> Normal Enhancement Bonus , Market Price (gold)
> ...





> That is correct. It will take a lot of gold, but not quite all of it. Otherwise you will have to put up with the enemy's DR, which doesn't bother me much because it reflects that they are a powerful opponent.





> I wasn't sure if that was the case for epic rules. But we will then stick with the printed rules. You can get an enhancement bonus of +6 maximum, but if your total bonus is +6 then it counts versus epic DR. That is a strange rule, because +6 total bonus weapons are very cheap at epic level.


So are you retracting or confirming what was already asked and answered ??

----------


## Yas392

*@paradox26* Verdivant Cavalier stated that other races can take it at GM discretion. Do you allow other natural or nature lover races e.g elves, half-elves, ghoran, gathlain, etc to take it? 

I have created a chassis for epic armorist for review.

*Spoiler: Suggestions for Epic Armorist*
Show

*Bonus Feat:* One per two levels as epic paladin. (Level 22, 24, etc)

*Arsenal Tricks:* Continue progression. One per two levels. (Level 22, 24, etc)

*Prowess:* One per level as epic paladin.

*Damage Bonus:* Two per level as epic paladin.

*Caster Level:* Continue progression. One per two level. (Level 22, 24, etc)

*Universal Epic features (attack, saves, skills, etc):* As per document for all epic classes.

*Armor Training:* Does not scale anymore as epic fighter.

*Summoned Equipment/Similar equivalent from archetype:* Continue progression. Can increase to +10. +6 and above bypass epic damage reduction. One per three levels. (Level 21, 24, etc)

*Bound Equipment/Similar equivalent from archetype/arsenal tricks:* Continue progression. Can increase to +10. +6 and above bypass epic damage reduction. One per two levels. (Level 21, 23, etc)

*Magic Talents:* Continue progression. One per two level. (Level 22, 24, etc)

*Epic Summoned Equipment/Similar equivalent from archetype:* Creation/summon expands to include mundane objects (In the case of a Collector armorist, he can claim mundane objects as prizes). Can summon equipment anywhere within medium range. Spend 1 SP to increase range to long. Can re-position one equipment or swap with another as standard action. Spend 1 SP to reposition or swap all equipments at once.

*Spell Pool:* Continue Progression.

----------


## Thunder999

Anyone got an idea of what numbers actually fit Moderate Optimisation for our level and ruleset?

----------


## Armonia13

Here's my work so far for The Demon Sword, Jyaldesol. I still have to make his 4 Companions, spend some gold, and figure out his motivation for destroying the Demogorgan.

----------


## Chambers

> Anyone got an idea of what numbers actually fit Moderate Optimisation for our level and ruleset?


I sometimes find it useful to look at similar CR monsters and see how your stats compare to them.

----------


## Warlawk

> Anyone got an idea of what numbers actually fit Moderate Optimisation for our level and ruleset?





> I sometimes find it useful to look at similar CR monsters and see how your stats compare to them.


Looking at monsters can give you a rough idea for sure, but at this level with the exceedingly generous build guidelines it's more about capabilities than raw numbers.
High AC is good, but does that matter if you've found ways to invalidate most physical damage types?
High HP is good, but what if you're flat immune to elemental damage?
High Will save is good, but what about being immune to mind affecting?
High damage is good, but if you do 500% of the enemy HP each round, does that matter?

Personally, I tinkered with a few different ideas and then settled on a concept that I found appealing (Not far enough along on the sheet to share it yet, but think Steve Irwin as a wilderness guide in the Abyss) and really leaned into that concept rather than building for specific numeric thresholds. 
Can I just teleport everyone to the Abyss? Nope, but I can guide us through the existing Portals/Doorways (Sigil?) to get there and offer magical protection from the raw planar effects of the place.
Can I one shot a Balor? Not a chance, but I can identify it, track it down and give my employer/party tools and knowledge both to defeat it and protect themselves from it.
Are my protective magics  impossible to dispel and immune to AMZ? Nope, they are _difficult_ to dispel but I actively chose to not take the talent combination that makes them immune to dispel and AMZ to allow for counterplay trusting that our benevolent DM will use that for interesting things rather than just spamming dispels every encounter.
Am I a great combat healer? Nah, but I can patch you up two different ways (maybe 3, not done with talents yet) in case the first way doesn't work.

This is all probably rambling and of limited use to anyone, but I'm very tired so it spilled out.  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## samduke

well do a little research on the Savage Tide Adventure Path and you should find
Demogorgon, Prince of Demons, starts out as a CR 33 creature, but from what I read this is like the big bad boss so CR 35+ might be a thing.

barrowing from Chambers look at similar CR monsters

so for moderate optimization
anything around (+1 or -1 )CR 28 should be about right for moderate, but those monsters have a lot of differences ..

----------


## Llyarden

A question that I've seen GMs rule both ways in the past: is the bonus from _bracers of armour_ an armour bonus, or an enhancement to an armour bonus of +0?  In other words, how do _benevolent bracers of armour_ work (or any other enhancement that determines its effect by the enhancement bonus of the armour it's applied to)?

----------


## MagneticDragon

> Personally, I tinkered with a few different ideas and then settled on a concept that I found appealing (Not far enough along on the sheet to share it yet, but think Steve Irwin as a wilderness guide in the Abyss) and really leaned into that concept rather than building for specific numeric thresholds.


Aye, I ended up doing the same thing, and I basically just built my character as I went. 

For example, I wanted to go for a Natural Attack build thanks to the entire theme of the Module being about the 'Savage Tide, and I thought it would be ironic for the Savage Tide to be stopped by someone who could be called Savage themselves. The Painted Savage Barbarian felt like it would be more enjoyable than your standard Barbarian, and the Striker was a perfect fit to give me more options in battle than just full-attack all the time. Think is, the Painted Savage gives your Natural Armour equal to Strength, and the Striker gives you a Misc bonus to AC equal to your Constitution Modifier, so I ended up being an _incredibly_ defensive fighter, with massive AC, a delayed damage pool, and regenerating THP. 

I considered playing around with the Dirty Tricks, thanks to the Savage Dirty Trick Rage power, I toyed with the Gladiator Sphere, as Dragon Feoricty shakes foes on a critical hit. I also looked into the Wrestling Sphere in order to give myself further one-person lockdown potentially and potentially use Throat-Slicer for quick and brutal kills as well. But in the end, I settled for a more mobile and defensive build thanks to the fact that there are so many good Berserker talents I wanted to use, and between Bersker and Guardian, I didn't have enough talents to play around with anything else, but could easily splash Athletics and Boxing to strengthen up my abilities.

And while I am no Skill Monkey. Between Mental Enchantment and Enhance Focus, I can give myself a quite reasonable boost to pretty much any skill I want in a pinch, giving me decent options and utility outside of combat. Through admittedly Brutus is undoubtedly built for combat first and foremost, with the other concerns being far more secondary than not.

----------


## Da'Shain

Well I'll post what I have on Khandar Blackfist, but the hyper-martial focus of my Fighter//Monk = epic Brawler concept seems to have been a bit much.

The idea behind him is someone striving for pure mastery of his own body, and thus capable of almost any trick of melee combat that's possible, as befitting an epic Brawler; his ability to maintain multiple SoM stances as well as use Fool's Errand Scholar and some PoW maneuvers simulates Martial Flexibility on steroids pretty well.  He may have come out a bit too strong for the level though, so I will likely be editing him down some.  I just couldn't resist when I saw the Runesinger and Myrmidon archetypes for Fighter can actually stack.

----------


## paradox26

> So are you retracting or confirming what was already asked and answered ??


I wasn't aware that Epif PF had changed the way enhancements work compared to 3.5. So where in 3.5 you need an enhancement bonus of +6 to beat epic DR, in PF you just need a total bonus of +6 to beat it. So I will revert to those rules, with apologies to anyone who has already costed out their items.



> *@paradox26* Verdivant Cavalier stated that other races can take it at GM discretion. Do you allow other natural or nature lover races e.g elves, half-elves, ghoran, gathlain, etc to take it? 
> 
> I have created a chassis for epic armorist for review.
> 
> *Spoiler: Suggestions for Epic Armorist*
> Show
> 
> *Bonus Feat:* One per two levels as epic paladin. (Level 22, 24, etc)
> 
> ...


Yes, similar nature loving races are allowed to take it.
And that class progression looks fine.



> A question that I've seen GMs rule both ways in the past: is the bonus from _bracers of armour_ an armour bonus, or an enhancement to an armour bonus of +0?  In other words, how do _benevolent bracers of armour_ work (or any other enhancement that determines its effect by the enhancement bonus of the armour it's applied to)?


I will rule it as an Enhancement bonus, so it will apply. That is because it can't be further enchanted to boost it any more.

----------


## Llyarden

For people with spellbooks and the like, how much do we have to pay to add additional spells to our spellbooks?

----------


## paradox26

Cost of a scroll and copying costs. I dislike the idea of being able to pay a spellcaster for access to their spellbook, which is after all their most valuable possession.

----------


## Gunhaven

Oh we posting sheets? Grovisv'Vurusk is slowly forming. I kinda fluctuate wildly with what Im doing with it (the latest was contemplating replacing Aegis with Helmsman of all things) but overall Im aiming for classic paladin with just a dash of turning things into other things.

----------


## Lord Foul

> Looking at monsters can give you a rough idea for sure, but at this level with the exceedingly generous build guidelines it's more about capabilities than raw numbers.
> High AC is good, but does that matter if you've found ways to invalidate most physical damage types?
> High HP is good, but what if you're flat immune to elemental damage?
> High Will save is good, but what about being immune to mind affecting?
> High damage is good, but if you do 500% of the enemy HP each round, does that matter?
> 
> Personally, I tinkered with a few different ideas and then settled on a concept that I found appealing (Not far enough along on the sheet to share it yet, but think Steve Irwin as a wilderness guide in the Abyss) and really leaned into that concept rather than building for specific numeric thresholds. 
> Can I just teleport everyone to the Abyss? Nope, but I can guide us through the existing Portals/Doorways (Sigil?) to get there and offer magical protection from the raw planar effects of the place.
> Can I one shot a Balor? Not a chance, but I can identify it, track it down and give my employer/party tools and knowledge both to defeat it and protect themselves from it.
> ...


Very nice. I'm not stressing my exact numbers either I'm just going "yeah that looks about right". 
While you're going for Steve Irwin, I'm going for a sort of Hellboy/Elric/She-Ra sort of character. 
She can swing around a large greatsword with spellstrike, so I should be at least visually impressive, lol 

regarding my sthick. I look like the beatstick, walking around in full plate with a zwihander, But with a pure martial you could almost certainly do better damage.  But she's very much a proper boogeyman.  Intangibility, crazy good stealth and intimidation, good debuff and area control.




> Cost of a scroll and copying costs. I dislike the idea of being able to pay a spellcaster for access to their spellbook, which is after all their most valuable possession.


There are pre-made spellbooks as well, as an alternative option.

----------


## QuantumFlash

Do we get spellbook transparency, which is to say, if we take two classes which share a common spell list do we need a spell book for each or can there be one shared book both can prepare from?

Edit: also, if we take a full bloodline by use of something like the Blood Arcanist archetype, does something like Robe of Arcane Heritage which boosts effective level of the bloodline work with that?

As well, does the Archwizard ability Forgo Materials, which states it acts like the Eschew Materials feat, count as that feat for prerequisites?

Edit 2: and finally, what about 3pp spells? It seems like it might be cumbersome having to ask for each individual one but do we get any access to those?

----------


## Drako_Beoulve

Can I use the Strange Revelations feat?

Can I use this Epic Oracle progression?

Oracle 21: Second Mystery, Revelation II
Oracle 22: Oracle Bonus Feat
Oracle 23: Revelation II
Oracle 24: Oracle Bonus Feat
Oracle 25: Revelation II
Oracle 26: Oracle Bonus Feat
Oracle 27: Revelation II
Oracle 28: Oracle Bonus Feat
Oracle 29: Revelation II
Oracle 30: Final Revelation II

----------


## Duqueen

> Can I use the Strange Revelations feat?
> 
> Can I use this Epic Oracle progression?
> 
> Oracle 21: Second Mystery, Revelation II
> Oracle 22: Oracle Bonus Feat
> Oracle 23: Revelation II
> Oracle 24: Oracle Bonus Feat
> Oracle 25: Revelation II
> ...


I thinks there is a progression already for the oracle in jesse's pdf in the big 16.

----------


## Llyarden

This is a bit of a weird question and basically entirely for fluff, but since masterwork tools are GM-dependent, would you allow me to buy ones for Profession (Chef) and Profession (Brewer)?

----------


## MagneticDragon

Okay, assuming that the Epic Striker Progression I made, Brutus' crunch is complete.

As a Barbarian | Striker combo with a focus on Berserker and Guardian, he is a powerhouse in melee combat. Able to dish out serious damage, while taking a lot of punishment in return. Not to mention they have surprising skill capabilities with Mental Enchantment and Enhance Focus, which they can bring online for free as a swift action, albeit limited to a minute(ish) duration at a time. But they have no ranged abilities in the slightest, Mental Enchantment and Enhance Focus only goes so far, and are very swift action-heavy with a limited window of total power. They tend to ramp up into power over time, rather than being able to go in full-stacked up due to the limited duration of their numerous buffs.

----------


## Triskavanski

How much espinoge and sneaking around is allowed or should it all be stabby stabby kaboom kapow?

----------


## Drako_Beoulve

> I thinks there is a progression already for the oracle in jesse's pdf in the big 16.


yeah, didn't like it.

----------


## angelpalm

> Cost of a scroll and copying costs. I dislike the idea of being able to pay a spellcaster for access to their spellbook, which is after all their most valuable possession.


May we use epic material from 3.5 for pathfinder material that is supposed to relate to each other like incarnum/akashic magic?     I want to grab bonus soulmeld which is an epic feat and use it to grab another veil shaped per day.   Is there any epic initiator stuff we can use/should be using?   Also can you give me your name on myth-weavers?


Edit: Are we using the normal 3.5 gestalt rules were it is best of each class per level?   Also we are only adding the +2 you get to saves once right?     I want to make sure if I sprinkle the two levels of aegis I have I will end up with full bab or close to it.   I am doing 20 levels of Sage and 20 of Malefex so I wanted to make sure I was doing my bab properly.   I figure if I make Aegis my first level on one side and 20th level on the other that it would at least be a minimum of +17 for my bab if not higher.

----------


## paradox26

> Do we get spellbook transparency, which is to say, if we take two classes which share a common spell list do we need a spell book for each or can there be one shared book both can prepare from?
> 
> Edit: also, if we take a full bloodline by use of something like the Blood Arcanist archetype, does something like Robe of Arcane Heritage which boosts effective level of the bloodline work with that?
> 
> As well, does the Archwizard ability Forgo Materials, which states it acts like the Eschew Materials feat, count as that feat for prerequisites?
> 
> Edit 2: and finally, what about 3pp spells? It seems like it might be cumbersome having to ask for each individual one but do we get any access to those?


If each can cast from the same spellbook, then you can use a single list for them.
Yes.
Yes.
I would prefer to avoid 3PP spells, as they are apt to be unbalanced. Let me know if there are a few you particularly need, but otherwise try to stick to what is on the PFSRD lists. If those lists include the 3PP spells, though, you can use them freely.



> Can I use the Strange Revelations feat?
> 
> Can I use this Epic Oracle progression?
> 
> Oracle 21: Second Mystery, Revelation II
> Oracle 22: Oracle Bonus Feat
> Oracle 23: Revelation II
> Oracle 24: Oracle Bonus Feat
> Oracle 25: Revelation II
> ...


Yes.
That progression looks alright, if Jesse's one doesn't appeal to you.



> This is a bit of a weird question and basically entirely for fluff, but since masterwork tools are GM-dependent, would you allow me to buy ones for Profession (Chef) and Profession (Brewer)?


Certainly.



> How much espinoge and sneaking around is allowed or should it all be stabby stabby kaboom kapow?


You can try to finesse your way through situations, I don't require that you actually fight every enemy.



> May we use epic material from 3.5 for pathfinder material that is supposed to relate to each other like incarnum/akashic magic?     I want to grab bonus soulmeld which is an epic feat and use it to grab another veil shaped per day.   Is there any epic initiator stuff we can use/should be using?   Also can you give me your name on myth-weavers?
> 
> 
> Edit: Are we using the normal 3.5 gestalt rules were it is best of each class per level?   Also we are only adding the +2 you get to saves once right?     I want to make sure if I sprinkle the two levels of aegis I have I will end up with full bab or close to it.   I am doing 20 levels of Sage and 20 of Malefex so I wanted to make sure I was doing my bab properly.   I figure if I make Aegis my first level on one side and 20th level on the other that it would at least be a minimum of +17 for my bab if not higher.


Epic 3.5 material is acceptable for use. The feat is acceptable. You will have to create your own epic initiator progression, since there isn't an existing one I am aware of.
My MythWeavers name is paradox26.
We will be using fractional saves and attack bonuses. I don't want a Fighter 1/Sorcerer 20/Wizard 21 situation where that class gets full BAB.

----------


## samduke

> Epic 3.5 material is acceptable for use


@paradox26
okay I want to run these 2 past you for reasons

3.5 Epic version Perfect Two-Weapon Fighting
Benefit: You can make as many attacks with your offhand weapon as with your primary weapon, using the same base attack bonus

Jesse's DnD PF Epic version Perfect Two-Weapon Fighting
Benefit: You gain a fourth attack with your off-hand weapon when making a full attack, albeit at a -15 penalty

So the 3.5 version is clearly better overall , and I would like to gain that benefit, there is 1 Prerequisite: Ambidexterity that PF does not use and is an easy one to hand wave IMHO.

----------


## paradox26

You can use the 3.5 version and handwave Ambidexterity.

----------


## angelpalm

> If each can cast from the same spellbook, then you can use a single list for them.
> Yes.
> Yes.
> I would prefer to avoid 3PP spells, as they are apt to be unbalanced. Let me know if there are a few you particularly need, but otherwise try to stick to what is on the PFSRD lists. If those lists include the 3PP spells, though, you can use them freely.
> 
> Yes.
> That progression looks alright, if Jesse's one doesn't appeal to you.
> 
> Certainly.
> ...



I feel the same way that is why I had to check.   I am still trying to sort it out.  So I would have two levels of full bab and 18 levels of 3/4th and then finally the 1/2 bab from the single epic level.   So 2 + 13.5 + .5 should be +16 bab at level 21 for me correct?  

Anyways happy Hannukah/merry xmas to all those that celebrate

----------


## paradox26

That looks correct.

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to any who celebrate. Here in Australia the day is almost over already.

----------


## Llyarden

Okay, so I _think_ that Valedeon's mechanics are complete.  (His gear is down in the notes section, because I have too many items lol.)  I have the basic idea for his fluff in my head, I just need to write it out...

----------


## samduke

Here is a handy table now that folks are starting to complete builds, just add your self to the table

Player
Character
Side A
Side B
Complete?

Samduke Primary
Reiza Duneknight
Slayer 20/Sphere Wizard 1
Sentinel 21
yes

Samduke Alternate
Julie Craine
Dread 21
Swashbuckler 3/Antipaladin 3/Fighter (Phalanx Soldier) 3/Slayer 4/Rogue (Thug) 8
yes

MagneticDragon
Brutus
Painted Savage Barbarain 21
Striker 21
?

Llyarden
Valedeon
Alchemist (Eldritch Infuser) 1 / Blacksmith (Barista) 4 / Hedgewitch 1 / Trinity Knight 10 / Hedgewitch 1 / Blacksmith 3
Witch (Sphere Witch / Herb Witch / Mirror Witch) 10 / Brewkeeper 10 / Witch 1
?

-
-
-
-
-

-
-
-
-
-

----------


## QuantumFlash

Can someone please put me on the table since Im on mobile? Heres the link https://www.myth-weavers.com/sheet.html#id=2733685 and this is Ulbar, a Munavri Wizard 21//Arcanist 16/Archwizard 5. Still a bit WIP, may have a few leftover elements from a previous version at this point.

----------


## Llyarden

I decided to start updating my build from the old epic recruitment for this one, since multiple apps were allowed - would you allow this harbinger archetype?  I know Sagitta Stellaris has already been refused, but aside from granting the discipline (which I can just swap out for something like Radiant Dawn as any discipline can be replaced by it) the archetype doesn't have any connection to it.

----------


## paradox26

That looks alright. Approved.

----------


## QuantumFlash

Figured it out.

Player
Character
Side A
Side B
Complete?

Samduke Primary
Reiza Duneknight
Slayer 20/Sphere Wizard 1
Sentinel 21
yes

Samduke Alternate
Julie Craine
Dread 21
Swashbuckler 3/Antipaladin 3/Fighter (Phalanx Soldier) 3/Slayer 4/Rogue (Thug) 8
yes

MagneticDragon
Brutus
Painted Savage Barbarain 21
Striker 21
?

Llyarden
Valedeon
Alchemist (Eldritch Infuser) 1 / Blacksmith (Barista) 4 / Hedgewitch 1 / Trinity Knight 10 / Hedgewitch 1 / Blacksmith 3
Witch (Sphere Witch / Herb Witch / Mirror Witch) 10 / Brewkeeper 10 / Witch 1
?

QuantumFlash
 Ulbar
Wizard 21
Blood Arcanist 16/Archwizard 5
WIP

-
-
-
-
-

----------


## MagneticDragon

> Yes.
> That progression looks alright, if Jesse's one doesn't appeal to you.


I admit, normally I refrain from commenting on other people's requests, as what they wish for is not my concern.

But I have to admit, I find myself puzzled why you allowed this request to pass muster. We've established already through discussion that making legitimate use of Jesse's Epic Pathfinder Material and Class Progressions is a large reason why I made the original thread that led to this thread's existence. So why exactly has a replacement Class Progression been allowed? Does that not go against the spirit of the recruitment entirely?

Honestly, I find myself simply puzzled by this decision. As well as mildly annoyed that a replacement Epic Class Progression is allowed, yet despite bringing it up twice now, my Striker Epic Class Progression seems to have been ignored completely.

----------


## QuantumFlash

So there is a whole list of 3pp wizard spells on d20pfsrd.  What about these?

----------


## paradox26

> I admit, normally I refrain from commenting on other people's requests, as what they wish for is not my concern.
> 
> But I have to admit, I find myself puzzled why you allowed this request to pass muster. We've established already through discussion that making legitimate use of Jesse's Epic Pathfinder Material and Class Progressions is a large reason why I made the original thread that led to this thread's existence. So why exactly has a replacement Class Progression been allowed? Does that not go against the spirit of the recruitment entirely?
> 
> Honestly, I find myself simply puzzled by this decision. As well as mildly annoyed that a replacement Epic Class Progression is allowed, yet despite bringing it up twice now, my Striker Epic Class Progression seems to have been ignored completely.


Basically, my reasoning is just that I want to make sure everyone is happy with their build, and as Jesse's is also homebrewed, I figured it wouldn't be too big a deal if other homebrew is used for progressions. And as the starting level is only 21st, there wouldn't be a whole lot of difference between differfent progressions.
Sorry if I missed your Striker progression, I honestly didn't see it. Can you give me a post number for where you brought it up and I will take a look immediately.



> So there is a whole list of 3pp wizard spells on d20pfsrd.  What about these?


That list is long, but what I saw of it appears acceptable. Avoid anything that you consider cheesy or broken, because I am prepared to nix spells in game if they are too powerful.

----------


## Chambers

*paradox*

Can I add a custom Arsenal Trick that will add the Interfering weapon special ability to the list of enhancements for the Armorist?

----------


## paradox26

That sounds acceptable.

----------


## watupwithdat

*@paradox26*

Seeing how my telepath's got telepathy, I might as well request the Mindsight feat from 3.5.

Still need to do more work on an epic progression for Psion, but I hope it shouldn't be too difficult to conjure up something suitable for the non-obvious things. Also need to take a look at the epic feats and see what may be useful to attempt to convert to psionic epic feats, as there's a lack of those.




Player
Character
Side A
Side B
Complete?

Samduke Primary
Reiza Duneknight
Slayer 20/Sphere Wizard 1
Sentinel 21
yes

Samduke Alternate
Julie Craine
Dread 21
Swashbuckler 3/Antipaladin 3/Fighter (Phalanx Soldier) 3/Slayer 4/Rogue (Thug) 8
yes

MagneticDragon
Brutus
Painted Savage Barbarain 21
Striker 21
?

Llyarden
Valedeon
Alchemist (Eldritch Infuser) 1 / Blacksmith (Barista) 4 / Hedgewitch 1 / Trinity Knight 10 / Hedgewitch 1 / Blacksmith 3
Witch (Sphere Witch / Herb Witch / Mirror Witch) 10 / Brewkeeper 10 / Witch 1
?

QuantumFlash
 Ulbar
Wizard 21
Blood Arcanist 16/Archwizard 5
WIP

watupwithdat
 Setokh
Psion (Dual Disciple - Egoist/Telepath) 21
Wizard (Pact Wizard / Exploiter Wizard) 21
70%

-
-
-
-
-

----------


## paradox26

Mindsight is approved.

----------


## Gunhaven

List of questions:
*1)* Can I swap Energy Renewal for Elemental Augmentation? Elemental Vulnerability lists it as one of the options and I'd really prefer doing 2 points of damage on my attacks versus potentially healing a grand total of 42 hit points a day.
*1b)* Could I change the energy bit to Electricity? I was gonna make the dragon based on a brass dragon and it makes sense to me to do Electricity stuff versus Fire stuff.  Neither are gonna come up all that often honestly, it's mainly flavor.

*2)* Are Crystal Spaulders okay?
*2b)* Could I get other things added to said spaulders / my astral suit? I'd like to throw on Comfort and Nimble to get the max dex up to +3 and armor penalty down to -3 and as far as I can tell it'll just be a set of Masterwork Full Plate.
*2c)* Just to get it out of the way (I doubt I'll actually take it if offered) but how about Armorist instead of Aegis for the whole "Form Astral Suit" thing Trinity Angel requires?  In reality I think I'll just do Crystal Warrior so I can mix in some random lasers with my grappling.

----------


## paradox26

> List of questions:
> *1)* Can I swap Energy Renewal for Elemental Augmentation? Elemental Vulnerability lists it as one of the options and I'd really prefer doing 2 points of damage on my attacks versus potentially healing a grand total of 42 hit points a day.
> *1b)* Could I change the energy bit to Electricity? I was gonna make the dragon based on a brass dragon and it makes sense to me to do Electricity stuff versus Fire stuff.  Neither are gonna come up all that often honestly, it's mainly flavor.
> 
> *2)* Are Crystal Spaulders okay?
> *2b)* Could I get other things added to said spaulders / my astral suit? I'd like to throw on Comfort and Nimble to get the max dex up to +3 and armor penalty down to -3 and as far as I can tell it'll just be a set of Masterwork Full Plate.
> *2c)* Just to get it out of the way (I doubt I'll actually take it if offered) but how about Armorist instead of Aegis for the whole "Form Astral Suit" thing Trinity Angel requires?  In reality I think I'll just do Crystal Warrior so I can mix in some random lasers with my grappling.


1. Yes.
1b. Yes.
2. Yes.
2b. Yes.
2c. Yes, but remember that hi tech stuff like lasers aren't allowed. It is a purely late medieval world.

----------


## Duqueen

> List of questions:
> ...
> *2c)* Just to get it out of the way (I doubt I'll actually take it if offered) but how about Armorist instead of Aegis for the whole "Form Astral Suit" thing Trinity Angel requires?  In reality I think I'll just do Crystal Warrior so I can mix in some random lasers with my grappling.


Astral suit can be replaced by any spherecaster with protection sphere:

"Form astral armor or protection sphere (with armored magic talent)"

----------


## Drako_Beoulve

Can I use the Void Mistery from Kobold Press?








Player
Character
Side A
Side B
Complete?

Samduke Primary
Reiza Duneknight
Slayer 20/Sphere Wizard 1
Sentinel 21
yes

Samduke Alternate
Julie Craine
Dread 21
Swashbuckler 3/Antipaladin 3/Fighter (Phalanx Soldier) 3/Slayer 4/Rogue (Thug) 8
yes

MagneticDragon
Brutus
Painted Savage Barbarain 21
Striker 21
?

Llyarden
Valedeon
Alchemist (Eldritch Infuser) 1 / Blacksmith (Barista) 4 / Hedgewitch 1 / Trinity Knight 10 / Hedgewitch 1 / Blacksmith 3
Witch (Sphere Witch / Herb Witch / Mirror Witch) 10 / Brewkeeper 10 / Witch 1
?

QuantumFlash
 Ulbar
Wizard 21
Blood Arcanist 16/Archwizard 5
WIP

watupwithdat
 Setokh
Psion (Dual Disciple - Egoist/Telepath) 21
Wizard (Pact Wizard / Exploiter Wizard) 21
70%

Drfako_Beoulve
No Name Yet
Warlord 20 / Umbral Blade 1
Oracle 21
20%

-
-
-
-
-

----------


## QuantumFlash

In this case I might as well ask about a handful of particular spells which seem on the stronger side of things then.  How do these look?
1. one-step-beyond 
2. one-with-the-cosmos
3. teleport-attack
4. clockwork-timer
5. baneweapon
6. wyrmfold
7. dual-mind

----------


## MagneticDragon

> Basically, my reasoning is just that I want to make sure everyone is happy with their build, and as Jesse's is also homebrewed, I figured it wouldn't be too big a deal if other homebrew is used for progressions. And as the starting level is only 21st, there wouldn't be a whole lot of difference between differfent progressions.
> Sorry if I missed your Striker progression, I honestly didn't see it. Can you give me a post number for where you brought it up and I will take a look immediately.


Hmmm, that is reasonable. The differences will only get more apparent over time, and you are not wrong. Jesse's Pathfinder Material is homebrew, not 3PP like the others. Plus, I should have seen the reasoning behind wanting to ensure everyone is happy coming. It's why you said you'll consider 1PP using builds, rather than demanding their use after all. A decision I can genuinely support.

As for the Striker progression, it is number 171, I hope it will be acceptable, even if admittedly, I hoped for some feedback on it.

----------


## Athaleon

Can the Enduring Spell feat from the Epic Pathfinder doc be converted to Spheres? Instead of using a spell slot 6 levels higher, it would use +6 Spell Points, and consume the Spell Points instead of the Spell Slots on daily refresh.

----------


## Chambers

Adding my character to the table. Her main trick is her arm cannon. She can make iterative attacks with it, put blast types on the attacks, and threatens out to 30ft with it. The blast type I've chosen will Bull Rush on a hit, so the idea is to keep pushing enemies away. Other than the armorist stuff she has some party support with the Life and War spheres. 

*Spoiler*
Show

Player
Character
Side A
Side B
Complete?

Chambers
Lloren Pentaward
Elementalist 21
Armorist (Blaster, Martial Armorist) 21
No

Samduke Primary
Reiza Duneknight
Slayer 20/Sphere Wizard 1
Sentinel 21
yes

Samduke Alternate
Julie Craine
Dread 21
Swashbuckler 3/Antipaladin 3/Fighter (Phalanx Soldier) 3/Slayer 4/Rogue (Thug) 8
yes

MagneticDragon
Brutus
Painted Savage Barbarain 21
Striker 21
?

Llyarden
Valedeon
Alchemist (Eldritch Infuser) 1 / Blacksmith (Barista) 4 / Hedgewitch 1 / Trinity Knight 10 / Hedgewitch 1 / Blacksmith 3
Witch (Sphere Witch / Herb Witch / Mirror Witch) 10 / Brewkeeper 10 / Witch 1
?

QuantumFlash
 Ulbar
Wizard 21
Blood Arcanist 16/Archwizard 5
WIP

watupwithdat
 Setokh
Psion (Dual Disciple - Egoist/Telepath) 21
Wizard (Pact Wizard / Exploiter Wizard) 21
70%

Drfako_Beoulve
No Name Yet
Warlord 20 / Umbral Blade 1
Oracle 21
20%

-
-
-
-
-

----------


## paradox26

> Can I use the Void Mistery from Kobold Press?


Sorry, Void Mystery is a bit too powerful. Stare Into the Abyss alone is very powerful, staggering enemies for virtually all of every fight you get into.



> In this case I might as well ask about a handful of particular spells which seem on the stronger side of things then.  How do these look?
> 1. one-step-beyond 
> 2. one-with-the-cosmos
> 3. teleport-attack
> 4. clockwork-timer
> 5. baneweapon
> 6. wyrmfold
> 7. dual-mind


1. No. You could simply walk past every enemy undetected.
2. Yes that is fine.
3. No. Making them helpless while taking Con damage is a bit much.
4. Yes.
5. Yes.
6. Yes.
7. Yes, but keep in mind the material cost for the spell.



> Hmmm, that is reasonable. The differences will only get more apparent over time, and you are not wrong. Jesse's Pathfinder Material is homebrew, not 3PP like the others. Plus, I should have seen the reasoning behind wanting to ensure everyone is happy coming. It's why you said you'll consider 1PP using builds, rather than demanding their use after all. A decision I can genuinely support.
> 
> As for the Striker progression, it is number 171, I hope it will be acceptable, even if admittedly, I hoped for some feedback on it.


That looks perfectly fine as a progression.



> Can the Enduring Spell feat from the Epic Pathfinder doc be converted to Spheres? Instead of using a spell slot 6 levels higher, it would use +6 Spell Points, and consume the Spell Points instead of the Spell Slots on daily refresh.


Yes, that sounds reasonable.

----------


## AvatarVecna

(1d10+8)[*15*]
(1d10+8)[*12*]
(1d10+8)[*13*]
(1d10+8)[*16*]
(1d10+8)[*18*]
(1d10+8)[*16*]
(1d10+8)[*10*]

(1d10+8)[*11*]
(1d10+8)[*12*]
(1d10+8)[*16*]
(1d10+8)[*18*]
(1d10+8)[*11*]
(1d10+8)[*16*]
(1d10+8)[*18*]

----------


## Gunhaven

Adding my hot mess to the table as well. Im vaguely done but Ill probably spend a few days triple checking that I didnt forget anything super important. 

Martial wise I get drunk and I wrassle things. I have some self healing, can grab colossal things, and can punch things when I cant turn them into chew toys. 

Casting wise I can turn people into objects, taking away their eyes, mouths, and ability to heal. I can also make them a better size to wrassle with. I can also use mine scales to craft objects and potentially hurl them straight at targets. 

I have some flexing for talents and will have a decent selection of choices with Aegis. Otherwise Im some weird mid range brute. 

*Spoiler*
Show

Player
Character
Side A
Side B
Complete?

Gunhaven
Grovisv'Vurusk
Paladin (Grand Purifier, Enhanced Paragon) 20/Hedgewitch 1
Aegis (Crystal Warrior) 1/Paladin 1/Hedgewitch 3/Trinity Angel 6/Trinity Warrior 10
No

Chambers
Lloren Pentaward
Elementalist 21
Armorist (Blaster, Martial Armorist) 21
No

Samduke Primary
Reiza Duneknight
Slayer 20/Sphere Wizard 1
Sentinel 21
yes

Samduke Alternate
Julie Craine
Dread 21
Swashbuckler 3/Antipaladin 3/Fighter (Phalanx Soldier) 3/Slayer 4/Rogue (Thug) 8
yes

MagneticDragon
Brutus
Painted Savage Barbarain 21
Striker 21
?

Llyarden
Valedeon
Alchemist (Eldritch Infuser) 1 / Blacksmith (Barista) 4 / Hedgewitch 1 / Trinity Knight 10 / Hedgewitch 1 / Blacksmith 3
Witch (Sphere Witch / Herb Witch / Mirror Witch) 10 / Brewkeeper 10 / Witch 1
?

QuantumFlash
 Ulbar
Wizard 21
Blood Arcanist 16/Archwizard 5
WIP

watupwithdat
 Setokh
Psion (Dual Disciple - Egoist/Telepath) 21
Wizard (Pact Wizard / Exploiter Wizard) 21
70%

Drfako_Beoulve
No Name Yet
Warlord 20 / Umbral Blade 1
Oracle 21
20%

-
-
-
-
-

----------


## angelpalm

Going to add my character to the table before I forget.   I was going to go katana but I think I will go with the estoc like my original build had since this makes it a bit more viable and less feat intensive.   Pc is a debuffer/buffer that excels in 1 handed combat.  She can heal and can scout/stealth.   If she is too stronk I might have to swap some stuff around.   


*Spoiler*
Show

Player
Character
Side A
Side B
Complete?

Gunhaven
Grovisv'Vurusk
Paladin (Grand Purifier, Enhanced Paragon) 20/Hedgewitch 1
Aegis (Crystal Warrior) 1/Paladin 1/Hedgewitch 3/Trinity Angel 6/Trinity Warrior 10
No

Chambers
Lloren Pentaward
Elementalist 21
Armorist (Blaster, Martial Armorist) 21
No

Samduke Primary
Reiza Duneknight
Slayer 20/Sphere Wizard 1
Sentinel 21
yes

Samduke Alternate
Julie Craine
Dread 21
Swashbuckler 3/Antipaladin 3/Fighter (Phalanx Soldier) 3/Slayer 4/Rogue (Thug) 8
yes

MagneticDragon
Brutus
Painted Savage Barbarain 21
Striker 21
?

Llyarden
Valedeon
Alchemist (Eldritch Infuser) 1 / Blacksmith (Barista) 4 / Hedgewitch 1 / Trinity Knight 10 / Hedgewitch 1 / Blacksmith 3
Witch (Sphere Witch / Herb Witch / Mirror Witch) 10 / Brewkeeper 10 / Witch 1
?

QuantumFlash
 Ulbar
Wizard 21
Blood Arcanist 16/Archwizard 5
WIP

watupwithdat
 Setokh
Psion (Dual Disciple - Egoist/Telepath) 21
Wizard (Pact Wizard / Exploiter Wizard) 21
70%

Drfako_Beoulve
No Name Yet
Warlord 20 / Umbral Blade 1
Oracle 21
20%

 Ophelia Aurelius
Ophelia
Malefex 20/Aegis1
Sage 20/Aegis1
80%

-
-
-
-
-

----------


## QuantumFlash

Updating progress on table.  Currently mechanically finished barring potentially spending a bit more gold and tweaks here or there, still working on backstory. 

*Spoiler*
Show

Player
Character
Side A
Side B
Complete?

Gunhaven
Grovisv'Vurusk
Paladin (Grand Purifier, Enhanced Paragon) 20/Hedgewitch 1
Aegis (Crystal Warrior) 1/Paladin 1/Hedgewitch 3/Trinity Angel 6/Trinity Warrior 10
No

Chambers
Lloren Pentaward
Elementalist 21
Armorist (Blaster, Martial Armorist) 21
No

Samduke Primary
Reiza Duneknight
Slayer 20/Sphere Wizard 1
Sentinel 21
yes

Samduke Alternate
Julie Craine
Dread 21
Swashbuckler 3/Antipaladin 3/Fighter (Phalanx Soldier) 3/Slayer 4/Rogue (Thug) 8
yes

MagneticDragon
Brutus
Painted Savage Barbarain 21
Striker 21
?

Llyarden
Valedeon
Alchemist (Eldritch Infuser) 1 / Blacksmith (Barista) 4 / Hedgewitch 1 / Trinity Knight 10 / Hedgewitch 1 / Blacksmith 3
Witch (Sphere Witch / Herb Witch / Mirror Witch) 10 / Brewkeeper 10 / Witch 1
?

QuantumFlash
 Ulbar
Wizard 21
Blood Arcanist 16/Archwizard 5
95%

watupwithdat
 Setokh
Psion (Dual Disciple - Egoist/Telepath) 21
Wizard (Pact Wizard / Exploiter Wizard) 21
70%

Drfako_Beoulve
No Name Yet
Warlord 20 / Umbral Blade 1
Oracle 21
20%

 Ophelia Aurelius
Ophelia
Malefex 20/Aegis1
Sage 20/Aegis1
80%

-
-
-
-
-

----------


## Duqueen

Let me also add my app (very WIP) to the table.  I guess Caesar's shtick is to make a mass challenge and being a tank (sometimes even taking damage in place of allies). Lot's of temp HP and some healing to stay alive. Not sure if he is a big damage dealer, but still a threat.

*Spoiler*
Show

Player
Character
Side A
Side B
Complete?

Gunhaven
Grovisv'Vurusk
Paladin (Grand Purifier, Enhanced Paragon) 20/Hedgewitch 1
Aegis (Crystal Warrior) 1/Paladin 1/Hedgewitch 3/Trinity Angel 6/Trinity Warrior 10
No

Chambers
Lloren Pentaward
Elementalist 21
Armorist (Blaster, Martial Armorist) 21
No

Samduke Primary
Reiza Duneknight
Slayer 20/Sphere Wizard 1
Sentinel 21
yes

Samduke Alternate
Julie Craine
Dread 21
Swashbuckler 3/Antipaladin 3/Fighter (Phalanx Soldier) 3/Slayer 4/Rogue (Thug) 8
yes

MagneticDragon
Brutus
Painted Savage Barbarain 21
Striker 21
?

Llyarden
Valedeon
Alchemist (Eldritch Infuser) 1 / Blacksmith (Barista) 4 / Hedgewitch 1 / Trinity Knight 10 / Hedgewitch 1 / Blacksmith 3
Witch (Sphere Witch / Herb Witch / Mirror Witch) 10 / Brewkeeper 10 / Witch 1
?

QuantumFlash
 Ulbar
Wizard 21
Blood Arcanist 16/Archwizard 5
95%

watupwithdat
 Setokh
Psion (Dual Disciple - Egoist/Telepath) 21
Wizard (Pact Wizard / Exploiter Wizard) 21
70%

Drfako_Beoulve
No Name Yet
Warlord 20 / Umbral Blade 1
Oracle 21
20%

 Ophelia Aurelius
Ophelia
Malefex 20/Aegis1
Sage 20/Aegis1
80%

Duqueen
Caesar Vidius
Conscript 21
MageKnight (KnightKnight) 9/MageMage 8/Great Mind 4
50%

-
-
-
-
-

----------


## TheAlmightyKue

*Spoiler: Dice Roll Spoilers*
Show


(1d10+8)[*9*]
(1d10+8)[*14*]
(1d10+8)[*16*]
(1d10+8)[*18*]
(1d10+8)[*16*]
(1d10+8)[*10*]
(1d10+8)[*12*]

(1d10+8)[*9*]
(1d10+8)[*13*]
(1d10+8)[*18*]
(1d10+8)[*9*]
(1d10+8)[*11*]
(1d10+8)[*11*]
(1d10+8)[*18*]

----------


## Starmage21

> A question that I've seen GMs rule both ways in the past: is the bonus from _bracers of armour_ an armour bonus, or an enhancement to an armour bonus of +0?  In other words, how do _benevolent bracers of armour_ work (or any other enhancement that determines its effect by the enhancement bonus of the armour it's applied to)?


I believe this was discussed somewhere in 3.5 and that carries over to Pathfinder. _Bracers of Armor_ provide an Armor bonus. The +1 to +5 Enhancement bonus on magic armor provides an Enhancement Bonus to the Armor Bonus of the armor. Therefor you can have_ Bracers of Armor +8, +5_ for a total bonus of +13, but you have to pay separately for the _Bracers of Armor +8_ and the enchantments as if you were enchanting armor.

That said, I'd like to provide my own entry into the game
*The Archwizard Jaxon Inegar*
*Class A:* Incanter 20
*Class B:* Sphere Arcanist 15/Spheres Archwizard 5
*Race:* Magically Augmented Human
*Gender:* Male
*Age:* 25
*Ht./Wt.:* 6'0"/175 lbs
*Hair/Eyes:* Brown/Hazel

*Description:* The garb of traditional magicians, a combination of robe and cloak, tends to conceal the fit and wiry frame of Jaxon. His recently shaven face bear a modest nose, and thin lips give Jaxon something of an everyman look which is only interrupted by his hazel eyes. Brown hair shorn short and oiled back away from his face, combined with the dark accommodating colors of his robe and cloak mark Jaxon's sense of style as utilitarian at worst. The shock of red glass contained within his staff draws the eye of an onlooker away as the only brightly colored piece of his gear or accoutrements.

*Personality:* Aloof, self-absorbed, and reticent from those outside the circle of close friends around whom he'd let his guard down. Amongst his friends, devilish, fun-loving, garrulous and jovial.
Jaxon uses a lot of ribs and jibes amongst his friends which would be a horrible way to treat them if they did not know that he lacked any sort of ill intent. He also is absolutely polite and cordial to anyone he does not like, or considers an enemy. This can create the illusion that he treats his friends worse than his adversaries. Something he often jokes about when discussing his introspections with others.




*Commonly Used Sphere Effects*
 *Spoiler:  Enhance Armor*
Show


*Enhance Armor*
*Action:* Standard
*Spell Points:* 1
*Range:* Medium
*Duration:* 20 hours
*Talents & Spheres:* Enhancement [Enhance] (Enhance Equipment), Deep Enhancement, Greater Enhance Equipment, Natural Enhancement
*Augment:* Mass Enhancement +1 SP
*Effect:* +6 Enhancement Bonus to Armor, Shield, or Natural Armor


 *Spoiler: Enhance Attribute*
Show


*Enhance Attribute*
*Action:* Standard
*Spell Points:* 1
*Range:* Medium
*Duration:* 20 hours
*Talents & Spheres:* Enhancement [Enhance] (Enhance Equipment), Deep Enhancement, Greater Enhance Equipment, Physical Enhancement OR Mental Enhancement
*Augment:* Mass Enhancement +1 SP
*Effect:* +6 Enhancement Bonus to one attribute


 *Spoiler: Enhance Skill*
Show


*Enhance Skill*
*Action:* Standard
*Spell Points:* 1
*Range:* Medium
*Duration:* 20 hours
*Talents & Spheres:* Enhancement [Enhance] (Enhance Equipment), Deep Enhancement, Greater Enhance Equipment, Enhance Focus
*Augment:* Mass Enhancement +1 SP
*Effect:* +10 Enhancement Bonus to one skill


 *Spoiler: Protective Shield*
Show


*Protective Shield*
*Action:* Standard
*Spell Points:* 1
*Range:* Close
*Duration:* 20 hours
*Talents & Spheres:* Protection [Aegis] (Deflection)
*Augment:* Mass Enhancement +1 SP
*Effect:* +5 Deflection Bonus to Armor Class



 *Spoiler: Force Screen*
Show


*Force Screen*
*Action:* Standard
*Spell Points:* 1
*Range:* Close
*Duration:* 20 hours
*Talents & Spheres:* Protection [Aegis], Ablating
*Augment:* Mass Enhancement +1 SP
*Effect:* Miss Chance 50%. -5% For each attack prevented.


 *Spoiler: Mirror Shield*
Show


*Mirror Shield*
*Action:* Standard
*Spell Points:* 1
*Range:* Close
*Duration:* 20 hours
*Talents & Spheres:* Protection [Aegis], Ray Deflection
*Augment:* Mass Enhancement +1 SP
*Effect:* 45% Chance to Reflect Rays


 *Spoiler: Spell Resistance*
Show


*Spell Resistance*
*Action:* Standard
*Spell Points:* 2
*Range:* Close
*Duration:* 20 hours
*Talents & Spheres:* Protection [Aegis], Spell Ward
*Augment:* Mass Enhancement +1 SP
*Effect:* Spell Resistance 35


 *Spoiler: Protection From Energy*
Show


*Protection From Energy*
*Action:* Standard
*Spell Points:* 1
*Range:* Close
*Duration:* 20 hours
*Talents & Spheres:* Protection [Aegis], Energy Resistance
*Augment:* Mass Enhancement +1 SP
*Effect:* Energy Resistance 35 vs 1 Energy Type (Acid, Cold, Electricity, Fire, Sonic)



 *Spoiler: Mystic Shell*
Show


*Mystic Shell*
*Action:* Standard
*Spell Points:* 1
*Range:* Close
*Duration:* 20 hours
*Talents & Spheres:* Protection [Aegis], Mystic Shell
*Augment:* Mass Enhancement +1 SP
*Effect:* 4 Layers which are dispelled first. Layers can be sacrificed for Succor talents.


 *Spoiler: Temporal Acceleration*
Show


*Temporal Acceleration*
*Action:* Standard
*Spell Points:* 2
*Range:* Close
*Duration:* 20 Rounds
*Talents & Spheres:* Time [Alter Time] (Haste), Improved Haste, Temporal Haste
*Augment:* Mass Enhancement +1 SP, Extend +1 SP
*Effect:* +30ft Movement (Enhancement), +3 Attack Rolls, +3 AC (Dodge), +1 Attack on Full Attack, +5 Attacks of Opportunity, +1 Move OR Swift Action.


 *Spoiler: Temporal Blur*
Show


*Temporal Blur*
*Action:* Standard
*Spell Points:* 1
*Range:* Close
*Duration:* 20 Minutes
*Talents & Spheres:* Time, After Image
*Augment:* Mass Enhancement +1 SP, Extend +1 SP
*Effect:* 50% Miss Chance (Concealment)


 *Spoiler: Stoneskin*
Show


*Stoneskin*
*Action:* Standard
*Spell Points:* 1
*Range:* Close
*Duration:* 20 hours
*Talents & Spheres:* Protection [Aegis], Obstruction
*Augment:* Mass Enhancement +1 SP
*Effect:* DR 13/- Capacity 250HP




*Spoiler: Writing Sample 1*
Show

*Aldik Adath, The Archwizard*

In the main door of the ziggurat's main chamber stands a humanoid figure of medium height where previously there stood no one. His first step forward into the chamber barely making a sound, as if his body carried no weight. Crimson pinpoints shine from beneath the shadow of the figure's hood. His second step into the room preceded by the metal on stone 'clink' of his staff used was a walking stick, a deep red ruby atop the staff focuses the sunlight from behind him into a red beam that is cast upon the floor ahead of the figure. The figure wears a red cloak, almost as dark as the ruby atop his staff, and brightly colored robes. As he proceeds towards the throne of Ashourina, the figure's features begin to be revealed beneath the shadow of the room, no longer concealed by the contrast from the sunlight outside. He is nothing but a bleached white skeleton, with no flesh about his animated bones to speak of.

The figure confidently approaches the throne, and kneels. Head lowered, he speaks with a raspy whisper of a voice which still carries the inflection of utmost respect

*"My Queen...your servant, Archwizard Adath, answers your call. How may I be of service to you?"*


*Spoiler: Writing Sample 2*
Show

Daroph sighs. Sitting in a bar like this wasn't going to fill his ever-shrinking purse if he couldnt find someone that could use his fairly rare set of skills. It was supposed to be easier than this to get someone to pay you to use magic that was by and large fun to use and a power trip from hell.

Daroph chuckles at that last thought. *"power trip from hell...supposedly literally!"* he mutters with a chuckle into his empty tankard.

Daroph is average looking specimen of the human race. He'd still get lost in the crowd with flat blond hair and green eyes looking pretty much like every other human. His clothing is dark and made of heavy cloth and leathers, but seen its fair share of use even if in reasonable condition. A dark brown cloak covers pretty much the rest of his adventuring gear in a heap on the floor next to him. He watches it cautiously as if it may contain something valuable, or it might just be every meager thing he owns.

In spite of having no particular moral qualms with banditry, it absolutely wasn't on the list of things he was willing to do, when there was supposedly enough people around willing to pay for legitimate business he was more than capable of carrying out. 


*Spoiler*
Show

Player
Character
Side A
Side B
Complete?

Gunhaven
Grovisv'Vurusk
Paladin (Grand Purifier, Enhanced Paragon) 20/Hedgewitch 1
Aegis (Crystal Warrior) 1/Paladin 1/Hedgewitch 3/Trinity Angel 6/Trinity Warrior 10
No

Chambers
Lloren Pentaward
Elementalist 21
Armorist (Blaster, Martial Armorist) 21
No

Samduke Primary
Reiza Duneknight
Slayer 20/Sphere Wizard 1
Sentinel 21
yes

Samduke Alternate
Julie Craine
Dread 21
Swashbuckler 3/Antipaladin 3/Fighter (Phalanx Soldier) 3/Slayer 4/Rogue (Thug) 8
yes

MagneticDragon
Brutus
Painted Savage Barbarain 21
Striker 21
?

Llyarden
Valedeon
Alchemist (Eldritch Infuser) 1 / Blacksmith (Barista) 4 / Hedgewitch 1 / Trinity Knight 10 / Hedgewitch 1 / Blacksmith 3
Witch (Sphere Witch / Herb Witch / Mirror Witch) 10 / Brewkeeper 10 / Witch 1
?

QuantumFlash
 Ulbar
Wizard 21
Blood Arcanist 16/Archwizard 5
95%

watupwithdat
 Setokh
Psion (Dual Disciple - Egoist/Telepath) 21
Wizard (Pact Wizard / Exploiter Wizard) 21
70%

Drfako_Beoulve
No Name Yet
Warlord 20 / Umbral Blade 1
Oracle 21
20%

 Ophelia Aurelius
Ophelia
Malefex 20/Aegis1
Sage 20/Aegis1
80%

Duqueen
Caesar Vidius
Conscript 21
MageKnight (KnightKnight) 9/MageMage 8/Great Mind 4
50%

Starmage21
The Archwizard Jaxon Inegar
Incanter 21
Spheres Arcanist 15/Archwizard 6
95%

-
-
-
-
-

----------


## Starmage21

Rollin!
*Spoiler: Set 1*
Show


(1d8+10)[*14*]
(1d8+10)[*13*]
(1d8+10)[*18*]
(1d8+10)[*12*]
(1d8+10)[*14*]
(1d8+10)[*15*]
(1d8+10)[*16*]


*Spoiler: Set 2*
Show


(1d8+10)[*15*]
(1d8+10)[*14*]
(1d8+10)[*14*]
(1d8+10)[*18*]
(1d8+10)[*18*]
(1d8+10)[*13*]
(1d8+10)[*12*]

----------


## Armonia13

*Spoiler*
Show

Player
Character
Side A
Side B
Complete?

Gunhaven
Grovisv'Vurusk
Paladin (Grand Purifier, Enhanced Paragon) 20/Hedgewitch 1
Aegis (Crystal Warrior) 1/Paladin 1/Hedgewitch 3/Trinity Angel 6/Trinity Warrior 10
No

Chambers
Lloren Pentaward
Elementalist 21
Armorist (Blaster, Martial Armorist) 21
No

Samduke Primary
Reiza Duneknight
Slayer 20/Sphere Wizard 1
Sentinel 21
yes

Samduke Alternate
Julie Craine
Dread 21
Swashbuckler 3/Antipaladin 3/Fighter (Phalanx Soldier) 3/Slayer 4/Rogue (Thug) 8
yes

MagneticDragon
Brutus
Painted Savage Barbarain 21
Striker 21
?

Llyarden
Valedeon
Alchemist (Eldritch Infuser) 1 / Blacksmith (Barista) 4 / Hedgewitch 1 / Trinity Knight 10 / Hedgewitch 1 / Blacksmith 3
Witch (Sphere Witch / Herb Witch / Mirror Witch) 10 / Brewkeeper 10 / Witch 1
?

QuantumFlash
 Ulbar
Wizard 21
Blood Arcanist 16/Archwizard 5
95%

watupwithdat
 Setokh
Psion (Dual Disciple - Egoist/Telepath) 21
Wizard (Pact Wizard / Exploiter Wizard) 21
70%

Drfako_Beoulve
No Name Yet
Warlord 20 / Umbral Blade 1
Oracle 21
20%

 Ophelia Aurelius
Ophelia
Malefex 20/Aegis1
Sage 20/Aegis1
80%

Duqueen
Caesar Vidius
Conscript 21
MageKnight (KnightKnight) 9/MageMage 8/Great Mind 4
50%

Starmage21
The Archwizard Jaxon Inegar
Incanter 21
Spheres Arcanist 15/Archwizard 6
95%

Armonia13
The Demon Sword,Jyaldesol
Hero Soul 1
Hero Soul 2
Hero Soul 3
Hero Soul 4
Spirit Blade Armorist 21
Awakener Armiger 21
No

-
-
-
-
-





Still a WIP for mine. What I bring to the table is incredible versatility and tankiness. Each of my Companions (will) specialize in different things, bringing a Skill Monkey, a Vital Striker, a Mobile Debilitater, and a Ranged Specialist, all enhanced and guarded by my actual character. Plus, as an adamantine weapon, I can't be easily damaged, especially since my CMD against sunder is pretty good. The drawbacks are I am an evil sword who desires to claim the Demogorgan's domains for myself, which also means that all of my Companions are Unwilling NG Hero types whose souls I had manage to capture. While their Wills are weak after being my slaves for countless years, should they break free, they will certainly turn on me and potentially the rest of the party. Furthermore, while I am capable of fighting without a wielder thanks to the Telekinesis Sphere, I'm built more for defense, my main offense coming from my wielder. Finally, I can only use one Companion at a time. While switching them out is easy enough, it means I only provide one general specialist at a time who is much weaker than an actual warrior of equal level.

----------


## Drako_Beoulve

Update my inf:

Player
Character
Side A
Side B
Complete?

Gunhaven
Grovisv'Vurusk
Paladin (Grand Purifier, Enhanced Paragon) 20/Hedgewitch 1
Aegis (Crystal Warrior) 1/Paladin 1/Hedgewitch 3/Trinity Angel 6/Trinity Warrior 10
No

Chambers
Lloren Pentaward
Elementalist 21
Armorist (Blaster, Martial Armorist) 21
No

Samduke Primary
Reiza Duneknight
Slayer 20/Sphere Wizard 1
Sentinel 21
yes

Samduke Alternate
Julie Craine
Dread 21
Swashbuckler 3/Antipaladin 3/Fighter (Phalanx Soldier) 3/Slayer 4/Rogue (Thug) 8
yes

MagneticDragon
Brutus
Painted Savage Barbarain 21
Striker 21
?

Llyarden
Valedeon
Alchemist (Eldritch Infuser) 1 / Blacksmith (Barista) 4 / Hedgewitch 1 / Trinity Knight 10 / Hedgewitch 1 / Blacksmith 3
Witch (Sphere Witch / Herb Witch / Mirror Witch) 10 / Brewkeeper 10 / Witch 1
?

QuantumFlash
 Ulbar
Wizard 21
Blood Arcanist 16/Archwizard 5
95%

watupwithdat
 Setokh
Psion (Dual Disciple - Egoist/Telepath) 21
Wizard (Pact Wizard / Exploiter Wizard) 21
70%

Drako_Beoulve
Maou
Warlord 20 / Umbral Blade 1
Oracle 21
WIP 50%

 Ophelia Aurelius
Ophelia
Malefex 20/Aegis1
Sage 20/Aegis1
80%

Duqueen
Caesar Vidius
Conscript 21
MageKnight (KnightKnight) 9/MageMage 8/Great Mind 4
50%

Starmage21
The Archwizard Jaxon Inegar
Incanter 21
Spheres Arcanist 15/Archwizard 6
95%

Armonia13
The Demon Sword,Jyaldesol
Hero Soul 1
Hero Soul 2
Hero Soul 3
Hero Soul 4
Spirit Blade Armorist 21
Awakener Armiger 21
No

-
-
-
-
-

----------


## Warlawk

*Martin Goode*
*Abyssal Tour Guide*



*Spoiler: Background*
Show

Martin was born in a small village near the outskirtsof the Fierani Forest. He was a woodsman and hunter since he could walk. He and his siblings learned the trade from their father and carved out a comfortable life on the fringes of society. 

When Treerazer's minions rampaged through the area the Goode family was better equipped than most to flee the destruction and stay safe. Martin and his brother Darren did everything they could to help those of the nearby communities flee the demonic rampage. When the Tanglebriar Demonslayers the brothers began working with them to contain the incursion and protect the commonfolk. Darren was slain in the fighting but Martin went on to dedicated his life to protecting the innocent from the predations of the fiends. 

Over the many years of his life, Martin traveled the planes and learned untold secrets of the demons. He used his expertise to protect his companions as he could not his brother and reaped rivers of demonic blood.
 *Spoiler: Capabilities*
Show

Extensive buffing via Enhancement, Light and Protection spheres as well as shared Scout sphere and Favored Enemy bonuses. Scouting/sneak capabilities, moderate personal combat prowess, complete lack of ranged capability.
 *Spoiler: Stat Block*
Show

*Martin Goode*
M NG Aasimar Plumekith Ranger (Adventurer, Demonslayer || Sage, *Level* 21, *Init* 16, *HP* 315/315, *DR* 5/-, *Speed* Run 120', Fly 170 Perfect
*AC* 66, *Touch* 47, *Flat-footed* 57, *CMD* 72, *Fort* 28, *Ref* 28, *Will* 37, *CMB* +25/+21/+15/+10, *Base Attack Bonus* 20/16/10/5   
*Guided, Holy, Speed, +7 Enchantment Kukri +7*  +43/39/33/28 (3d6+25+10d6, 15+x2)
 (+8 Armor, +6 Shield, +9 Dex, +5 Natural, +5 Deflect, +23 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 20, Dex 29, Con 28, Int 28, Wis 46, Cha 20
 *Spoiler: Writing Sample*
Show

The man sitting at the head of the table is of an average height with a lithe athletic build. His short cropped black hair and beard are streaked liberally with silver, a closer look reveals that the streaks are metallic in shade and not brought on by age or the stresses of life. Piercing black eyes seem to take in everything around him at a quick glance. As those sharp eyes take in the faces of those gathered around him it does little to improve his mood. Politicians, mayors and councilmen from the conquered lands, most are hungry for power, simple sycophants or both. Deciding the time has come he stands and raps his cane head loudly on the table. Giving a moment for the room to quiet, all gazes fall intently on him, eager for the news theyve all been anticipating for quite some time now.
*
Gentlemen, the time has come to speak of the future of our newly born Empire.* A glance around the room reveals a melange of emotions. Curiosity, trepidation, anticipation and of course, hunger. *I have taken the land I intended to take and now must turn our efforts to consolidation and the betterment of our people. As you all know, I am a warrior, a killer and a conqueror, not a politician. For the proper governance of my people I will turn to those who have a passion for such things.* Pausing a moment to give his words a chance to find purchase, his gaze paces across the room again noting what he expected, a sharpening of the looks of both hunger and trepidation depending on the proclivities of the person in question. *I fear however, the news may not be quite what many of you wish as my views on the leadership of people are, in your opinions, unconventional and unrealistic.* Frowns stemming of confusion  and consternation bloom throughout the room as his deep voice rumbles on *The leaders of our empire will be servants of the people. Our mayors will not live in opulence while our people toil in mud. Our councils will not grow fat on taxes while our people try to scrape enough together to feed themselves. If you wish to lead, you will do so for the good of the people you govern and the betterment of their lives. I have no desire to lead and govern, but I will oversee those who do and for those who choose to place their own well being before that of their citizens there will be only one punishment. Death.*

Many faces around the room look on the verge of sicking up in shock, the number looking on with consideration being considerably less than the man would have liked. *I know many of you are not pleased with this announcement but I would remind you, I conquered this land with blood and fire. The empire is mine to do with as I will. If you feel that you cannot meet these standards I expect your written resignation delivered to my scribes tomorrow morning before you leave. For those who choose to remain I applaud you and appreciate your efforts. Please remember that I am a warrior first and foremost. I will happily accept advice and criticism of my methods but if you attempt to hide behind legalities and social niceties while insulting me or attempting to undermine my authority, I will kill you."* The knuckles of his hands are white with tension pressed against the tabletop as he leans forward, voice nearly growling into the cavernous silence stifling the room *"If you attempt to undermine the Empire or myself I will personally kill you. Blade and fire, knives in the dark or my hands around your throat, I. Will. See. You. Dead.*

Pausing a moment to allow full digestion of his words, he meets the eyes of those still willing to look him in the face, the anger splashed across the visages of many is far from unexpected. Taking a deep breath, he continues in a more relaxed tone *I say this not to threaten you but simply to set proper expectations from the outset. Nothing of lasting value will be built upon false pretenses. No one will be made fantastically rich accepting these leadership roles, but everyone will prosper down to the lowest dung shoveler. More detailed specifics will be given to you by my scribes upon departure in the morning and we will meet for further discussion in one month. With that gentlemen, I bid you good evening.* The silence as he turned and walked from the room was deafening.
 *Spoiler: Build thoughts*
Show

Raw numbers seem to be a bit higher than some of the other sheets I glanced at, but I've included my full suite of active buffs in the numbers so I'm not sure if others did that or not. Numbers are easy enough to scale down just by downgrading items/ranks/stats so that's not a huge concern.

I think the only liberty I took in terms of game mechanics was with Know: Local, I've noted it as Abyssal Portals. This is to represent an extensive knowledge of the lands and communities surrounding many of the conduits, portals and doorways leading into the abyss. I figured this would give us a plot hook style method of access to the abyss without strictly relying on plane shift style magic. Much more interesting this way IMO.


The sheet is very nearly complete, I just need to spend some more gold and do a Sage epic progression. I realized as I was writing this post that I still need to pick two more talents for the default two granted to every spherecaster when they get a casting tradition. A breakdown of Magical and Martial traditions as well as the source and count of talents and skill ranks from spheres can be found in the Additional Information field down by the Stat Block section.


*Spoiler: Character Table*
Show

Player
Character
Side A
Side B
Complete?

Gunhaven
Grovisv'Vurusk
Paladin (Grand Purifier, Enhanced Paragon) 20/Hedgewitch 1
Aegis (Crystal Warrior) 1/Paladin 1/Hedgewitch 3/Trinity Angel 6/Trinity Warrior 10
No

Chambers
Lloren Pentaward
Elementalist 21
Armorist (Blaster, Martial Armorist) 21
No

Samduke Primary
Reiza Duneknight
Slayer 20/Sphere Wizard 1
Sentinel 21
yes

Samduke Alternate
Julie Craine
Dread 21
Swashbuckler 3/Antipaladin 3/Fighter (Phalanx Soldier) 3/Slayer 4/Rogue (Thug) 8
yes

MagneticDragon
Brutus
Painted Savage Barbarain 21
Striker 21
?

Llyarden
Valedeon
Alchemist (Eldritch Infuser) 1 / Blacksmith (Barista) 4 / Hedgewitch 1 / Trinity Knight 10 / Hedgewitch 1 / Blacksmith 3
Witch (Sphere Witch / Herb Witch / Mirror Witch) 10 / Brewkeeper 10 / Witch 1
?

QuantumFlash
 Ulbar
Wizard 21
Blood Arcanist 16/Archwizard 5
95%

watupwithdat
 Setokh
Psion (Dual Disciple - Egoist/Telepath) 21
Wizard (Pact Wizard / Exploiter Wizard) 21
70%

Drako_Beoulve
Maou
Warlord 20 / Umbral Blade 1
Oracle 21
WIP 50%

 Ophelia Aurelius
Ophelia
Malefex 20/Aegis1
Sage 20/Aegis1
80%

Duqueen
Caesar Vidius
Conscript 21
MageKnight (KnightKnight) 9/MageMage 8/Great Mind 4
50%

Starmage21
The Archwizard Jaxon Inegar
Incanter 21
Spheres Arcanist 15/Archwizard 6
95%

Armonia13
The Demon Sword,Jyaldesol
Hero Soul 1
Hero Soul 2
Hero Soul 3
Hero Soul 4
Spirit Blade Armorist 21
Awakener Armiger 21
No

Warlawk
Martin Goode
Ranger 21
Sage 21
99%

-
-
-
-
-

----------


## angelpalm

Hrm I think I am gonna drop Sage in favor of something else.    I think I want to be more in line with everyone else.    I forgot we weren't using oathes and used up my gp on stuff that I need to allocate towards stat items anyways.    

Hope I still have time to adjust.   :Small Eek:

----------


## paradox26

There is still plenty of time. I will leave recruitment open a bit longer than usual, due to disruption caused by the holidays.

----------


## angelpalm

> There is still plenty of time. I will leave recruitment open a bit longer than usual, due to disruption caused by the holidays.


Awesome, I appreciate it  :Small Smile:

----------


## Drako_Beoulve

Can I use this Improved Iaijutsu Focus Epic Feat (and removing the 27 rank prerequisite)?

----------


## paradox26

That sounds reasonable, since it is the only epic feat that will really help you.

----------


## Llyarden

I know it's not possible to take it yet, but would you allow Jesse's version of Augmented Alchemy to work on Alchemy sphere formulae?  They do have a DC to create (and with the right drawback, a price as well.)

----------


## Drako_Beoulve

> That sounds reasonable, since it is the only epic feat that will really help you.


Thanks!,

now I can move to buy Items and do spells.

----------


## Athaleon

Here's the still (very WIP) sheet for Alaric Berengard, Paladin, Zealot, and Arch_cleric_. Buffs to the nines (including sharing buffs in an aura via Silvered Mirror Stance), smacks baddies for damage, threatens a large area, is a very good healer, and has some control / SoL via the Fate sphere. Also goes very fast.

Numbers may be high (especially defensively) but capabilities are very specialized for a full caster (e.g. no real teleportation), trying to stick with the Paladin vibe. Still needs gear, skills, and background.

----------


## Lord Foul

Player
Character
Side A
Side B
Complete?

Gunhaven
Grovisv'Vurusk
Paladin (Grand Purifier, Enhanced Paragon) 20/Hedgewitch 1
Aegis (Crystal Warrior) 1/Paladin 1/Hedgewitch 3/Trinity Angel 6/Trinity Warrior 10
No

Chambers
Lloren Pentaward
Elementalist 21
Armorist (Blaster, Martial Armorist) 21
No

Samduke Primary
Reiza Duneknight
Slayer 20/Sphere Wizard 1
Sentinel 21
yes

Samduke Alternate
Julie Craine
Dread 21
Swashbuckler 3/Antipaladin 3/Fighter (Phalanx Soldier) 3/Slayer 4/Rogue (Thug) 8
yes

MagneticDragon
Brutus
Painted Savage Barbarain 21
Striker 21
?

Llyarden
Valedeon
Alchemist (Eldritch Infuser) 1 / Blacksmith (Barista) 4 / Hedgewitch 1 / Trinity Knight 10 / Hedgewitch 1 / Blacksmith 3
Witch (Sphere Witch / Herb Witch / Mirror Witch) 10 / Brewkeeper 10 / Witch 1
?

QuantumFlash
 Ulbar
Wizard 21
Blood Arcanist 16/Archwizard 5
95%

watupwithdat
 Setokh
Psion (Dual Disciple - Egoist/Telepath) 21
Wizard (Pact Wizard / Exploiter Wizard) 21
70%

Drako_Beoulve
Maou
Warlord 20 / Umbral Blade 1
Oracle 21
WIP 50%

 Ophelia Aurelius
Ophelia
Malefex 20/Aegis1
Sage 20/Aegis1
80%

Duqueen
Caesar Vidius
Conscript 21
MageKnight (KnightKnight) 9/MageMage 8/Great Mind 4
50%

Starmage21
The Archwizard Jaxon Inegar
Incanter 21
Spheres Arcanist 15/Archwizard 6
95%

Armonia13
The Demon Sword,Jyaldesol
Hero Soul 1
Hero Soul 2
Hero Soul 3
Hero Soul 4
Spirit Blade Armorist 21
Awakener Armiger 21
No

Lord Foul
Valizia UnRama
Magus 21
Warder 11/Umbral Blade 10
85%









https://www.myth-weavers.com/sheet.html#id=2733277
(Need to pick maneuvers and magic items)

*Spoiler: backstory*
Show


Valizia UnRama, a tiefling who was found by a noble order of holy knights in service to Shelyn at the focal point of a ritual intended to bring about a prophesied age of corruption and darkness. She was adopted by the knights and taught to follow their teachings.  She never quite clicked with Shelyn and had a tough period where she thought she'd never be able to properly do good.  But then she found The Black Butterfly or perhaps the black butterfly found her.  Over time she learned how to use her natural connection to darkness to do good, even when no one is likely to appreciate her. She learned a rather intimidating and defensive fighting style designed to wear down her opponents and give an impression of invincibility learning bluff and intimidation and debuff combos in order to have options other than outright lethality, despite her weapon of choice being a large size greatsword. (think Hellboy meets She-Ra meets Elric Saga, with just a dash of Dresden Files)

----------


## Armonia13

> Player
> Character
> Side A
> Side B
> Complete?
> 
> Gunhaven
> Grovisv'Vurusk
> Paladin (Grand Purifier, Enhanced Paragon) 20/Hedgewitch 1
> ...


Assuming we both somehow get in, Jyaldesol will have a new secondary goal.

----------


## Lord Foul

> Assuming we both somehow get in, Jyaldesol will have a new secondary goal.


New secondary goal?

----------


## Warlawk

Player
Character
Side A
Side B
Complete?

Gunhaven
Grovisv'Vurusk
Paladin (Grand Purifier, Enhanced Paragon) 20/Hedgewitch 1
Aegis (Crystal Warrior) 1/Paladin 1/Hedgewitch 3/Trinity Angel 6/Trinity Warrior 10
No

Chambers
Lloren Pentaward
Elementalist 21
Armorist (Blaster, Martial Armorist) 21
No

Samduke Primary
Reiza Duneknight
Slayer 20/Sphere Wizard 1
Sentinel 21
yes

Samduke Alternate
Julie Craine
Dread 21
Swashbuckler 3/Antipaladin 3/Fighter (Phalanx Soldier) 3/Slayer 4/Rogue (Thug) 8
yes

MagneticDragon
Brutus
Painted Savage Barbarain 21
Striker 21
?

Llyarden
Valedeon
Alchemist (Eldritch Infuser) 1 / Blacksmith (Barista) 4 / Hedgewitch 1 / Trinity Knight 10 / Hedgewitch 1 / Blacksmith 3
Witch (Sphere Witch / Herb Witch / Mirror Witch) 10 / Brewkeeper 10 / Witch 1
?

QuantumFlash
 Ulbar
Wizard 21
Blood Arcanist 16/Archwizard 5
95%

watupwithdat
 Setokh
Psion (Dual Disciple - Egoist/Telepath) 21
Wizard (Pact Wizard / Exploiter Wizard) 21
70%

Drako_Beoulve
Maou
Warlord 20 / Umbral Blade 1
Oracle 21
WIP 50%

 Ophelia Aurelius
Ophelia
Malefex 20/Aegis1
Sage 20/Aegis1
80%

Duqueen
Caesar Vidius
Conscript 21
MageKnight (KnightKnight) 9/MageMage 8/Great Mind 4
50%

Starmage21
The Archwizard Jaxon Inegar
Incanter 21
Spheres Arcanist 15/Archwizard 6
95%

Armonia13
The Demon Sword,Jyaldesol
Hero Soul 1
Hero Soul 2
Hero Soul 3
Hero Soul 4
Spirit Blade Armorist 21
Awakener Armiger 21
No

Lord Foul
Valizia UnRama
Magus 21
Warder 11/Umbral Blade 10
85%

Warlawk
Martin Goode
Ranger 21
Sage 21
99%









Not sure why I was removed from the table, added myself back in.
My table was in a spoiler, I'm just messin with ya!

----------


## Lord Foul

> Not sure why I was removed from the table, added myself back in.
> My table was in a spoiler, I'm just messin with ya!


Sorry I didn't see the spoilered table you posted on.  It was not malicious

----------


## Warlawk

> Sorry I didn't see the spoilered table you posted on.  It was not malicious


That's why there's the super secret small white hidden text as a second line in my post  :Small Big Grin: 
<3

----------


## Lord Foul

> That's why there's the super secret small white hidden text as a second line in my post 
> <3


Wow, I didn't notice that either XD thanks for being a good sport about it lol

----------


## Thunder999

Adding what I've got to the table.

*Spoiler: Basic description of what he does*
Show

Support build that can still hit fairly hard. Rubato bard has the usual Inspire courage, but also has performances to buff PoW maneuvers or AC/saves.  Rajah lets him buff allies with Title veils then use maneuvers through them, striking from their position or protecting them with counters.


Player
Character
Side A
Side B
Complete?

Gunhaven
Grovisv'Vurusk
Paladin (Grand Purifier, Enhanced Paragon) 20/Hedgewitch 1
Aegis (Crystal Warrior) 1/Paladin 1/Hedgewitch 3/Trinity Angel 6/Trinity Warrior 10
No

Chambers
Lloren Pentaward
Elementalist 21
Armorist (Blaster, Martial Armorist) 21
No

Samduke Primary
Reiza Duneknight
Slayer 20/Sphere Wizard 1
Sentinel 21
yes

Samduke Alternate
Julie Craine
Dread 21
Swashbuckler 3/Antipaladin 3/Fighter (Phalanx Soldier) 3/Slayer 4/Rogue (Thug) 8
yes

MagneticDragon
Brutus
Painted Savage Barbarain 21
Striker 21
?

Llyarden
Valedeon
Alchemist (Eldritch Infuser) 1 / Blacksmith (Barista) 4 / Hedgewitch 1 / Trinity Knight 10 / Hedgewitch 1 / Blacksmith 3
Witch (Sphere Witch / Herb Witch / Mirror Witch) 10 / Brewkeeper 10 / Witch 1
?

QuantumFlash
 Ulbar
Wizard 21
Blood Arcanist 16/Archwizard 5
95%

watupwithdat
 Setokh
Psion (Dual Disciple - Egoist/Telepath) 21
Wizard (Pact Wizard / Exploiter Wizard) 21
70%

Drako_Beoulve
Maou
Warlord 20 / Umbral Blade 1
Oracle 21
WIP 50%

 Ophelia Aurelius
Ophelia
Malefex 20/Aegis1
Sage 20/Aegis1
80%

Duqueen
Caesar Vidius
Conscript 21
MageKnight (KnightKnight) 9/MageMage 8/Great Mind 4
50%

Starmage21
The Archwizard Jaxon Inegar
Incanter 21
Spheres Arcanist 15/Archwizard 6
95%

Armonia13
The Demon Sword,Jyaldesol
Hero Soul 1
Hero Soul 2
Hero Soul 3
Hero Soul 4
Spirit Blade Armorist 21
Awakener Armiger 21
No

Lord Foul
Valizia UnRama
Magus 21
Warder 11/Umbral Blade 10
85%

Warlawk
Martin Goode
Ranger 21
Sage 21
99%

Thunder999
Zavud
Rubato Bard 20/Master of Many Styles 1
Rajah 21
Mechanically

----------


## Armonia13

> New secondary goal?


To replace your black blade and claim you, a powerful dark warrior whose primary weapon matches his true form, as his newest puppet wielder.

Actually nevermind. I think I'm gonna go the opposite route and change Awakener Armiger to Champion of the Cause Paladin. A celestial being sealed in a sword wielded by a spiritual fragment of their former self. They quest to defeat the Demogorgan, who they believe is the one responsible for their sealing in the first place, hoping to restore themselves to their former glory! Definitely less complicated, not as likely to cause friction in the party, and uses a class that's has Epic Progression, definite upgrade.

----------


## Lord Foul

> To replace your black blade and claim you, a powerful dark warrior whose primary weapon matches his true form, as his newest puppet wielder.
> 
> Actually nevermind. I think I'm gonna go the opposite route and change Awakener Armiger to Champion of the Cause Paladin. A celestial being sealed in a sword wielded by a spiritual fragment of their former self. They quest to defeat the Demogorgan, who they believe is the one responsible for their sealing in the first place, hoping to restore themselves to their former glory! Definitely less complicated, not as likely to cause friction in the party, and uses a class that's has Epic Progression, definite upgrade.


Cool either way.  NGL, wielding another party member like that would be pretty cool

----------


## Gunhaven

Ive had a change of heart and will scrap the turn demon into chair, use demon-chair as weapon, spawn forth diamond catapults to hurl at my enemy idea for the much more reasonable ascend to drunkvana and resurrect myself after the minute passes. 

Sticking with the dragon, though.

----------


## Yas392

Going to bow out of this game.

----------


## Drako_Beoulve

Question: Is 3.5 magic items on the line or only PF's?

----------


## Armonia13

Ok, so I'm only finding confusion on the topic, so I would like some clarity on this. Are the attacks you get from Improve/Greater Two Weapon Fighting considered Iterative attacks or Extra attacks? And would Shield Master negate their penalties?

If it is an Extra attack, I would argue that Shield Master should negate the penalty, as it would definitely be a TWF penalty. 
If it is an Iterative attack, Shield Master should definitely not negate the penalty.

I would greatly appreciate some clarity on this so I can know if I should bother with these feats.

----------


## Drako_Beoulve

> Ok, so I'm only finding confusion on the topic, so I would like some clarity on this. Are the attacks you get from Improve/Greater Two Weapon Fighting considered Iterative attacks or Extra attacks? And would Shield Master negate their penalties?
> 
> If it is an Extra attack, I would argue that Shield Master should negate the penalty, as it would definitely be a TWF penalty. 
> If it is an Iterative attack, Shield Master should definitely not negate the penalty.
> 
> I would greatly appreciate some clarity on this so I can know if I should bother with these feats.


So basically:

1. Improved and Greater TWF are merged into one feat due the elephant in the room rules
2. You do not get any penalty by attacking WITH your shield when TWFing (main or off-hand)
3. I Believe Extra or Iterative doesn't matter, but someone can correct me if I'm wrong.

----------


## Armonia13

> So basically:
> 
> 1. Improved and Greater TWF are merged into one feat due the elephant in the room rules
> 2. You do not get any penalty by attacking WITH your shield when TWFing (main or off-hand)
> 3. I Believe Extra or Iterative doesn't matter, but someone can correct me if I'm wrong.


I totally forgot they merged in EitR. Thanks that saves a feat. I know for standard TWF it removes the penalty for the shield attack, that's why it matters what kind of attack the GTWF provides. If it isn't an iterative, than each subsequent shield attack should be done with full BAB, 20/20/20 instead of 20/15/10, which makes it really good, especially for a Pouncer. Doubly so since Shield Master requires Shield Slam, which gives a free bull rush with each Shield Bash

----------


## Drako_Beoulve

> I totally forgot they merged in EitR. Thanks that saves a feat. I know for standard TWF it removes the penalty for the shield attack, that's why it matters what kind of attack the GTWF provides. If it isn't an iterative, than each subsequent shield attack should be done with full BAB, 20/20/20 instead of 20/15/10, which makes it really good, especially for a Pouncer. Doubly so since Shield Master requires Shield Slam, which gives a free bull rush with each Shield Bash


It's Iterative as I know.

----------


## Duqueen

> I totally forgot they merged in EitR. Thanks that saves a feat. I know for standard TWF it removes the penalty for the shield attack, that's why it matters what kind of attack the GTWF provides. If it isn't an iterative, than each subsequent shield attack should be done with full BAB, 20/20/20 instead of 20/15/10, which makes it really good, especially for a Pouncer. Doubly so since Shield Master requires Shield Slam, which gives a free bull rush with each Shield Bash


TWF penalties are one thing, the extra attacks from the feats are another that follow the iterative penalties.

To defend this point, there is a table with the Two-Weapon Fighting penalties:

"Table: Two-weapon Fighting Penalties summarizes the interaction of all these factors.


Table: Two-Weapon Fighting Penalties
Circumstances	Primary Hand	Off Hand
Normal penalties	6	10
Off-hand weapon is light	4	8
Two-Weapon Fighting feat	4	4
Off-hand weapon is light and Two-Weapon Fighting feat	2	2"

The -5 penalty from ITWF apply only to the extra attack, it is not related to fighting with two weapons. Note that the TWF penalties apply to all attacks, differently from the ITWF or GTWF penalties, that are specific to the extra attacks.

----------


## samduke

I will comment on Iterative attacks and TWF but not the related shield portion

Iterative Attacks are the +20/+15/+10/+5 that is with a single weapon whether it is a ranged, two handed or one handed style weapon

Two Weapon Fighting
Normal: If you wield a second weapon in your off hand, you can get one extra attack per round with that weapon. When fighting in this way you suffer a 6 penalty with your regular attack or attacks with your primary hand and a 10 penalty to the attack

the Two Weapon Fighting feat allows 
Benefit: Your penalties on attack rolls for fighting with two weapons are reduced. The penalty for your primary hand lessens by 2 and the one for your off hand lessens by 6

Improved, Greater and Perfect TWF allow that off hand weapon more attacks as a part of the Iterative Attack routine

----------


## Armonia13

> It's Iterative as I know.





> TWF penalties are one thing, the extra attacks from the feats are another that follow the iterative penalties.
> 
> To defend this point, there is a table with the Two-Weapon Fighting penalties:
> 
> "Table: Two-weapon Fighting Penalties summarizes the interaction of all these factors.
> 
> 
> Table: Two-Weapon Fighting Penalties
> Circumstances	Primary Hand	Off Hand
> ...





> I will comment on Iterative attacks and TWF but not the related shield portion
> 
> Iterative Attacks are the +20/+15/+10/+5 that is with a single weapon whether it is a ranged, two handed or one handed style weapon
> 
> Two Weapon Fighting
> Normal: If you wield a second weapon in your off hand, you can get one extra attack per round with that weapon. When fighting in this way you suffer a 6 penalty with your regular attack or attacks with your primary hand and a 10 penalty to the attack
> 
> the Two Weapon Fighting feat allows 
> Benefit: Your penalties on attack rolls for fighting with two weapons are reduced. The penalty for your primary hand lessens by 2 and the one for your off hand lessens by 6
> ...


That confirms it for me. Thank you very much for the clarity! It's still going to be worth it for me to take I feel.

And with that, this servant of Sarenrae is pretty much all set!
*Spoiler: Primary Abilities*
Show


Raphael and his servant definitely fall under the Tank category with their heavy focus on the Guardian and Shield spheres. He has a few minor healing options from his items and lay on hands, and can remove most status conditions pretty easily. His main tactics involve bullrushing his enemies literally into the ground, while also drawing them in with a Singularity patrol.

*Spoiler: Backstory Summary*
Show


Once a powerful servant of Sarenrae, Raphael attempted to dispatch the cruel insanity that was the Demogorgan, and lost badly. Broken and defeated, the mad God chose to seal Raphael's soul into a sword, scattering his consciousness across the planes. After an unknown amount of time, Raphael awakened and began to try to gather his lost energy. As he worked and prayed, Sarenrae eventually blessed him with the power to summon a construct of his former body, allowing him to wield himself properly. This Fragment allows him to once more travel, searching for more bits of himself joined forces with other adventurers with the mutual goal of taking down his greatest foe. He prays that they may succeed in this quest, for he fears that his death will rob him of his remaining strength, forever trapping him in the confines of the blade.

*Spoiler: Table*
Show


Player
Character
Side A
Side B
Complete?

Gunhaven
Grovisv'Vurusk
Paladin (Grand Purifier, Enhanced Paragon) 20/Hedgewitch 1
Aegis (Crystal Warrior) 1/Paladin 1/Hedgewitch 3/Trinity Angel 6/Trinity Warrior 10
No

Chambers
Lloren Pentaward
Elementalist 21
Armorist (Blaster, Martial Armorist) 21
No

Samduke Primary
Reiza Duneknight
Slayer 20/Sphere Wizard 1
Sentinel 21
yes

Samduke Alternate
Julie Craine
Dread 21
Swashbuckler 3/Antipaladin 3/Fighter (Phalanx Soldier) 3/Slayer 4/Rogue (Thug) 8
yes

MagneticDragon
Brutus
Painted Savage Barbarain 21
Striker 21
?

Llyarden
Valedeon
Alchemist (Eldritch Infuser) 1 / Blacksmith (Barista) 4 / Hedgewitch 1 / Trinity Knight 10 / Hedgewitch 1 / Blacksmith 3
Witch (Sphere Witch / Herb Witch / Mirror Witch) 10 / Brewkeeper 10 / Witch 1
?

QuantumFlash
 Ulbar
Wizard 21
Blood Arcanist 16/Archwizard 5
95%

watupwithdat
 Setokh
Psion (Dual Disciple - Egoist/Telepath) 21
Wizard (Pact Wizard / Exploiter Wizard) 21
70%

Drako_Beoulve
Maou
Warlord 20 / Umbral Blade 1
Oracle 21
WIP 50%

 Ophelia Aurelius
Ophelia
Malefex 20/Aegis1
Sage 20/Aegis1
80%

Duqueen
Caesar Vidius
Conscript 21
MageKnight (KnightKnight) 9/MageMage 8/Great Mind 4
50%

Starmage21
The Archwizard Jaxon Inegar
Incanter 21
Spheres Arcanist 15/Archwizard 6
95%

Armonia13
Celestial Sword, Raphael
Fragment of Raphael
Spirit Blade Armorist 21
Champion of the Cause Paladin 21
No

Lord Foul
Valizia UnRama
Magus 21
Warder 11/Umbral Blade 10
85%

Warlawk
Martin Goode
Ranger 21
Sage 21
99%

Thunder999
Zavud
Rubato Bard 20/Master of Many Styles 1
Rajah 21
Mechanically

----------


## Llyarden

Just updating my part of the table to reflect that I'm complete.

*Spoiler: Valedeon's Abilities*
Show

Valedeon's primary gimmick is his ability to turn any sphere effect he can cast into a contingent potion that can be triggered as an immediate action (coming with some other buffs and downsides) or as a free out-of-turn action in certain situations.  He does a lot of pre-battle buffing and has some divination magic and miscellany bits and pieces; in combat his main attack is throwing formulae that come with a variety of damage types and rider effects.

He is also a rather good cook and brewer, which has absolutely no mechanical impact but he's still proud of it.  (Seriously I spent like 135k on improving his cooking ability lol.)


*Spoiler: Table*
Show


Player
Character
Side A
Side B
Complete?

Gunhaven
Grovisv'Vurusk
Paladin (Grand Purifier, Enhanced Paragon) 20/Hedgewitch 1
Aegis (Crystal Warrior) 1/Paladin 1/Hedgewitch 3/Trinity Angel 6/Trinity Warrior 10
No

Chambers
Lloren Pentaward
Elementalist 21
Armorist (Blaster, Martial Armorist) 21
No

Samduke Primary
Reiza Duneknight
Slayer 20/Sphere Wizard 1
Sentinel 21
yes

Samduke Alternate
Julie Craine
Dread 21
Swashbuckler 3/Antipaladin 3/Fighter (Phalanx Soldier) 3/Slayer 4/Rogue (Thug) 8
yes

MagneticDragon
Brutus
Painted Savage Barbarain 21
Striker 21
?

Llyarden
Valedeon
Alchemist (Eldritch Infuser) 1 / Blacksmith (Barista) 4 / Hedgewitch 1 / Trinity Knight 10 / Hedgewitch 1 / Blacksmith 3
Witch (Sphere Witch / Herb Witch / Mirror Witch) 10 / Brewkeeper 10 / Witch 1
Yes

QuantumFlash
 Ulbar
Wizard 21
Blood Arcanist 16/Archwizard 5
95%

watupwithdat
 Setokh
Psion (Dual Disciple - Egoist/Telepath) 21
Wizard (Pact Wizard / Exploiter Wizard) 21
70%

Drako_Beoulve
Maou
Warlord 20 / Umbral Blade 1
Oracle 21
WIP 50%

 Ophelia Aurelius
Ophelia
Malefex 20/Aegis1
Sage 20/Aegis1
80%

Duqueen
Caesar Vidius
Conscript 21
MageKnight (KnightKnight) 9/MageMage 8/Great Mind 4
50%

Starmage21
The Archwizard Jaxon Inegar
Incanter 21
Spheres Arcanist 15/Archwizard 6
95%

Armonia13
Celestial Sword, Raphael
Fragment of Raphael
Spirit Blade Armorist 21
Champion of the Cause Paladin 21
No

Lord Foul
Valizia UnRama
Magus 21
Warder 11/Umbral Blade 10
85%

Warlawk
Martin Goode
Ranger 21
Sage 21
99%

Thunder999
Zavud
Rubato Bard 20/Master of Many Styles 1
Rajah 21
Mechanically

----------


## QuantumFlash

Also updating status to complete. 

*Spoiler: Table*
Show


Player
Character
Side A
Side B
Complete?

Gunhaven
Grovisv'Vurusk
Paladin (Grand Purifier, Enhanced Paragon) 20/Hedgewitch 1
Aegis (Crystal Warrior) 1/Paladin 1/Hedgewitch 3/Trinity Angel 6/Trinity Warrior 10
No

Chambers
Lloren Pentaward
Elementalist 21
Armorist (Blaster, Martial Armorist) 21
No

Samduke Primary
Reiza Duneknight
Slayer 20/Sphere Wizard 1
Sentinel 21
yes

Samduke Alternate
Julie Craine
Dread 21
Swashbuckler 3/Antipaladin 3/Fighter (Phalanx Soldier) 3/Slayer 4/Rogue (Thug) 8
yes

MagneticDragon
Brutus
Painted Savage Barbarain 21
Striker 21
?

Llyarden
Valedeon
Alchemist (Eldritch Infuser) 1 / Blacksmith (Barista) 4 / Hedgewitch 1 / Trinity Knight 10 / Hedgewitch 1 / Blacksmith 3
Witch (Sphere Witch / Herb Witch / Mirror Witch) 10 / Brewkeeper 10 / Witch 1
Yes

QuantumFlash
 Ulbar
Wizard 21
Blood Arcanist 16/Archwizard 5
Yes

watupwithdat
 Setokh
Psion (Dual Disciple - Egoist/Telepath) 21
Wizard (Pact Wizard / Exploiter Wizard) 21
70%

Drako_Beoulve
Maou
Warlord 20 / Umbral Blade 1
Oracle 21
WIP 50%

 Ophelia Aurelius
Ophelia
Malefex 20/Aegis1
Sage 20/Aegis1
80%

Duqueen
Caesar Vidius
Conscript 21
MageKnight (KnightKnight) 9/MageMage 8/Great Mind 4
50%

Starmage21
The Archwizard Jaxon Inegar
Incanter 21
Spheres Arcanist 15/Archwizard 6
95%

Armonia13
Celestial Sword, Raphael
Fragment of Raphael
Spirit Blade Armorist 21
Champion of the Cause Paladin 21
No

Lord Foul
Valizia UnRama
Magus 21
Warder 11/Umbral Blade 10
85%

Warlawk
Martin Goode
Ranger 21
Sage 21
99%

Thunder999
Zavud
Rubato Bard 20/Master of Many Styles 1
Rajah 21
Mechanically

----------


## paradox26

> I know it's not possible to take it yet, but would you allow Jesse's version of Augmented Alchemy to work on Alchemy sphere formulae?  They do have a DC to create (and with the right drawback, a price as well.)


Yes, that is fine.



> Question: Is 3.5 magic items on the line or only PF's?


Magic Item Compendium items are allowed. Other stuff may be allowed if it is critical to your build, on request.



> Ok, so I'm only finding confusion on the topic, so I would like some clarity on this. Are the attacks you get from Improve/Greater Two Weapon Fighting considered Iterative attacks or Extra attacks? And would Shield Master negate their penalties?
> 
> If it is an Extra attack, I would argue that Shield Master should negate the penalty, as it would definitely be a TWF penalty. 
> If it is an Iterative attack, Shield Master should definitely not negate the penalty.
> 
> I would greatly appreciate some clarity on this so I can know if I should bother with these feats.


I see that is already dealt with by other players, but yes, I concur that it would be considered Iterative.



Sorry, everyone, for my absence. I have been busy with holiday stuff. I see people are still building. There is no rush, I will allow at least a few more days to get the sheets finished. I am flexible on this, due to the disruption caused by the holidays. So let me know if you need more time.

----------


## Lord Foul

> Yes, that is fine.
> 
> Magic Item Compendium items are allowed. Other stuff may be allowed if it is critical to your build, on request.
> 
> 
> I see that is already dealt with by other players, but yes, I concur that it would be considered Iterative.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, everyone, for my absence. I have been busy with holiday stuff. I see people are still building. There is no rush, I will allow at least a few more days to get the sheets finished. I am flexible on this, due to the disruption caused by the holidays. So let me know if you need more time.


 Ooh! MiC is allowed, good good, I had been looking for things to spend my remaining ~75% of my money
Edit: since you have weird enchantment rules regarding enchanting weapons, would you allow a character to further enchant their black blade

----------


## Drako_Beoulve

> Yes, that is fine.
> 
> Magic Item Compendium items are allowed. Other stuff may be allowed if it is critical to your build, on request.
> 
> 
> I see that is already dealt with by other players, but yes, I concur that it would be considered Iterative.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, everyone, for my absence. I have been busy with holiday stuff. I see people are still building. There is no rush, I will allow at least a few more days to get the sheets finished. I am flexible on this, due to the disruption caused by the holidays. So let me know if you need more time.


Hey Happy Holydays!

Good, I will be happy doing shopping in the MIC store

----------


## Gunhaven

Gonna take this opportunity to update my submission to the alcoholic.  A little less all over the place compared to the last one, a little more focused on ascending to Drunkvana and then being reborn like a Phoenix once that minute of bliss is up.  Gonna aim for a mobile mid range character so that we can avoid the potential 6 melee characters all trying to beat up a balor for it's lunch money.

*Spoiler: Table*
Show


Player
Character
Side A
Side B
Complete?

Gunhaven
Ixen'Hesjing
Unchained Monk (The Stupor Monk) 4/Alchemist (Eldritch Infuser) 17
Guru (Essence Wielder) 1/Alchemist 1/Monk 3/Trinity Angel 6/Trinity Warrior 10
No

Chambers
Lloren Pentaward
Elementalist 21
Armorist (Blaster, Martial Armorist) 21
No

Samduke Primary
Reiza Duneknight
Slayer 20/Sphere Wizard 1
Sentinel 21
yes

Samduke Alternate
Julie Craine
Dread 21
Swashbuckler 3/Antipaladin 3/Fighter (Phalanx Soldier) 3/Slayer 4/Rogue (Thug) 8
yes

MagneticDragon
Brutus
Painted Savage Barbarain 21
Striker 21
?

Llyarden
Valedeon
Alchemist (Eldritch Infuser) 1 / Blacksmith (Barista) 4 / Hedgewitch 1 / Trinity Knight 10 / Hedgewitch 1 / Blacksmith 3
Witch (Sphere Witch / Herb Witch / Mirror Witch) 10 / Brewkeeper 10 / Witch 1
Yes

QuantumFlash
 Ulbar
Wizard 21
Blood Arcanist 16/Archwizard 5
Yes

watupwithdat
 Setokh
Psion (Dual Disciple - Egoist/Telepath) 21
Wizard (Pact Wizard / Exploiter Wizard) 21
70%

Drako_Beoulve
Maou
Warlord 20 / Umbral Blade 1
Oracle 21
WIP 50%

 Ophelia Aurelius
Ophelia
Malefex 20/Aegis1
Sage 20/Aegis1
80%

Duqueen
Caesar Vidius
Conscript 21
MageKnight (KnightKnight) 9/MageMage 8/Great Mind 4
50%

Starmage21
The Archwizard Jaxon Inegar
Incanter 21
Spheres Arcanist 15/Archwizard 6
95%

Armonia13
Celestial Sword, Raphael
Fragment of Raphael
Spirit Blade Armorist 21
Champion of the Cause Paladin 21
No

Lord Foul
Valizia UnRama
Magus 21
Warder 11/Umbral Blade 10
85%

Warlawk
Martin Goode
Ranger 21
Sage 21
99%

Thunder999
Zavud
Rubato Bard 20/Master of Many Styles 1
Rajah 21
Mechanically

----------


## Kaouse

Is it too late to join this game?

----------


## Lord Foul

> Is it too late to join this game?


To my knowledge, no one has posted any sort of last call.

but it's a lot of building that you might have to do quickly.

----------


## paradox26

> Is it too late to join this game?


There are still a few days left to build, so if you can do so quickly feel free to create a character.

----------


## Lord Foul

*Spoiler*
Show


Player
Character
Side A
Side B
Complete?

Gunhaven
Ixen'Hesjing
Unchained Monk (The Stupor Monk) 4/Alchemist (Eldritch Infuser) 17
Guru (Essence Wielder) 1/Alchemist 1/Monk 3/Trinity Angel 6/Trinity Warrior 10
No

Chambers
Lloren Pentaward
Elementalist 21
Armorist (Blaster, Martial Armorist) 21
No

Samduke Primary
Reiza Duneknight
Slayer 20/Sphere Wizard 1
Sentinel 21
yes

Samduke Alternate
Julie Craine
Dread 21
Swashbuckler 3/Antipaladin 3/Fighter (Phalanx Soldier) 3/Slayer 4/Rogue (Thug) 8
yes

MagneticDragon
Brutus
Painted Savage Barbarain 21
Striker 21
?

Llyarden
Valedeon
Alchemist (Eldritch Infuser) 1 / Blacksmith (Barista) 4 / Hedgewitch 1 / Trinity Knight 10 / Hedgewitch 1 / Blacksmith 3
Witch (Sphere Witch / Herb Witch / Mirror Witch) 10 / Brewkeeper 10 / Witch 1
Yes

QuantumFlash
 Ulbar
Wizard 21
Blood Arcanist 16/Archwizard 5
Yes

watupwithdat
 Setokh
Psion (Dual Disciple - Egoist/Telepath) 21
Wizard (Pact Wizard / Exploiter Wizard) 21
70%

Drako_Beoulve
Maou
Warlord 20 / Umbral Blade 1
Oracle 21
WIP 50%

 Ophelia Aurelius
Ophelia
Malefex 20/Aegis1
Sage 20/Aegis1
80%

Duqueen
Caesar Vidius
Conscript 21
MageKnight (KnightKnight) 9/MageMage 8/Great Mind 4
50%

Starmage21
The Archwizard Jaxon Inegar
Incanter 21
Spheres Arcanist 15/Archwizard 6
95%

Armonia13
Celestial Sword, Raphael
Fragment of Raphael
Spirit Blade Armorist 21
Champion of the Cause Paladin 21
No

Lord Foul
Valizia UnRama
Magus 21
Warder 11/Umbral Blade 10
complete

Warlawk
Martin Goode
Ranger 21
Sage 21
99%

Thunder999
Zavud
Rubato Bard 20/Master of Many Styles 1
Rajah 21
Mechanically










And valizia is now complete! (Technically there's about 100k not yet spent but I'm calling it complete enough.  Maybe they'll be something to buy in hell)

----------


## samduke

*Spoiler: Table*
Show


Player
Character
Side A
Side B
Complete?

Gunhaven
Ixen'Hesjing
Unchained Monk (The Stupor Monk) 4/Alchemist (Eldritch Infuser) 17
Guru (Essence Wielder) 1/Alchemist 1/Monk 3/Trinity Angel 6/Trinity Warrior 10
No

Chambers
Lloren Pentaward
Elementalist 21
Armorist (Blaster, Martial Armorist) 21
No

Samduke Primary
Reiza Duneknight
Slayer 20/Sphere Wizard 1
Sentinel 21
yes

Samduke Alternate
Amber
Sorcerer 21
Oracle 21
yes

MagneticDragon
Brutus
Painted Savage Barbarain 21
Striker 21
?

Llyarden
Valedeon
Alchemist (Eldritch Infuser) 1 / Blacksmith (Barista) 4 / Hedgewitch 1 / Trinity Knight 10 / Hedgewitch 1 / Blacksmith 3
Witch (Sphere Witch / Herb Witch / Mirror Witch) 10 / Brewkeeper 10 / Witch 1
Yes

QuantumFlash
 Ulbar
Wizard 21
Blood Arcanist 16/Archwizard 5
Yes

watupwithdat
 Setokh
Psion (Dual Disciple - Egoist/Telepath) 21
Wizard (Pact Wizard / Exploiter Wizard) 21
70%

Drako_Beoulve
Maou
Warlord 20 / Umbral Blade 1
Oracle 21
WIP 50%

 Ophelia Aurelius
Ophelia
Malefex 20/Aegis1
Sage 20/Aegis1
80%

Duqueen
Caesar Vidius
Conscript 21
MageKnight (KnightKnight) 9/MageMage 8/Great Mind 4
50%

Starmage21
The Archwizard Jaxon Inegar
Incanter 21
Spheres Arcanist 15/Archwizard 6
95%

Armonia13
Celestial Sword, Raphael
Fragment of Raphael
Spirit Blade Armorist 21
Champion of the Cause Paladin 21
No

Lord Foul
Valizia UnRama
Magus 21
Warder 11/Umbral Blade 10
completed

Warlawk
Martin Goode
Ranger 21
Sage 21
99%

Thunder999
Zavud
Rubato Bard 20/Master of Many Styles 1
Rajah 21
Mechanically











After some discussion with Paradox 26 I have swapped out one entry for a different entry, The Table is updated to reflect this.

----------


## Gunhaven

Say, I got a question/point of concern: Goldhoard Vestments have things priced at half price (maybe to mimic the fact that converting items to gold using it gives half the value). Should I go ahead and treat it as if I had freshly converted a whole block of gold versus pouring the coins directly into it?

Basically I was just gonna dump like 107,600 gold into it versus buying the boring magical items for +5 Saves, Natural Armor, Deflection, and +6 to Physical Stats and Wisdom. Normally itd be like twice that to get everything.

----------


## paradox26

It still effectively costs you the same, because the value of the gold you put in is only valued at half normal price. So you can either invest it into the chakra or buy the actual items, there is no difference in cost. As for how you go about injecting the wealth into it, you can choose to either dump a block of gold or gold coins, it doesn't make any mechanical difference.

----------


## Triskavanski

can the feat Steadfast Determination (3.5 feat) be taken from PHB2 of DnD?

----------


## Warlawk

Got some news that's likely to have me extremely busy for an indeterminate amount of time so I'm going to withdraw, happy gaming!

----------


## Lord Foul

> Got some news that's likely to have me extremely busy for an indeterminate amount of time so I'm going to withdraw, happy gaming!


Good luck!

----------


## Chambers

I'm going to withdraw as well, too much going on at the moment.

----------


## paradox26

> can the feat Steadfast Determination (3.5 feat) be taken from PHB2 of DnD?


Yes, that's fine.



> Got some news that's likely to have me extremely busy for an indeterminate amount of time so I'm going to withdraw, happy gaming!


Sorry to lose you, but good luck with what you will be doing.



> I'm going to withdraw as well, too much going on at the moment.


Sorry to lose you as well, Chambers. Good luck and see you in future games.

----------


## Zaphnath

(1d8+10)[*12*]
(1d8+10)[*14*]
(1d8+10)[*12*]
(1d8+10)[*12*]
(1d8+10)[*14*]
(1d8+10)[*14*]
(1d8+10)[*18*]

(1d8+10)[*14*]
(1d8+10)[*18*]
(1d8+10)[*13*]
(1d8+10)[*15*]
(1d8+10)[*17*]
(1d8+10)[*16*]
(1d8+10)[*17*]

----------


## Drako_Beoulve

Updating table with my info:

*Spoiler: Table*
Show


Player
Character
Side A
Side B
Complete?

Gunhaven
Ixen'Hesjing
Unchained Monk (The Stupor Monk) 4/Alchemist (Eldritch Infuser) 17
Guru (Essence Wielder) 1/Alchemist 1/Monk 3/Trinity Angel 6/Trinity Warrior 10
No

Chambers
Lloren Pentaward
Elementalist 21
Armorist (Blaster, Martial Armorist) 21
No

Samduke Primary
Reiza Duneknight
Slayer 20/Sphere Wizard 1
Sentinel 21
yes

Samduke Alternate
Amber
Sorcerer 21
Oracle 21
yes

MagneticDragon
Brutus
Painted Savage Barbarain 21
Striker 21
?

Llyarden
Valedeon
Alchemist (Eldritch Infuser) 1 / Blacksmith (Barista) 4 / Hedgewitch 1 / Trinity Knight 10 / Hedgewitch 1 / Blacksmith 3
Witch (Sphere Witch / Herb Witch / Mirror Witch) 10 / Brewkeeper 10 / Witch 1
Yes

QuantumFlash
 Ulbar
Wizard 21
Blood Arcanist 16/Archwizard 5
Yes

watupwithdat
 Setokh
Psion (Dual Disciple - Egoist/Telepath) 21
Wizard (Pact Wizard / Exploiter Wizard) 21
70%

Drako_Beoulve
Maou
Warlord 20 / Landsknecht 1
Oracle 21
Mostly Done, pending RP stuff

 Ophelia Aurelius
Ophelia
Malefex 20/Aegis1
Sage 20/Aegis1
80%

Duqueen
Caesar Vidius
Conscript 21
MageKnight (KnightKnight) 9/MageMage 8/Great Mind 4
50%

Starmage21
The Archwizard Jaxon Inegar
Incanter 21
Spheres Arcanist 15/Archwizard 6
95%

Armonia13
Celestial Sword, Raphael
Fragment of Raphael
Spirit Blade Armorist 21
Champion of the Cause Paladin 21
No

Lord Foul
Valizia UnRama
Magus 21
Warder 11/Umbral Blade 10
completed

Warlawk
Martin Goode
Ranger 21
Sage 21
99%

Thunder999
Zavud
Rubato Bard 20/Master of Many Styles 1
Rajah 21
Mechanically

----------


## Athaleon

Also updating table with my info:

*Spoiler: Table*
Show


Player
Character
Side A
Side B
Complete?

Gunhaven
Ixen'Hesjing
Unchained Monk (The Stupor Monk) 4/Alchemist (Eldritch Infuser) 17
Guru (Essence Wielder) 1/Alchemist 1/Monk 3/Trinity Angel 6/Trinity Warrior 10
No

Chambers
Lloren Pentaward
Elementalist 21
Armorist (Blaster, Martial Armorist) 21
No

Samduke Primary
Reiza Duneknight
Slayer 20/Sphere Wizard 1
Sentinel 21
yes

Samduke Alternate
Amber
Sorcerer 21
Oracle 21
yes

MagneticDragon
Brutus
Painted Savage Barbarain 21
Striker 21
?

Llyarden
Valedeon
Alchemist (Eldritch Infuser) 1 / Blacksmith (Barista) 4 / Hedgewitch 1 / Trinity Knight 10 / Hedgewitch 1 / Blacksmith 3
Witch (Sphere Witch / Herb Witch / Mirror Witch) 10 / Brewkeeper 10 / Witch 1
Yes

QuantumFlash
 Ulbar
Wizard 21
Blood Arcanist 16/Archwizard 5
Yes

watupwithdat
 Setokh
Psion (Dual Disciple - Egoist/Telepath) 21
Wizard (Pact Wizard / Exploiter Wizard) 21
70%

Drako_Beoulve
Maou
Warlord 20 / Landsknecht 1
Oracle 21
Mostly Done, pending RP stuff

 Ophelia Aurelius
Ophelia
Malefex 20/Aegis1
Sage 20/Aegis1
80%

Duqueen
Caesar Vidius
Conscript 21
MageKnight (KnightKnight) 9/MageMage 8/Great Mind 4
50%

Starmage21
The Archwizard Jaxon Inegar
Incanter 21
Spheres Arcanist 15/Archwizard 6
95%

Armonia13
Celestial Sword, Raphael
Fragment of Raphael
Spirit Blade Armorist 21
Champion of the Cause Paladin 21
No

Lord Foul
Valizia UnRama
Magus 21
Warder 11/Umbral Blade 10
completed

Warlawk
Martin Goode
Ranger 21
Sage 21
99%

Thunder999
Zavud
Rubato Bard 20/Master of Many Styles 1
Rajah 21
Mechanically

Athaleon
Alaric Berengard
Paladin 20 / Zealot 1
Incanter 15 / Archwizard 6
No

----------


## angelpalm

Changing my character because I kinda dig this build and would rather play this if I get chosen.  


*Spoiler: Table*
Show


Player
Character
Side A
Side B
Complete?

Gunhaven
Ixen'Hesjing
Unchained Monk (The Stupor Monk) 4/Alchemist (Eldritch Infuser) 17
Guru (Essence Wielder) 1/Alchemist 1/Monk 3/Trinity Angel 6/Trinity Warrior 10
No

Chambers
Lloren Pentaward
Elementalist 21
Armorist (Blaster, Martial Armorist) 21
No

Samduke Primary
Reiza Duneknight
Slayer 20/Sphere Wizard 1
Sentinel 21
yes

Samduke Alternate
Amber
Sorcerer 21
Oracle 21
yes

MagneticDragon
Brutus
Painted Savage Barbarain 21
Striker 21
?

Llyarden
Valedeon
Alchemist (Eldritch Infuser) 1 / Blacksmith (Barista) 4 / Hedgewitch 1 / Trinity Knight 10 / Hedgewitch 1 / Blacksmith 3
Witch (Sphere Witch / Herb Witch / Mirror Witch) 10 / Brewkeeper 10 / Witch 1
Yes

QuantumFlash
 Ulbar
Wizard 21
Blood Arcanist 16/Archwizard 5
Yes

watupwithdat
 Setokh
Psion (Dual Disciple - Egoist/Telepath) 21
Wizard (Pact Wizard / Exploiter Wizard) 21
70%

Drako_Beoulve
Maou
Warlord 20 / Landsknecht 1
Oracle 21
Mostly Done, pending RP stuff

Angelpalm
Shun
Cryptic 20/Aegis1
Sorcerer 11/Machine Scion 10/Helmsman7
100%

Duqueen
Caesar Vidius
Conscript 21
MageKnight (KnightKnight) 9/MageMage 8/Great Mind 4
50%

Starmage21
The Archwizard Jaxon Inegar
Incanter 21
Spheres Arcanist 15/Archwizard 6
95%

Armonia13
Celestial Sword, Raphael
Fragment of Raphael
Spirit Blade Armorist 21
Champion of the Cause Paladin 21
No

Lord Foul
Valizia UnRama
Magus 21
Warder 11/Umbral Blade 10
completed

Warlawk
Martin Goode
Ranger 21
Sage 21
99%

Thunder999
Zavud
Rubato Bard 20/Master of Many Styles 1
Rajah 21
Mechanically

Athaleon
Alaric Berengard
Paladin 20 / Zealot 1
Incanter 15 / Archwizard 6
No











*Spoiler: New Character info*
Show


Gonna to LINK Shun's post in another thread.  Build is mostly the same sheets should key differences but its all the same concept.  Instead of the guild it can be pfs or whatever relevant force that helps direct the pc's that Shun works under.   



Art by mitch divider

----------


## greenpotato

Trying to whip something up quickly:
*Spoiler: rolls*
Show


(d10+8)[*18*]
(d10+8)[*18*]
(d10+8)[*10*]
(d10+8)[*9*]
(d10+8)[*11*]
(d10+8)[*16*]
(d10+8)[*12*]

(d10+8)[*14*]
(d10+8)[*14*]
(d10+8)[*12*]
(d10+8)[*12*]
(d10+8)[*13*]
(d10+8)[*12*]
(d10+8)[*12*]

----------


## angelpalm

Almost forgot but I wanted to see if this psionic version of the Expanded Spell List epic feat looks good?



*Spoiler: Expanded Power List: Cryptic/Voyager*
Show

Expanded Power List: 6th level manifester [Psionic]
Prerequisites: Intelligence 21, Manifester level 21st
.
Benefit: You add some 7th level powers to your class power
list. 

You can learn powers of the appropriate level from the
Psion/Wilder power list. These powers can be selected as part of
the powers you learn when leveling.
Special: You can gain this feat multiple times. The second
time you select it, you gain access to powers at 8th level, and the
third time you select it, you gain access to powers at 9th level.  If you have collective you may select the from the Tactician/Vitalist power list.

----------


## paradox26

That looks acceptable. However, I will rule that you can't select from Discipline specific powers, since even full Psions can't do that, and Wilders don't get access to Discipline specific powers at all.

----------


## angelpalm

> That looks acceptable. However, I will rule that you can't select from Discipline specific powers, since even full Psions can't do that, and Wilders don't get access to Discipline specific powers at all.


Yes this is correct that is why I stated that they be from the Psion/Wilder list which is a specific list that doesn't include discipline powers so hopefully no one gets confused.  I didn't actually look through the thread to see if anyone actually made anything like this so I can probably do the same for 4th level manifesters and something for Initiators as well.   Didn't do a table but most of those mid manifesters get a power per level and progress after 3 levels so its pretty straight forward.   Maybe I should put in something that states that Highlords can chose from the Vitalist/Tactician power list instead if they so choose?

----------


## greenpotato

*Spoiler: Table*
Show


Player
Character
Side A
Side B
Complete?

Gunhaven
Ixen'Hesjing
Unchained Monk (The Stupor Monk) 4/Alchemist (Eldritch Infuser) 17
Guru (Essence Wielder) 1/Alchemist 1/Monk 3/Trinity Angel 6/Trinity Warrior 10
No

Chambers
Lloren Pentaward
Elementalist 21
Armorist (Blaster, Martial Armorist) 21
No

Samduke Primary
Reiza Duneknight
Slayer 20/Sphere Wizard 1
Sentinel 21
yes

Samduke Alternate
Amber
Sorcerer 21
Oracle 21
yes

MagneticDragon
Brutus
Painted Savage Barbarain 21
Striker 21
?

Llyarden
Valedeon
Alchemist (Eldritch Infuser) 1 / Blacksmith (Barista) 4 / Hedgewitch 1 / Trinity Knight 10 / Hedgewitch 1 / Blacksmith 3
Witch (Sphere Witch / Herb Witch / Mirror Witch) 10 / Brewkeeper 10 / Witch 1
Yes

QuantumFlash
 Ulbar
Wizard 21
Blood Arcanist 16/Archwizard 5
Yes

watupwithdat
 Setokh
Psion (Dual Disciple - Egoist/Telepath) 21
Wizard (Pact Wizard / Exploiter Wizard) 21
70%

Drako_Beoulve
Maou
Warlord 20 / Landsknecht 1
Oracle 21
Mostly Done, pending RP stuff

Angelpalm
Shun
Cryptic 20/Aegis1
Sorcerer 11/Machine Scion 10/Helmsman7
100%

Duqueen
Caesar Vidius
Conscript 21
MageKnight (KnightKnight) 9/MageMage 8/Great Mind 4
50%

Starmage21
The Archwizard Jaxon Inegar
Incanter 21
Spheres Arcanist 15/Archwizard 6
95%

Armonia13
Celestial Sword, Raphael
Fragment of Raphael
Spirit Blade Armorist 21
Champion of the Cause Paladin 21
No

Lord Foul
Valizia UnRama
Magus 21
Warder 11/Umbral Blade 10
completed

Warlawk
Martin Goode
Ranger 21
Sage 21
99%

Thunder999
Zavud
Rubato Bard 20/Master of Many Styles 1
Rajah 21
Mechanically

Athaleon
Alaric Berengard
Paladin 20 / Zealot 1
Incanter 15 / Archwizard 6
No

greenpotato
Ilyat the executioner
Fighter Runesinger 21
Thug 5 / Cavalier 4 / Spheres Pack Lord 12
Almost

----------


## paradox26

> Yes this is correct that is why I stated that they be from the Psion/Wilder list which is a specific list that doesn't include discipline powers so hopefully no one gets confused.  I didn't actually look through the thread to see if anyone actually made anything like this so I can probably do the same for 4th level manifesters and something for Initiators as well.   Didn't do a table but most of those mid manifesters get a power per level and progress after 3 levels so its pretty straight forward.   Maybe I should put in something that states that Highlords can chose from the Vitalist/Tactician power list instead if they so choose?


I don't think offhand anyone is building a psyker character, so it shouldn't be needed. Yes, you can put in the bit about Highlords power lists.

----------


## Nightraiderx

How much more time will their be until you close everything Para?
Debating if I should go through with finishing my character idea.

----------


## paradox26

How about we say this Saturday US time, which is Sunday here in Australia.

----------


## Nightraiderx

> How about we say this Saturday US time, which is Sunday here in Australia.


I appreciate the generous time allowance

----------


## MagneticDragon

Agreed, especially as I failed to write up my backstory last week.

----------


## Drako_Beoulve

Do we need to care about basic and common items one by one like bedroll, rope, flint and steel, blankets, backpack, etc? in other campaings we just say we pay 25 gp and have all those things on the go.

----------


## Lord of Gifts

(1d8+10)[*18*]
(1d8+10)[*11*]
(1d8+10)[*14*]
(1d8+10)[*13*]
(1d8+10)[*16*]
(1d8+10)[*15*]
(1d8+10)[*16*]

(1d8+10)[*13*]
(1d8+10)[*18*]
(1d8+10)[*12*]
(1d8+10)[*15*]
(1d8+10)[*13*]
(1d8+10)[*14*]
(1d8+10)[*14*]

----------


## paradox26

> Do we need to care about basic and common items one by one like bedroll, rope, flint and steel, blankets, backpack, etc? in other campaings we just say we pay 25 gp and have all those things on the go.


Allocate 25gp and that will give you common equipment.

----------


## Drako_Beoulve

> Allocate 25gp and that will give you common equipment.


Deal!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Gunhaven

Glad for the few extra days. Im basically done except for the final touches (like settling on my Guru Philosophy) and actually writing down a backstory besides Im an alcoholic dragon enjoying the simple things in life. Will update the completion status, probably on Thursday-ish.

----------


## samduke

> Allocate 25gp and that will give you common equipment.


deal?

for those interested some items I frequently purchase below

total of all below (20.32)
Explorer's Outfit Free 8 lbs
Backpack, common 2 gp 2 lbs
Bag of flour 2 cp 1 lbs
Marbles 1 sp 2 lbs
Trail rations (10 days) 5 gp 10 lbs
2 waterskins 2 gp 8 lbs
Silk rope 50ft 10 gp 5 lbs
Chalk (10 pieces) 1 sp
Flint & Steel 1 gp
Bedroll 1 sp 5 lbs

----------


## Kaouse

(1d8+10)[*14*]
(1d8+10)[*13*]
(1d8+10)[*18*]
(1d8+10)[*14*]
(1d8+10)[*16*]
(1d8+10)[*15*]
(1d8+10)[*13*]

(1d8+10)[*12*]
(1d8+10)[*12*]
(1d8+10)[*14*]
(1d8+10)[*13*]
(1d8+10)[*11*]
(1d8+10)[*14*]
(1d8+10)[*11*]

Well, the first array is definitely the best. 

I already have a level 20 gestalt character, so I'm gonna update them to level 21.

The build is as follows:

Mystic (Aurora Soul) 15 + Animus Adept 5 + Storm Warrior 1

& 

Striker (Elemental Fist, Skirmishing Scout) 20 + Tempestarii 1.

Should have it ready before the end of the week.

----------


## Kaouse

Or, I'll have it ready within 24 hours. 

Here it is: Han Dae-Wi

It uses Oaths and Martial Contracts, but since Spheres was blanket approved, I hope that's not an issue.

----------


## paradox26

Oaths were specifically removed from this game in the course of the thread, and I will say no to martial contracts because I simply don't know how they work. Sorry. The classes and abilities from Spheres were allowed, however. There is nothing in the Oaths system that can't be replicated with items or class abilities.

----------


## Kaouse

> Oaths were specifically removed from this game in the course of the thread, and I will say no to martial contracts because I simply don't know how they work. Sorry. The classes and abilities from Spheres were allowed, however. There is nothing in the Oaths system that can't be replicated with items or class abilities.


Thanks for the quick heads up! I'll endeavor to make the changes, but it might be hard replacing the bonus feats.

Can the Training Weapon enchantment be applied to a weapon multiple times (with a different, unrelated feat each time)? I think it works like Bane, where Bane: Evil Outsider is different from Bane: Animal, therefore Training: Power Attack should be different from Training: Combat Reflexes. However, it's never been officially codified, so I'd like some confirmation.

The alternative is just abusing multiple weapons with an individual Training enchantment on them, but I'd prefer to keep things simple, if possible. 

I'd be applying it to an Amulet of Mighty Fists, btw. Hope there are no issues.

----------


## watupwithdat

I've been away for a while, so I'm pleased to see I didn't miss out on a deadline for this game. I think I should be able to finish until saturday.




> I don't think offhand anyone is building a psyker character, so it shouldn't be needed. Yes, you can put in the bit about Highlords power lists.


Setokh is a level 21 Psion manifester.

----------


## paradox26

> Thanks for the quick heads up! I'll endeavor to make the changes, but it might be hard replacing the bonus feats.
> 
> Can the Training Weapon enchantment be applied to a weapon multiple times (with a different, unrelated feat each time)? I think it works like Bane, where Bane: Evil Outsider is different from Bane: Animal, therefore Training: Power Attack should be different from Training: Combat Reflexes. However, it's never been officially codified, so I'd like some confirmation.
> 
> The alternative is just abusing multiple weapons with an individual Training enchantment on them, but I'd prefer to keep things simple, if possible. 
> 
> I'd be applying it to an Amulet of Mighty Fists, btw. Hope there are no issues.


I am not sure if the Training ability is intended to be able to stack, but I will rule that it can.

----------


## Shiro_Nogard

Don't know if it´s too late, got a last moment possible, John Smith.

John Smith. Born Saku Fuuma of a branch family of the Fuuma clan. Was born from Jukie Fuuma, another woman of the branch family. Was supposed to be used as blackmail material to influence a noble on a kingdom. However everything went down when the noble died from a heart disease. 

The only one that gave him time was his half sister Saki Fuuma. She took her time to start training him.
On one of her missions she took him with her. However they were attacked by vampires and tried to save him. They tried to turn him but somehow it didn't work. However he saw them take his sister with them.

Not having an ounce of gratitude for his clan he took a commoners name and went to look for her attackers.
He has a love for beauty, so much he bought a couple of familiars that he likes to dress up... got so lucky he found a homunculus in an abandoned lab that was almost finished. now he has a cute maid at his beck and call.

Classes:
Main: Legendary ninja (Shinobi No Mono) 16, Great Mind 6
Gestalt: Blacksmith (Spellforge) 16, Realmwalker 6

----------


## paradox26

> Don't know if it´s too late, got a last moment possible, John Smith.
> 
> John Smith. Born Saku Fuuma of a branch family of the Fuuma clan. Was born from Jukie Fuuma, another woman of the branch family. Was supposed to be used as blackmail material to influence a noble on a kingdom. However everything went down when the noble died from a heart disease. 
> 
> The only one that gave him time was his half sister Saki Fuuma. She took her time to start training him.
> On one of her missions she took him with her. However they were attacked by vampires and tried to save him. They tried to turn him but somehow it didn't work. However he saw them take his sister with them.
> 
> Not having an ounce of gratitude for his clan he took a commoners name and went to look for her attackers.
> He has a love for beauty, so much he bought a couple of familiars that he likes to dress up... got so lucky he found a homunculus in an abandoned lab that was almost finished. now he has a cute maid at his beck and call.
> ...


Sounds good. But this game doesn't use the Mythic rules.

----------


## Shiro_Nogard

Sorry, should be fine now. Just had to move an insight.

----------


## Kaouse

> I am not sure if the Training ability is intended to be able to stack, but I will rule that it can.


Okay, Adjustments were made. Han Dae-Wi version 2.0 is ready. 

Instead of Storm Warrior, I decided to go Landsknecht, so it would advance maneuvers and initiator level a bit more. Plus, there's a bit too much overlap between Storm Veils and the Weather Sphere, IMHO. Best just to rely on one rather than both, I think. 

Anything else of note? Well, I'm pretty sure I saw a Trinity Knight in the submission list, so I presume that the feat, Trinity Warrior, would be okay to take. I also took the Veilweaving Sphere, if it matters. Last was the feat, Combat Tenacity, a Path of War feat not made by DSP. Everything else in the build should definitely fall under blanket approval as either Paizo, DSP or DDS. 

Let me know what you think!

----------


## Gunhaven

Just putting myself down as done. Ive got 2 talents and 28k gold to spend but most of it should be gucci.

*Spoiler: Table*
Show


Player
Character
Side A
Side B
Complete?

Gunhaven
Ixen'Hesjing
Unchained Monk (The Stupor Monk) 4/Alchemist (Eldritch Infuser) 17
Guru (Essence Wielder) 1/Alchemist 1/Monk 3/Trinity Angel 6/Trinity Warrior 10
Yes

Chambers
Lloren Pentaward
Elementalist 21
Armorist (Blaster, Martial Armorist) 21
No

Samduke Primary
Reiza Duneknight
Slayer 20/Sphere Wizard 1
Sentinel 21
yes

Samduke Alternate
Amber
Sorcerer 21
Oracle 21
yes

MagneticDragon
Brutus
Painted Savage Barbarain 21
Striker 21
?

Llyarden
Valedeon
Alchemist (Eldritch Infuser) 1 / Blacksmith (Barista) 4 / Hedgewitch 1 / Trinity Knight 10 / Hedgewitch 1 / Blacksmith 3
Witch (Sphere Witch / Herb Witch / Mirror Witch) 10 / Brewkeeper 10 / Witch 1
Yes

QuantumFlash
 Ulbar
Wizard 21
Blood Arcanist 16/Archwizard 5
Yes

watupwithdat
 Setokh
Psion (Dual Disciple - Egoist/Telepath) 21
Wizard (Pact Wizard / Exploiter Wizard) 21
70%

Drako_Beoulve
Maou
Warlord 20 / Landsknecht 1
Oracle 21
Mostly Done, pending RP stuff

Angelpalm
Shun
Cryptic 20/Aegis1
Sorcerer 11/Machine Scion 10/Helmsman7
100%

Duqueen
Caesar Vidius
Conscript 21
MageKnight (KnightKnight) 9/MageMage 8/Great Mind 4
50%

Starmage21
The Archwizard Jaxon Inegar
Incanter 21
Spheres Arcanist 15/Archwizard 6
95%

Armonia13
Celestial Sword, Raphael
Fragment of Raphael
Spirit Blade Armorist 21
Champion of the Cause Paladin 21
No

Lord Foul
Valizia UnRama
Magus 21
Warder 11/Umbral Blade 10
completed

Warlawk
Martin Goode
Ranger 21
Sage 21
99%

Thunder999
Zavud
Rubato Bard 20/Master of Many Styles 1
Rajah 21
Mechanically

Athaleon
Alaric Berengard
Paladin 20 / Zealot 1
Incanter 15 / Archwizard 6
No

greenpotato
Ilyat the executioner
Fighter Runesinger 21
Thug 5 / Cavalier 4 / Spheres Pack Lord 12
Almost

----------


## Armonia13

*Spoiler: Table*
Show


Player
Character
Side A
Side B
Complete?

Gunhaven
Ixen'Hesjing
Unchained Monk (The Stupor Monk) 4/Alchemist (Eldritch Infuser) 17
Guru (Essence Wielder) 1/Alchemist 1/Monk 3/Trinity Angel 6/Trinity Warrior 10
Yes

Chambers
Lloren Pentaward
Elementalist 21
Armorist (Blaster, Martial Armorist) 21
No

Samduke Primary
Reiza Duneknight
Slayer 20/Sphere Wizard 1
Sentinel 21
yes

Samduke Alternate
Amber
Sorcerer 21
Oracle 21
yes

MagneticDragon
Brutus
Painted Savage Barbarain 21
Striker 21
?

Llyarden
Valedeon
Alchemist (Eldritch Infuser) 1 / Blacksmith (Barista) 4 / Hedgewitch 1 / Trinity Knight 10 / Hedgewitch 1 / Blacksmith 3
Witch (Sphere Witch / Herb Witch / Mirror Witch) 10 / Brewkeeper 10 / Witch 1
Yes

QuantumFlash
 Ulbar
Wizard 21
Blood Arcanist 16/Archwizard 5
Yes

watupwithdat
 Setokh
Psion (Dual Disciple - Egoist/Telepath) 21
Wizard (Pact Wizard / Exploiter Wizard) 21
70%

Drako_Beoulve
Maou
Warlord 20 / Landsknecht 1
Oracle 21
Mostly Done, pending RP stuff

Angelpalm
Shun
Cryptic 20/Aegis1
Sorcerer 11/Machine Scion 10/Helmsman7
100%

Duqueen
Caesar Vidius
Conscript 21
MageKnight (KnightKnight) 9/MageMage 8/Great Mind 4
50%

Starmage21
The Archwizard Jaxon Inegar
Incanter 21
Spheres Arcanist 15/Archwizard 6
95%

Armonia13
Celestial Sword, Raphael
Fragment of Raphael
Spirit Blade Armorist 21
Champion of the Cause Paladin 21
Yes!

Lord Foul
Valizia UnRama
Magus 21
Warder 11/Umbral Blade 10
completed

Warlawk
Martin Goode
Ranger 21
Sage 21
99%

Thunder999
Zavud
Rubato Bard 20/Master of Many Styles 1
Rajah 21
Mechanically

Athaleon
Alaric Berengard
Paladin 20 / Zealot 1
Incanter 15 / Archwizard 6
No

greenpotato
Ilyat the executioner
Fighter Runesinger 21
Thug 5 / Cavalier 4 / Spheres Pack Lord 12
Almost











Forgot to label mine as complete, just fixed it to reflect that

----------


## Kaouse

Might as well add myself to the table
*Spoiler: Table*
Show


Player
Character
Side A
Side B
Complete?

Gunhaven
Ixen'Hesjing
Unchained Monk (The Stupor Monk) 4/Alchemist (Eldritch Infuser) 17
Guru (Essence Wielder) 1/Alchemist 1/Monk 3/Trinity Angel 6/Trinity Warrior 10
Yes

Chambers
Lloren Pentaward
Elementalist 21
Armorist (Blaster, Martial Armorist) 21
No

Samduke Primary
Reiza Duneknight
Slayer 20/Sphere Wizard 1
Sentinel 21
yes

Samduke Alternate
Amber
Sorcerer 21
Oracle 21
yes

MagneticDragon
Brutus
Painted Savage Barbarain 21
Striker 21
?

Llyarden
Valedeon
Alchemist (Eldritch Infuser) 1 / Blacksmith (Barista) 4 / Hedgewitch 1 / Trinity Knight 10 / Hedgewitch 1 / Blacksmith 3
Witch (Sphere Witch / Herb Witch / Mirror Witch) 10 / Brewkeeper 10 / Witch 1
Yes

QuantumFlash
 Ulbar
Wizard 21
Blood Arcanist 16/Archwizard 5
Yes

watupwithdat
 Setokh
Psion (Dual Disciple - Egoist/Telepath) 21
Wizard (Pact Wizard / Exploiter Wizard) 21
70%

Drako_Beoulve
Maou
Warlord 20 / Landsknecht 1
Oracle 21
Mostly Done, pending RP stuff

Angelpalm
Shun
Cryptic 20/Aegis1
Sorcerer 11/Machine Scion 10/Helmsman7
100%

Duqueen
Caesar Vidius
Conscript 21
MageKnight (KnightKnight) 9/MageMage 8/Great Mind 4
50%

Starmage21
The Archwizard Jaxon Inegar
Incanter 21
Spheres Arcanist 15/Archwizard 6
95%

Armonia13
Celestial Sword, Raphael
Fragment of Raphael
Spirit Blade Armorist 21
Champion of the Cause Paladin 21
Yes!

Lord Foul
Valizia UnRama
Magus 21
Warder 11/Umbral Blade 10
completed

Warlawk
Martin Goode
Ranger 21
Sage 21
99%

Thunder999
Zavud
Rubato Bard 20/Master of Many Styles 1
Rajah 21
Mechanically

Athaleon
Alaric Berengard
Paladin 20 / Zealot 1
Incanter 15 / Archwizard 6
No

greenpotato
Ilyat the executioner
Fighter Runesinger 21
Thug 5 / Cavalier 4 / Spheres Pack Lord 12
Almost

Kaouse
Han Dae-Wi
Mystic (Aurora Soul) 15/Animus Adept 5/Landskencht 1
Striker (Elemental Fist, Skirmishing Scout) 20/Tempestarii 1
yes, 100%

----------


## Zaphnath

Am I able to substitute racial traits that are equal RP?

Specifically, I want to remove swap the Drow's Spell-like ability, lesser (4 RP) for the Half-Elf's Multitalented/Multidisciplined (2 RP) and something else, like a static bonus feat (2 RP).

Similarly, can I select a FCB from another race that's more conducive to my build?

Something like the wyrwood's FCB 1/6 of an item creation or metamagic feat. Or 1/6 of an arcanist discovery.

----------

Then the other thing would be with my two spells per level, am I able to claim some independent research for a few spells, like an arcane version of spell immunity, or a spell off another class' list. It'd be at most one spell per level.

----------


## paradox26

> Am I able to substitute racial traits that are equal RP?
> 
> Specifically, I want to remove swap the Drow's Spell-like ability, lesser (4 RP) for the Half-Elf's Multitalented/Multidisciplined (2 RP) and something else, like a static bonus feat (2 RP).
> 
> Similarly, can I select a FCB from another race that's more conducive to my build?
> 
> Something like the wyrwood's FCB 1/6 of an item creation or metamagic feat. Or 1/6 of an arcanist discovery.
> 
> ----------
> ...


You can use the Spheres of Origin system, so building for a new race should be easy enough.
You can't select another race's FCB, unfortunately, unless the Spheres of Origin allow it.
No to researching new spells.

----------


## greenpotato

My char is finished.

----------


## paradox26

One day to go before selections.

----------


## Lord Foul

> One day to go before selections.


I'm excited to see who gets in

----------


## AdmiralIvy

Hello! I found this thread quite late in the game, so apologies in advance if my shown interest doesn't materialize into a completed sheet by the time they're due. Whether or not that gets there, this sounds like a very cool concept, and I hope everyone has fun  :Small Smile: 

(1d8+10)[*12*]
(1d8+10)[*13*]
(1d8+10)[*16*]
(1d8+10)[*12*]
(1d8+10)[*13*]
(1d8+10)[*15*]
(1d8+10)[*12*]

or

(1d8+10)[*17*]
(1d8+10)[*16*]
(1d8+10)[*13*]
(1d8+10)[*13*]
(1d8+10)[*16*]
(1d8+10)[*18*]
(1d8+10)[*14*]

----------


## Kaouse

> One day to go before selections.


May I ask what the selection criteria is?

----------


## Thunder999

Isn't it just whichever characters the GM likes, with I think a mention of bias towards using at least 1 1pp class?

----------


## Duqueen

Well, I am not happy with my app, so I will withdraw. Have a good game everyone.

----------


## Lord of Gifts

I've finished my mechanics and added myself to the table.

Player
Character
Side A
Side B
Complete?

Gunhaven
Ixen'Hesjing
Unchained Monk (The Stupor Monk) 4/Alchemist (Eldritch Infuser) 17
Guru (Essence Wielder) 1/Alchemist 1/Monk 3/Trinity Angel 6/Trinity Warrior 10
Yes

Chambers
Lloren Pentaward
Elementalist 21
Armorist (Blaster, Martial Armorist) 21
No

Samduke Primary
Reiza Duneknight
Slayer 20/Sphere Wizard 1
Sentinel 21
yes

Samduke Alternate
Amber
Sorcerer 21
Oracle 21
yes

MagneticDragon
Brutus
Painted Savage Barbarain 21
Striker 21
?

Llyarden
Valedeon
Alchemist (Eldritch Infuser) 1 / Blacksmith (Barista) 4 / Hedgewitch 1 / Trinity Knight 10 / Hedgewitch 1 / Blacksmith 3
Witch (Sphere Witch / Herb Witch / Mirror Witch) 10 / Brewkeeper 10 / Witch 1
Yes

QuantumFlash
 Ulbar
Wizard 21
Blood Arcanist 16/Archwizard 5
Yes

watupwithdat
 Setokh
Psion (Dual Disciple - Egoist/Telepath) 21
Wizard (Pact Wizard / Exploiter Wizard) 21
70%

Drako_Beoulve
Maou
Warlord 20 / Landsknecht 1
Oracle 21
Mostly Done, pending RP stuff

Angelpalm
Shun
Cryptic 20/Aegis1
Sorcerer 11/Machine Scion 10/Helmsman7
100%

Starmage21
The Archwizard Jaxon Inegar
Incanter 21
Spheres Arcanist 15/Archwizard 6
95%

Armonia13
Celestial Sword, Raphael
Fragment of Raphael
Spirit Blade Armorist 21
Champion of the Cause Paladin 21
Yes!

Lord Foul
Valizia UnRama
Magus 21
Warder 11/Umbral Blade 10
completed

Warlawk
Martin Goode
Ranger 21
Sage 21
99%

Thunder999
Zavud
Rubato Bard 20/Master of Many Styles 1
Rajah 21
Mechanically

Athaleon
Alaric Berengard
Paladin 20 / Zealot 1
Incanter 15 / Archwizard 6
No

greenpotato
Ilyat the executioner
Fighter Runesinger 21
Thug 5 / Cavalier 4 / Spheres Pack Lord 12
Almost

Kaouse
Han Dae-Wi
Mystic (Aurora Soul) 15/Animus Adept 5/Landskencht 1
Striker (Elemental Fist, Skirmishing Scout) 20/Tempestarii 1
yes, 100%

Lord of Gifts
Mhurren Stoneskin
Fracture Fighter 21
Arcane Weaponeer Magus 21
Mechanically

----------


## Zaphnath

Dice roller doesn't count.

One post left.

----------


## Kaouse

> If I send someone my link, are they able to add it to the table?


Can't you just add spaces or other characters to the link to break it up?

----------


## Zaphnath

That wouldn't work. But I think this would do it. Such is the life of a lurker in the playground.

----------


## Zaphnath

I think I got it.

Player
Character
Side A
Side B
Complete?

Gunhaven
Ixen'Hesjing
Unchained Monk (The Stupor Monk) 4/Alchemist (Eldritch Infuser) 17
Guru (Essence Wielder) 1/Alchemist 1/Monk 3/Trinity Angel 6/Trinity Warrior 10
Yes

Chambers
Lloren Pentaward
Elementalist 21
Armorist (Blaster, Martial Armorist) 21
No

Samduke Primary
Reiza Duneknight
Slayer 20/Sphere Wizard 1
Sentinel 21
yes

Samduke Alternate
Amber
Sorcerer 21
Oracle 21
yes

MagneticDragon
Brutus
Painted Savage Barbarain 21
Striker 21
?

Llyarden
Valedeon
Alchemist (Eldritch Infuser) 1 / Blacksmith (Barista) 4 / Hedgewitch 1 / Trinity Knight 10 / Hedgewitch 1 / Blacksmith 3
Witch (Sphere Witch / Herb Witch / Mirror Witch) 10 / Brewkeeper 10 / Witch 1
Yes

QuantumFlash
 Ulbar
Wizard 21
Blood Arcanist 16/Archwizard 5
Yes

watupwithdat
 Setokh
Psion (Dual Disciple - Egoist/Telepath) 21
Wizard (Pact Wizard / Exploiter Wizard) 21
70%

Drako_Beoulve
Maou
Warlord 20 / Landsknecht 1
Oracle 21
Mostly Done, pending RP stuff

Angelpalm
Shun
Cryptic 20/Aegis1
Sorcerer 11/Machine Scion 10/Helmsman7
100%

Starmage21
The Archwizard Jaxon Inegar
Incanter 21
Spheres Arcanist 15/Archwizard 6
95%

Armonia13
Celestial Sword, Raphael
Fragment of Raphael
Spirit Blade Armorist 21
Champion of the Cause Paladin 21
Yes!

Lord Foul
Valizia UnRama
Magus 21
Warder 11/Umbral Blade 10
completed

Warlawk
Martin Goode
Ranger 21
Sage 21
99%

Thunder999
Zavud
Rubato Bard 20/Master of Many Styles 1
Rajah 21
Mechanically

Athaleon
Alaric Berengard
Paladin 20 / Zealot 1
Incanter 15 / Archwizard 6
No

greenpotato
Ilyat the executioner
Fighter Runesinger 21
Thug 5 / Cavalier 4 / Spheres Pack Lord 12
Almost

Kaouse
Han Dae-Wi
Mystic (Aurora Soul) 15/Animus Adept 5/Landskencht 1
Striker (Elemental Fist, Skirmishing Scout) 20/Tempestarii 1
yes, 100%

Lord of Gifts
Mhurren Stoneskin
Fracture Fighter 21
Arcane Weaponeer Magus 21
Mechanically

Zaphnath
Nyx, the Matriarch
Arcanist 20 / Sorcerer 1
Alchemist 20 / Wizard 1
Complete, all abilities and equipment are fully outlined in the notes.

----------


## AdmiralIvy

I've added my character to the table below, and then her backstory beneath that. Hopefully did it correctly.

*Spoiler: Table of Applications*
Show

Player
Character
Side A
Side B
Complete?

Gunhaven
Ixen'Hesjing
Unchained Monk (The Stupor Monk) 4/Alchemist (Eldritch Infuser) 17
Guru (Essence Wielder) 1/Alchemist 1/Monk 3/Trinity Angel 6/Trinity Warrior 10
Yes

Chambers
Lloren Pentaward
Elementalist 21
Armorist (Blaster, Martial Armorist) 21
No

Samduke Primary
Reiza Duneknight
Slayer 20/Sphere Wizard 1
Sentinel 21
yes

Samduke Alternate
Amber
Sorcerer 21
Oracle 21
yes

MagneticDragon
Brutus
Painted Savage Barbarain 21
Striker 21
?

Llyarden
Valedeon
Alchemist (Eldritch Infuser) 1 / Blacksmith (Barista) 4 / Hedgewitch 1 / Trinity Knight 10 / Hedgewitch 1 / Blacksmith 3
Witch (Sphere Witch / Herb Witch / Mirror Witch) 10 / Brewkeeper 10 / Witch 1
Yes

QuantumFlash
 Ulbar
Wizard 21
Blood Arcanist 16/Archwizard 5
Yes

watupwithdat
 Setokh
Psion (Dual Disciple - Egoist/Telepath) 21
Wizard (Pact Wizard / Exploiter Wizard) 21
70%

Drako_Beoulve
Maou
Warlord 20 / Landsknecht 1
Oracle 21
Mostly Done, pending RP stuff

Angelpalm
Shun
Cryptic 20/Aegis1
Sorcerer 11/Machine Scion 10/Helmsman7
100%

Starmage21
The Archwizard Jaxon Inegar
Incanter 21
Spheres Arcanist 15/Archwizard 6
95%

Armonia13
Celestial Sword, Raphael
Fragment of Raphael
Spirit Blade Armorist 21
Champion of the Cause Paladin 21
Yes!

Lord Foul
Valizia UnRama
Magus 21
Warder 11/Umbral Blade 10
completed

Warlawk
Martin Goode
Ranger 21
Sage 21
99%

Thunder999
Zavud
Rubato Bard 20/Master of Many Styles 1
Rajah 21
Mechanically

Athaleon
Alaric Berengard
Paladin 20 / Zealot 1
Incanter 15 / Archwizard 6
No

greenpotato
Ilyat the executioner
Fighter Runesinger 21
Thug 5 / Cavalier 4 / Spheres Pack Lord 12
Almost

Kaouse
Han Dae-Wi
Mystic (Aurora Soul) 15/Animus Adept 5/Landskencht 1
Striker (Elemental Fist, Skirmishing Scout) 20/Tempestarii 1
yes, 100%

Lord of Gifts
Mhurren Stoneskin
Fracture Fighter 21
Arcane Weaponeer Magus 21
Mechanically

Zaphnath
Nyx, the Matriarch
Arcanist 20 / Sorcerer 1
Alchemist 20 / Wizard 1
Complete, all abilities and equipment are fully outlined in the notes.

AdmiralIvy
Xue Xiuying
Inquisitor 21
Cleric (Theologian) 21
Yes




*Spoiler: Xue Xiuying Backstory*
Show

Xiuying was born in Goka to an affluent family of mages, who had garnered significant prestige for their generations of service to the Golden League. She received the finest in arcane education from the moment she could read, and took to the task with an unending thirst for knowledge. However, what always intrigued her most was not the thaumaturgical logic of admixture, nor the complex formulae required for teleportation, but the inscrutable laws and masters that governed the planes, behind them all the questions of "What? When? Why?"

The gods seemed the most capable of answering these questions, moreso than any of her tutors, so her attention turned from the arcane to the divine. Too headstrong to be deterred by even her parents, she spent her teenage years among the clergy of Abadar, who failed to satisfy her curiosity. They focused too intently upon material wealth, and she took that lesson to heart. Her early twenties saw her faithfully serve the temple of Shizuru, but they, too, did not meet her needs. What use is a single sun, in such a vast cosmos? Her gaze turned to more malign influences, with their temptations of forbidden knowledge and untold power, but chance left her soul unblemished. A scattering of leaves on the wind, the cast of dice in an alley behind her, and patterns in movement of the bustling crowd she waded through struck her all at once, a message written at her birth and delivered only now: _"Avistan."_

By the next morning, she had booked passage and was headed east. A whisper greeted her on the shore, and with each step in her path they grew more precise. Arriving, at last, at a secluded copse past the fringes of civilization, she met her patron-to-be. They spoke for what may have been hours or may have been years, and for the first time in her life she felt satisfied with the answers she received. Xiuying now travels the world in search of ever-greater secrets, empowered by a deal struck with the Eldest Magdh. Her divine mission is to correct where fate has been set askew, but the details of this are... left to her interpretation.

----------


## watupwithdat

Third party spells requests (one or two may have been OK'd already):
Mages Horrifying Leech
Arcane Bulwark
Breathlessness
Aberrant Essence
Uncanny Reach
Freeze Time
Delayed Teleport





> May I ask what the selection criteria is?


The only one I can remember from the thread is that the use of the written epic progression for a core class will get preferential treatment.

*Spoiler: Table of Applications*
Show

Player
Character
Side A
Side B
Complete?

Gunhaven
Ixen'Hesjing
Unchained Monk (The Stupor Monk) 4/Alchemist (Eldritch Infuser) 17
Guru (Essence Wielder) 1/Alchemist 1/Monk 3/Trinity Angel 6/Trinity Warrior 10
Yes

Chambers
Lloren Pentaward
Elementalist 21
Armorist (Blaster, Martial Armorist) 21
No

Samduke Primary
Reiza Duneknight
Slayer 20/Sphere Wizard 1
Sentinel 21
yes

Samduke Alternate
Amber
Sorcerer 21
Oracle 21
yes

Llyarden
Valedeon
Alchemist (Eldritch Infuser) 1 / Blacksmith (Barista) 4 / Hedgewitch 1 / Trinity Knight 10 / Hedgewitch 1 / Blacksmith 3
Witch (Sphere Witch / Herb Witch / Mirror Witch) 10 / Brewkeeper 10 / Witch 1
Yes

QuantumFlash
 Ulbar
Wizard 21
Blood Arcanist 16/Archwizard 5
Yes

watupwithdat
 Setokh
Psion (Dual Disciple - Egoist/Telepath) 21
Wizard (Pact Wizard / Exploiter Wizard) 21
Basically; pending party specifics

Drako_Beoulve
Maou
Warlord 20 / Landsknecht 1
Oracle 21
Mostly Done, pending RP stuff

Angelpalm
Shun
Cryptic 20/Aegis1
Sorcerer 11/Machine Scion 10/Helmsman7
100%

Starmage21
The Archwizard Jaxon Inegar
Incanter 21
Spheres Arcanist 15/Archwizard 6
95%

Armonia13
Celestial Sword, Raphael
Fragment of Raphael
Spirit Blade Armorist 21
Champion of the Cause Paladin 21
Yes!

Lord Foul
Valizia UnRama
Magus 21
Warder 11/Umbral Blade 10
completed

Warlawk
Martin Goode
Ranger 21
Sage 21
99%

Thunder999
Zavud
Rubato Bard 20/Master of Many Styles 1
Rajah 21
Mechanically

Athaleon
Alaric Berengard
Paladin 20 / Zealot 1
Incanter 15 / Archwizard 6
No

greenpotato
Ilyat the executioner
Fighter Runesinger 21
Thug 5 / Cavalier 4 / Spheres Pack Lord 12
Almost

Kaouse
Han Dae-Wi
Mystic (Aurora Soul) 15/Animus Adept 5/Landskencht 1
Striker (Elemental Fist, Skirmishing Scout) 20/Tempestarii 1
yes, 100%

Lord of Gifts
Mhurren Stoneskin
Fracture Fighter 21
Arcane Weaponeer Magus 21
Mechanically

Zaphnath
Nyx, the Matriarch
Arcanist 20 / Sorcerer 1
Alchemist 20 / Wizard 1
Complete, all abilities and equipment are fully outlined in the notes.

AdmiralIvy
Xue Xiuying
Inquisitor 21
Cleric (Theologian) 21
Yes





*Spoiler: Setokh, fluff*
Show



Setokh accessed his vast psionic abilities at an early age, a natural with telepathy and psychometry. As he grew older, the decades of frequently rewriting and splitting his owe psyche and form has had a profound effect, with fragments of echoes of himself a part of his thoughts, and his mind has more or less shattered as a result. In an effort to gain a greater degree of control and protect himself from what he considered mental deterioration, Setokh turned to the study of magic, pursuing arcane and occult knowledge in and specializing in time, transmutation, and the mind.

Over the centuries, Setokh has become a powerful wizard in his own right, though not through traditional means, using his magic and psionic talents in tandem to bend time to his will and extend his own lifespan. His shattered mind is contained and under control, but seems to be irrevocable even with the most powerful of arcane and psionic knowledge available.

His apparent madness and sometimes questionable methods can make him seem unpredictable to those around him. Despite this, Setokh is not an evil person, but rather a pragmatic one who is not afraid to do whatever is necessary to achieve his goals. His intelligence and cunning make him a formidable opponent, and the blending of psionic might and magic make him a force to be reckoned with and an invaluable ally.




*Spoiler: The Epic Psion*
Show

Level Prowess Special Power points per day
21st  Power boost 374
22nd  Bonus class feat, Expanded Knowledge 407
23rd  Power boost 441
24th +1 Expanded Knowledge 477
25th +1 Power boost 514
26th +1 Bonus class feat, Expanded Knowledge 553
27th +1 Power boost 593
28th +2 Expanded Knowledge 635
29th +2 Power boost 678
30th +2 Bonus class feat, Expanded Knowledge 723

Powers: Gain power points and known powers (+2 odd/+1 even) as they increase in level.
Discipline: A psion includes his epic levels when determining any level-dependent effects of his discipline powers. They no longer automatically gain new discipline abilities.
Power Boost: as Wizard's Spell Boost.
Expanded Knowledge: as the feat.



Mostly just spending the last bit of money left. The Psion epic progression is almost finished, just need to figure out what to do with the last ability (the wizard's cantrip thing can't really be converted, so need to conjure up something on my own to replace.) Shouldn't have a large impact in the grand scheme of things yet, so hopefully it's not a big issue for selection considerations.

----------


## Kaouse

Oh, I just relied on a prestige class to progress the character, since I didn't think I had enough time to come up with an epic progression. Prestige classes just seemed easier, while accomplishing virtually the same tasks. Hope that's not gonna be an issue.

I also put relevant character information onto the character sheet rather than make a full post about their backstory, hope that's ok.

----------


## watupwithdat

> Oh, I just relied on a prestige class to progress the character, since I didn't think I had enough time to come up with an epic progression. Prestige classes just seemed easier, while accomplishing virtually the same tasks. Hope that's not gonna be an issue.


I guess the reasoning was because it's an epic game the epic rules should be showcased.

----------


## Shiro_Nogard

Just dropping by to say John Smith. sheet is ok.

But I am having problems making the homunculus. From all I have read this might mean that I  am overthinking it.

But it is fun having a character that likes to 'play' with dolls. :p

Anyway just missing the familiar and a homunculus or 2. 
Edit: added the familiar and a homunculus. Dedicated Wright. 
Any suggestions?

Also I would like to make a couple custom magical items.
A book that can store magical tattoos and a pair of gloves that can grab them from the book/person and put them on the other.
Had the math ready but seem to have lost it. Will post it tomorrow if you approve?

----------


## angelpalm

Jeez I didn't realize we needed to have tha epic progression at the start for consideration.   Guess I will throw together one for Cryptic.   

I have a question for you @paradox26 

The cryptic gains a single Supreme insight at level 20.  May I continue to advance their ability to take Supreme insight's as an alternative to their regular insights progression?  It's a big list and most of them are more along the lines of Advanced Rogue Talents imo.   Like basically treating level 21+ how a Rogue treats levels 10+.

https://libraryofmetzofitz.fandom.co...yptic_Insights

----------

